# [OOC] Of Vile Darkness - Full



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 22, 2003)

*Our Vile Band of Villians*
_Brother Shatterstone_ - *Loviana Balsarat* - NE Female Half-Nmyph (Human) Corrupter 4 (of Loviatar)/ Bondblade 4/Rogue 2
_Rybaer_ - *Lord Torr Stormrider* - NE Male Human (Shapechanger) Weretiger 9/Rogue 2/Fighter 1
_linnorm_ - *Ralam "Darkhand"* - LE Male Human Rogue 5/Assassin 7
_Wrahn_ - *Aekir* (formerly Eraithon Sordimin) - NE Male Earth Genasi Ranger 1/Fighter 4/Soul Eater 6
_Paxus Asclepius_ - *Gwyn ap Fomor* - CE Male Human Half-fiend Ranger 5 (non-casting variant)/Mortal Hunter 3
_Rhia_ - *Lady Eradiel Danode'tner* - Female Drow Wizard 5/Mindbender 5

_Inactive Players and Characters_
_Corinthi_ - *Roach, the Beggar King* - LE Male Human Ranger 1/Fighter 2/Cancer Mage 9
_Galbraith_ - *Able Catalan* - NE Male Human Ranger 2 / Fighter 6 / Deep Wood Sniper 4

IC, Out Of Character Thread
Rogue's Gallery Thread

Because I'm starting a game based off of the Book of Exalted Deeds, I'd also like to do a game based on its evil twin, the Book of Vile Darkness.  

The PCs would be a member of an organization of thieves, spies, and assassins that is run by a figure known as The Black Butterfly.  Some might be "company men" that do jobs exclusively for the crime ring, whilst others might be those that have been hired for the occasional job over the years.  Any class will be allowed, as sometimes The Black Butterfly needs people to do very strange jobs.  

*This will be a vile game*, and I will be requiring all PCs to:  1.  Be evil.  2.  Take at least one vile feat.  I will require all players to:  1.  Own the Book of Vile Darkness.  2.  Be mature enough to handle any situation that might come up.  

In other information, PCs will start at 12th level, 3.0 with maybe some 3.5 elements upon request (for patching purposes), 32 point buy, max HP at first level, 75% of max for remaining levels.  Books allowed will be Races of Faerun, FRCS, Magic of Faerun, Faiths and Pantheons, Materia Magica (Dark Nebulae), Arms and Armor (Bastion Press), all splatbooks, all three core books, MMII, Monsters of Faerun, Psionics Handbook, Mindscapes, Drconomicon, Savage Species, BoVD, Lords of Darkness, Unholy Warrior's Handbook, and Dragon magazine #277-#319.  Also my own PrCs (link in sig) are up for use as well.  Spellcasting Prodigy is banned and I'm not using the 3.5 PrCs.  What you see is what you get for the books, I won't be using anything outside of them.  Everything is subject to DM approval before use.

[Edit:  I will now be allowing 3.5 characters and the Expanded Psionics Handbook as well.  However, there's not going to be much mixing and matching of 3.5 and 3.0.  If you decide to be a 3.5 wizard, you must use 3.5 spells, etc.]

I will be allowing ECL races, up to a +4, which also includes templates like the half-fiend.  However, do note that The Black Butterfly appreciates and mainly hires those that are at least able to blend in somewhat, or have magical means to do so.  He generally doesn't hire those that have psychopathic urges, as that's generally bad for business.  I'm also allowing genasi, including several that don't appear in the FRCS.  See after the world information for stuff on those, all are +1 ECL.  All ECL races (aside from those that come with built-in Hit Dice), get d8 for hit points for each level of their ECL.  Just the hit points, nothing else.

PCs will get 44,000gp to spend as they please from the listed sources, no more than 33,000gp on any one item.  They may submit a wish list for the other 44,000gp worth of gear, which I'll pick/roll up for them.  All items, spells, feats, PrCs are subject to DM approval before use.  If someone wants to swap in a class feature for something else, talk to me and I'll try to accommodate.

Rogue's Gallery 
IC thread 

*Setting Note:*  This will be taking place in my own homebrew, the World of Low'verok.  There's a whole bunch of information about it below, and if you don't want to read it right now, that's cool.  If you intend to play (and particularly if you're interested in playing one of the genasi) you should read it at some point before we start.

*The World of Low’verok*

*Capital* – Andeluvay, in the northeast on the Tonver River.  (See more information further down.)

It is governed by a single king, King Xargo, and there are 48 high noble lords (mostly humans, genasi, and half-elves, but there are two gnomes and three halflings amongst them), three dwarven noble lords (from Silver Citadel, Citadel Amber, and Firegold Citadel), two elven noble lords (from the Farlight and Black Pine forests, respectively), and the current Council Speaker from the Sea of Song that govern their various parts of the country.  

Low'verok has very strong ties to the elemental, para-elemental, and quasi-elemental planes, and genasi of all types are common (though some more than others).  Elemental and half-elemental creatures also are seen with relative frequency, and they are generally considered lucky.  

Small gods are quite frequent, and many trees and pools of water embody the essence of the divine.  Signs that indicate the presence of a god are taken very seriously (some even include favored sacrifices).  Particularly for gods of ponds or springs, a small sacrifice of coin or food is required before taking water.  There are even a few small gods of berry bushes or fruit or nut trees, so small prayers before taking the fruits of the land are a part of everyday life.  Also, there are gods of the various animals and other creatures, so short prayers after taking the life of a creature for food or in self-protection are routine.  

Because of the close ties to the land through the elemental planes and small gods and nature spirits, it is rare that settlements abuse the land.  Logging, mining, hunting, trapping, etc. are usually done in a responsible manner (usually through treaties with local elven or gnome communities).  

*The gods of Low'verok (and their domains) are:*
*Alnaria* – neutral good Protector of children, Goddess of Innocence, Unicorn Queen (Animal, Good, Luck, Protection)
*Akadi* – neutral goddess of air (Air, Illusion, Travel, Trickery)
*Beshaba* – chaotic evil goddess of bad luck (Chaos, Evil, Fate, Lucky, Trickery)
*Boccob* – neutral god of magic (Knowledge, Magic, Trickery)
*Corellon Larethian* – chaotic good god of music and the arts (protector of elves) (Chaos, Good, Protection, War)
*Ehlonna* – neutral good nature goddess (Animal, Good, Plant, Sun)
*Erythnul* – chaotic evil god of slaughter (Chaos Evil, Trickery, War)
*Fharlanghn* – true neutral god of travel (Luck, Protection, Travel)
*Garl Glittergold* – neutral good god of jokes and humor (protector of gnomes) (Good, Protection, Trickery)
*Ghaunadaur* – chaotic neutral god of slimes, oozes, and aberrations (Cavern, Chaos, Earth, Slime, Water)
*Grumbar* – neutral god of earth (Cavern, Earth, Metal, Time)
*Gruumsh* – chaotic evil god of domination (protector of orcs) (Chaos, Evil Strength, War)
*Heironeous* – lawful good god of valor (Good, Law, and War)
*Hextor* – lawful evil god of tyranny (Destruction, Evil, Law, War)
*Hoar* – lawful neutral god of retribution (Fate, Law, Retribution, Travel)
*Istishia* – neutral god of water (Destruction, Ocean Storm, Travel, Water)
*Kelemvor* – lawful neutral god of death (Fate, Law, Protection, Repose, Travel)
*Kord* – chaotic good god of strength (Chaos, Good, Luck, Strength)
*Kossuth* – neutral god of fire (Destruction, Fire, Renewal, Suffering)
*Lliira* – chaotic good goddess of joy (Chaos, Charm, Family, Good, Travel)
*Loviatar* – lawful evil goddess of pain (Evil, Law, Retribution, Strength, Suffering)
*Milil* - neutral good god of musicians and music (Charm, Good, Knowledge, Nobility)
*Moradin* – lawful good god of the forge (protector of the dwarves) (Earth, Good, Law, Protection)
*Nerull* – neutral evil god of undead (Undeath, Death, Evil, Trickery)
*Obad-Hai* – neutral god of nature (Air, Animal, Earth Fire, Plant, Water)
*Oghma* - neutral god of knowledge (Charm, Knowledge, Luck, Travel, Trickery)
*Olidammara* – chaotic neutral god of thieves and tricks (Chaos, Luck, Trickery)
*Pelor* – neutral good god of the sun (Good, Healing, Strength, Sun)
*Siamorphe* – lawful neutral goddess of nobles (Knowledge, Law, Nobility, Planning)
*Sune* – chaotic good goddess of beauty and love (Chaos, Charm, Good, Protection)
*Talona* – chaotic evil goddess of disease and poison (Chaos, Destruction, Evil, Suffering)
*Talos* – chaotic neutral god of storms (Chaos, Destruction, Fire, Storm)
*Tymora* – chaotic good goddess of good luck (Chaos, Good, Luck, Protection, Travel)
*Valkur* – chaotic good god of sailors (Air, Chaos, Good, Ocean, Protection)
*Vecna* – neutral evil god of secrets (Evil, Knowledge, Magic)
*Wee Jas* – lawful neutral goddess of death and magic (Death, Law, Magic)
*Yondalla* – lawful good goddess of the hearth and family (protector of halflings) (Good, Family, Law, Protection)

There are two important things that everyone in Low'verok knows.  One is about the song pearls, and the other is about the Forbidden Lands.

*Song Pearls*
Song pearls or glass pearls are worth, at the bare minimum, ten times platinum for a single one.  The rare, translucent pearls have many  powerful magical properties, from allowing one to understand magic, to healing, to making one stronger, or other equally wonderful things.  Song pearl beds are rigorously guarded by aquatic elves and often raided by kelpies or other aquatic monsters that like shiny things.  At least one open war was fought to control the song pearl trade (the Pearl War, which led to the creation of the current “free trade zone” around the Sea of Song).  No noble may control the trade, and no merchant may bargain with more than two aquatic elf communities for their supply.  As a matter of fact, there are no nobles controlling any community near the Sea of Song.  The towns and cities in that region each send a representative to Albon (the largest city of the region), and a leader is elected to represent the interests of the Sea of Song in the noble’s council in Andeluvay.  Song pearls are frequently bought by the king for use in the army, but there are also some markets for adventurers and very wealthy wizards or nobles.  

*Forbidden Lands*
The Forbidden Lands are in the far southwest of Low'verok.  The coast around the peninsula is treacherous and rocky, and there is not a single good port around it, not that any sailor could be convinced to try.  The land leading up to the Forbidden Lands is inhospitable desert, inhabited only by nomadic tribes.  The edge of the Forbidden Lands is impossible to miss, as it is a shear cliff that drops straight down two hundred feet, as if the land had been cut by a knife.  There’s a common expression that goes simply “Nothing good comes out of the Forbidden Lands.”  And nothing ever has.  The only things people have ever seen come out of the Forbidden Lands are strange and deadly monsters.  The nomadic peoples of the Unwanted Desert (the border of the Forbidden Lands) have a strong warrior tradition and consider themselves the first line of defense against the horrors of the Forbidden Lands.  So far, none who have gone into them have come back to tell tales of it.  The phrase “I'll send you to the Forbidden Lands” (or various permutations thereof) is uttered between deadly enemies or by assassins.

*Geography*
I'll try to give you a small mental picture of the world (as I have no digital map-making skills).  Picture, if you will, a large oval country.  There's a wide peninsula in the southwest.  Where the peninsula meets the land, there is a 200 ft cliff.  The entire peninsula is the Forbidden Lands.  Bordering this is the Unwanted Desert.  East of the desert is a mountain range known as the Dragonspine Mountains.  The Firegold Citadel, one of the dwarfholds, is there.  East of that is Skord's Swamp, a large marshy area that legend has it contains a black dragon.  Much further east in the southeast portion of the country is the Black Pine forest.  Running north to south in the eastern part of the country is the Tonver River, a major trade route.  In the northeast, right on the Tonver, is Andeluvay, the capital.

There's a large lake to the west and slightly south called Greenfire Lake, so called because it glows with a green fire at night.  No one knows why, but most sorcerers tend to come from those shores.  Just south of Greenfire Lake is a large expanse of plains, in the center of which is the city of Willow Grove.  The people of the plains are known for their talent for raising horses.

To the east and slightly north of Andeluvay is Ice Lake, thusly called because icebergs can be found in it all year round.  South of Ice Lake is the Sea of Song.  The area around the Sea is a free trade zone, so the trade capital of the country is in Albon, on the south shores of the Sea.  Every single guild has their central Guild Hall here, rather than in the capital.  Just west of the Sea of Song are the Firespine Mountains, home of the Silver Citadel and Citadel Amber dwarfholds.  To the north is the Farlight Forest, home of the highest elven nobles.  The Deepwater river runs from east to west, starting in the Firespine Mountains, running north of Skord's Swamp, and emptying into the Endless Sea just east of the Black Pine Forest.  The Deepwater is swift, cold, and in a deep gorge for most of its length and is unsuitable for trade.

From the peninsula of the Forbidden Lands to the Black Pine Forest is the shore of the Endless Sea.  The major ports are: Benshay, in the Unwanted Desert, specializing in goods from the desert nomads; Fort Merdin, just east of Benshay, a major naval outpost for the king; Port Jarlo, just east of Fort Merdin, specializing in exotic goods from the southern isles; Port Lyalee, between the Dragonspine Mountains and Skord's Swamp, run exclusively by halfling traders running to Albon; Gajin, just south of Skord's Swamp, this place has a high concentration of lizardfolk and water genasi and has a somewhat unsavory reputation; Port Xialar, just east of the Black Pine Forest, run by elves.  One hundred miles off the coast roughly south of Gajin is the island of Scuttlecove, known by only a few, and then only for its utterly unwholesome and depraved reputation.  The rest of Low'verok is surrounded by what is collectively (and rather unimaginatively) called the Unexplored Lands.  There's no taboo against exploring these lands as there is the Forbidden Lands.

*Forests of Low'verok*
While there are several wooded areas of Low'verok, the largest and most intimidating forests are the Farlight and the Black Pine.  These forests haven't been logged in centuries, and to the outside eye, remain virgin woods.  All elves come from one of the two forests.  While many elven communities exist in other areas of Low'verok, all elves are born in one of the two great forests.  A pregnant elven woman would make every effort to get back to her home forest (or the other, if her time is close) in order to give birth in one of the great elven communities.  The rare elf that is born outside the protection of the great forests (and its attending spirits) is considered unlucky or even cursed.  It's fairly obvious when an elf is born outside the great forests; a normal elf's eyes are green, a "outborn" elf's eyes are bright blue.

Other intelligent races generally do not enter the great forests without permission.  While the great forests are not exactly closed to outsiders, one needs a potent reason to come inside, and an even better one to come to one of the elven communities therein.  Some of the fringe communities of humans, gnomes, or half-elves have standing permission to a certain amount of hunting and gathering on the edges of the forest, and most consider these to be lucky.  A word from them carries weight when an outsider tries to gain entry to the great forests.

*Black Pine* - The Black Pine forest borders the coast in parts, and is subject the coastal raids that are part of life along the ocean.  The elves from this region run Port Xialar, which is open to all species, though they have their own ports deeper into the forest.  To hide their own ports, the elves employ obscuring magic, but sorcerers or wizards with pirate bands have brought down the elven defenses before.  In reaction to this, the elves of the Black Pine forest concentrate not on more powerful magic, but on skillful archers, frequently combined with magic.  The archers and arcane archers of the Black Pine forest are the best in Low'verok.  An elf from this region typically has a somewhat martial and practical outlook.  They're close to human and halfling trade routes as well, and generally get along with traders very well.

*Farlight* - If the Black Pine forest is said to represent the martial and warlike side of elves, than the Farlight forest represents the mystical and magical side.  Many centuries ago, human, half-elven, genasi, and others raised great magician's towers and created deep underground complexes.  The Farlight forest was a strange, isolated collection of communities bent on studying the arcane mysteries.  The elves permitted this because they too were fascinated by the magic, and hoped that with many others (particularly non-elves, that might have a different way of looking at things), the mysteries could be unraveled.  For reasons unknown, several strange areas of slightly warped magic exist in the Farlight forest, along with the odd portal.  Because of these strange magical fields, the Farlight forest contains several odd creatures, infused with the odd magical currents.  The mysteries of the Farlight forest have prevented any kind of major invasion, despite the fact that it borders the Unexplored Lands.  Orc hoards have simply been swallowed up by it, as evidenced by left-behind shields, weapons, and armor as they tried to run.

However, a few centuries ago, the great towers and complexes began to fall into ruin.  The arcanists and magisters with their strange experiments had simply vanished without a trace.  The elves were uncertain of how this happened, but visions from Corellon Larethian convinced them that it had been folly to allow the raising (and descending) of towers into the great forests, particularly by non-elves.  

The forest today is dotted by crumbling ruins of once-great towers, usually in close proximity to one strange magic field or another.  The elves shun them, and continue to live in their natural cities.  However, they know that some strange things still reside in the old complexes.  They occasionally let well-trusted adventuring groups clean out some of the more troublesome ones.

The elves of the Farlight forest still carry on a strong magical tradition.  The most powerful wizards tend to come from the Farlight, as well as many unique spells and magical items.

*Other interesting world tidbits that you should know*
*Andeluvay:*  The capital city of Low'verok may not be the trade capital, but it does boast something else aside from the king's palace.  There are portals in Andeluvay to every single one of the Inner Planes, and genasi that may be extremely rare elsewhere are much more common.  Andeluvay does brisk business in planar travel as well as goods that help one traverse the planes.  Thus the Wayfarer's Guild is the only Guild with their main Guild Hall in Andeluvay rather than Albon.  

Also each temple has its head temple in the capital city, so it is also the religious center of Low'verok.  However, there are no public temples to most evil deities, nor Hoar, Olidamarra, or Ghaunadaur.  But there are temples to Beshaba (connected to Tymora's temple, rare is the sight of one temple with the other), and Talona.  Their presence is scarcely tolerated by some of the other churches, but one never mentions one luck goddess without her sister and Talona's clergy's ability to diagnose and remove disease is better even than Pelor's so their public presence is tolerated.  In reality, all temples have a strong presence here, but those who are disapproved of or persecuted stay hidden from the public eye.

*Guilds:*  Each Guild and several organizations have their own seal.  Inns and other establishments with the guild seal on the door offer discounts or additional services to members of that guild.  Here's a few descriptions of the various guild seals:

*Adventurer's Guild:*  A crossed sword and bone, with a starburst behind.
*Weaver's Guild:*  Six by six crosshatch.
*Miner's Guild:*  Pickaxe.
*Jeweler's Guild:*  Faceted gem.
*Tailor's Guild:*  Spool and threaded needle.
*Tanner's Guild:*  A hide.
*Trader's Guild:*  A coin above a wagon wheel.
*Diver's Guild:*  Open clam shell with pearl in it (see only around the Sea of Song).
*Shipwright's Guild:*  Simple ship with billowing sail.
*Locksmith's Guild:*  Keyhold and key.
*Moneychanger's Guild:*  Three different sized coins.
*Cooper's Guild:*  A barrel.
*Cobbler's Guild:*  A boot.
*Horse Trainer's Guild:*  Horse head.
*Healer's Guild:*  A hand, palm forward, behind a mortar and pestle.
*Elemental Guild:*  Leaping flames, round circle (pebble), waves, and three wavy lines (wind) (for genasi that wish to learn more about how to use their unique heritage).
*Gravecrawler's Guild:* (morticians) Skull and a stone
*Mage's Guild:*  Starburst.
*Messenger's Guild:*  A winged foot.
*Wayfarer's Guild:*  A door.
*Brotherhood of Alchemy:*  A circle, split in two horizontally.  The bottom half is dark, the top light with a mortar and pestle.

*Guilds that are not generally seen in public*
The illegal guilds are generally not widespread organizations, and may only be confined to large cities or even only certain cities or regions.  Their symbols are rarely seen except for the worst of neighborhoods (barring Scuttlecove of course)

*Thieves' Guild* - There are many thieves' guilds, each with their own individual symbol, but all tend to include some kind of open portal (window or door) and a hand.
*Whore's Guild* - A skirt.
*Executioner's Guild* - An axe.  While not illegal, this is a very small guild that is generally only one or two individuals working for a noble family.  Their guild duties generally consist of recording the names of the people killed, what crime caused them to be executed, how they were executed, their last words or request, and if anything noteworthy happened at the execution.
*Torturer's Guild* - Iron maiden.  A skilled profession requiring a certain amount of learning to be good at it, this guild is not entirely illegal.  While some torturers are employed by nobles to get information from criminals, some are rogues that only desire to hurt others.
*Fence' Guild* - A fence.  Most fences (those who buy and sell stolen goods) are independent, but they have a network to help move particularly troublesome items.
*Assassin's Guild* - Dagger with a droplet on the end.
*Addendum to Alchemist's Guild* - If you see what looks like a drop of water below or somewhere within a symbol of the Brotherhood of Alchemy, then the alchemist knows how to make poison and their antidotes.  In public, it's always the antidotes, but for less scrupulous customers with gold enough to pay, poison can be bought.  Sometimes certain drugs can be had too, but that's more rare.

*Names:*  In Low'verok, it is reasonably common for a person to change their name if they change careers, signaling that the person wishes to be free of their past.  Calling someone by a former name is considered an insult, unless the former personality of that name is sorely needed.  Old adventurers have been called to arms by their old names before.  Many will take great pains to conceal their past so that they cannot be called by their former names.  

*Laws:*  One of the quirks of Low'verok law is that necromancy is not illegal.  Bodies of executed lawbreakers are given to necromancers so that they can be animated for public service, such as cleaning sewers.

*Magic Item Names:*  All magic items have some kind of name.  Also, if owned long enough, additional powers can be discovered about them.  For example, an _amulet of natural armor +1_ known as Yelfark's Shield after the druid that created it, might become a +2 and grant electricity resistance 10 as its owner increases in level.  Discarding it or giving it to another allows the item to revert to its base power.

*About Small Gods*

Small gods come in four varieties - water, plant, stone or earth, and animal.  Each type of god can only affect a small area, but can be quite potent in that area.  Specific rituals about the various gods are typically known to priests of various deities that are closely connected to them, Istishia for water, Grumbar for earth, Obad-Hai for plants and animals, etc.  Specific rituals and sacrifices for the small gods can be determined with a Knowledge (religion) check.

*Water* - the small gods of water are primarily those of very small bodies of water, typically springs, ponds, and small streams.  Rivers, seas, and oceans fall under the purview of the gods of water and oceans (Istishia and Valkur respectively).  

Small gods of water, particularly those of springs, typically demand a sacrifice before their water can be taken.  Natives of the area generally do not have to sacrifice every time, as they are considered under the god's protection.  Natives typically sacrifice once per year, usually part of a community celebration.  

However, travelers and strangers must give a sacrifice before the god will allow his water to be taken.  Typical sacrifices include coins, gems, or food.  Tossing the sacrifices into the body of water is usually sufficient, or setting it right next to it will do.  

If the sacrifice is given, the water can be taken, and is typically cool and fresh for as long as it is carried.  For natives of the region, the water may occasionally act as a healing potion, or help remove disease or poison if the god is petitioned and additional sacrifices made.  The god will never bestow these additional powers on non-natives that drink the water.

If a sacrifice is not given before water is taken (usually by strangers), then several things might happen.  The water may bend away from the stranger, making it impossible for the water to be taken.  Or drinking the water may give the drinker a disease, or poison him, or dehydrate him to the point of near death.  It is never wise to anger a water god.  In addition to bad water, they can also call down bad weather, such as a rainstorm or even a thunderstorm to plague a rude or stingy traveler.  

*Plant:*  Plant gods are more rare, but there is at least one plant god for every plant species, and occasionally more than one.  Plant gods are not as temperamental as water gods, and by simply asking permission to take their fruits, nuts, or leaves, one can have them with little problem.  Some are even quite fine with allowing one to take their entire selves, as they are instantly reborn in a plant of the appropriate type, so the location of the plant gods changes constantly.

For natives of an area, fruit or nut plant gods may allow their fruit to have healing properties above and beyond the normal.  Burning the wood of a properly propositioned plant god (typically a tree god), brings good health and prosperity to natives.  Indeed, the burning of the wood of a willing tree god is a necessary part of several religious rituals (particularly to Kossuth, but also to Obad-Hai).  Having a house built from wood of a willing tree god is considered tremendously lucky (no pun intended).  

Strangers that do not ask for permission to take fruit or nuts from plant gods usually become sick upon them.  Burning the wood of an unwilling tree god will usually result in a disease known as "burning leprosy," which presents itself as rotting flesh combined with a terrible burning pain (inhaled/contact DC 30, incubation 1 day, 1d6 Con, 1d6 Cha each month until death occurs).  This disease cannot be removed with any known spell until the victim has been the recipient of an _atonement_ spell.  Then it can be removed with a _remove disease_ spell.

*Earth and stone* - Earth and stone gods are quite rare compared to the other gods.  They are also the most disinterested in the affairs of mortals.  Usually one only has to worry about them if one is a miner, which means dwarves are the most frequent natives of a stone god.  Usually stone gods only want music as their sacrifice, which has led to the development of the dwarven mining songs.  They are sung nigh-constantly while the work of mining is going on, so that they might appease the god while they work to gain the riches of the earth.  

If the songs are not sung, cave-ins occur where none should and with no warning; deadly gas seeps into the mine; or a spring where there was none suddenly appears to flood it.  Mines with particularly good singers usually yield particularly bountiful amounts of their chosen mineral.  

*Animal gods* - For each animal, there is an animal god.  The particularly fine buck with the massive rack, the unusually swift and strong mountain lion, and the oddly evasive frog are all examples of animal gods.  (In game terms, animal gods are legendary animals with DR 5/-.)  

Prayers are necessary before taking the life of any animal, but doubly so if you even think you have an animal god in your bowsight.  An animal god taken with proper prayer can give great power to the eater.  If the flesh or blood of a properly prepared (prayed to) animal god is consumed within ten minutes of their death, it acts as a _cure moderate wounds_ potion (2d8+5 hit points restored), as well as granting a +4 Strength, Dexterity, and Constitution enhancement bonus for twenty-four hours.  It also grants one ability unique to the individual god (+10 to jump checks for the frog god, +10 to base speed for the deer god, Pounce extraordinary ability for the cat god) that lasts for 24 hours as well.  If the animal god was slain without prayer and their flesh and/or blood consumed within 10 minutes, it grants the opposite (it inflicts 2d8+5 points of damage, the person takes a -4 penalty to their Strength, Dexterity, and Constitution score for 24 hours, in addition to something unique to the god being done to them.  -10 to base speed from the deer god, etc.).  

After the ten minute "window" the power fades, and can only act as a _cure moderate wounds_ (for a properly prepared killing) or an _inflict moderate wounds_ (for an improperly prepared one).  This applies to any dried meat as well, for as long as a year and a day.  

The hide of an animal god, whether properly or improperly killed, gives the possessor DR 5/- for a year and a day, then it becomes unremarkable unless a special ritual is done.  If the fresh blood of an animal god is spilled onto the old hide of the same type (deer god blood on an old deer god hide), the DR becomes active again for one full moon (thirty days).  

A slain animal god is instantly reborn into another body, so the animals are never without their god.  Those that do favors for animal gods may be marked with a sign, typically a small picture of the animal or the footprint thereof, and may never be molested by animals of that type (help the rat god, never have rats attack you again).  Those that improperly slay an animal god may be hounded by that type of animal for years until the god extracts an appropriate revenge.

Regular vermin do not have gods, and are thus exempt from these rituals.  However, monstrous vermin do have gods, and measures must be taken as normal.

*Genasi*

I'm going to list the four basic elements first, then the para-elements, and finally the quasi-elements.  Note that all genasi have darkvision 60', so I won't bother including that.  All are ECL +1.  More information about the four basic elemental genasi can be found in the FRCS.  The para-genasi can be found Dragon #297.  The others can be found at: The Roaming Genasi Tavern.  However, the ones from the RGT I've done extensive modification on (and the Void genasi is almost entirely my work), as well as making tweaks to the others.  Just incase you notice a discrepancy between the sources.  

*Four basic elements*

*Air* - Air genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Air.  While they are quick of hand and sharp of wit, they can be easily distracted, and proud of their planar heritage to the point of arrogance.  +2 Dex, +2 Int, -2 Wis, -2 Cha.  They can _levitate_ once per day, as per the spell.  +1 racial bonus vs. air effects, which scales with level.  They do not breathe, and thus cannot suffocate or drown.  Electricity resistance 5.

*Earth* - Earth genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Earth.  They are strong and tough, but somewhat oblivious and stubborn.  +2 Str, +2 Con, -2 Wis, -2 Cha.  They can _pass without trace_ 1/day, as per the spell.  The also have the stonecunning trait (able to recognize unstable natural formations, tell distance underground, etc.).  +1 racial bonus vs earth spells and effects, which scales with level.  Acid resistance 5.

*Fire* - Fire genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Fire.  They have bright minds, but are impatient and quick to anger.  +2 Int, -2 Cha.  +1 racial bonus vs fire spells and effects, which scales with level.  Can control the intensity of fire 1/day.  Fire resistance 5.

*Water* - Water genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Water. They have high endurance, but are cold and emotionally distant.  +2 Con, -2 Cha.  They can _create water_ once per day.  +1 racial bonus vs water spells and effects, which scales with level.  They can breathe water.  They have a +10 to Swim checks.  Cold resistance 5.  

*Para-elements*

*Dust* - Dust para-genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Dust (Earth and Air).  They are surprisingly quick and nimble and sharp, but are often sickly and some have a morbid fascination with death.  +4 Dex, +2 Int, -2 Con, -2 Cha.  +1 racial bonus vs dust spells and effects, which scales with level.  Can create a dust cloud 1/day.  They do not breathe.

*Ice* - Ice para-genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Ice (Water and Air).  They are hearty and observant, but are also sluggish and often seem uncaring.  +4 Con, +2 Wis, -2 Dex, -2 Cha.  +1 racial bonus vs cold spells and effects, which scales with level.  Can _chill metal_ 1/day, as per the spell.  Cold resistance 5.

*Magma* - Magma para-genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Magma (Earth and Fire).  They are strong and tough, but they think slowly and uncertainly.  +2 Con, +2 Str, -2 Int, -2 Wis.  +1 racial bonus vs fire spells and effects, which scales with level.  Can _heat metal _1/day, as per the spell.  Fire resistance 5.

*Ooze* - Ooze para-genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Ooze (Earth and Water).  They are hardy and resilient, but other races sometimes find them repulsive.  +4 Con, -2 Cha.  +1 racial bonus vs acid spells and effects, which scales with level.  Can cast _grease_ 1/day, as per the spell.  Acid resistance 5.

*Smoke* - Smoke para-genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Smoke (Fire and Air).  They are naturally quick and intelligent, but often unpleasant.  +2 Dex, +2 Int, -2 Cha.  +1 racial bonus vs smoke and cloud-type effects, which scales with level.  Can create a smoke cloud 1/day.  They do not have to breathe.

*Steam* - Steam para-genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Steam (Fire and Water).  They are nimble and quick, but tend to be bossy and have oversized egos.  +2 Dex, -2 Cha.  + 1 racial bonus vs heat-based spells and effects, which scales with level.  Can create _obscuring mist_ 1/day, as per the spell.  Can see through smoke, steam, and mist more clearly than others.  

*Quasi-elements*

*Ash* - Ash quasi-genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Ash (below the Plane of Fire).  They are introspective, but not particularly social.  +2 Wis, -2 Cha.  +1 racial bonus vs both fire and cold-based spells and effects, which scales with level.  They can _extinguish flames_ 1/day.  Cold resistance 5.

*Lightning* - Lightning quasi-genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Lightning.  They are quick rather than strong.  +2 Dex, -2 Str.  +1 racial bonus vs electrical spells and effects, which scales with level.  They can cast _shocking grasp_ 1/day, as per the spell.  Electricity and sonic resistance 5.  

*Mineral* - Mineral quasi-genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Minerals (in the heart of the Plane of Earth).  They are strong, but not particularly agile.  +2 Str, -2 Dex.  1 racial bonus vs earth spells and effects, which scales with level.  They cannot be petrified.  They have racial bonuses to Appraise checks dealing with gems.  They may cast _stone shape_ 1/day, as per the spell.  

*Negatai* - Negatai are quasi-genasi touched by the Plane of Negative energy (the energy that powers undead).  The nature of negative energy imbues them with a certain amount of strength, but also makes them more susceptible to death.  +2 Str, -2 Con.  +1 racial bonus vs necromantic spells and effects, which scales with level.  -2 racial penalty to all saving throws.  Unintelligent undead will ignore a Negatai and won't attack them unless they attack first.  A Negatai can rebuke undead as a cleric four levels lower than his current character level, or if the character already has the ability to rebuke undead, he may do so as if he were two levels higher.  They also no not heal as fast as other races, with natural healing being slower and healing spells being less effective on them.  They may cast _chill touch_ 1/day, as per the spell.

*Positai*- Positai are quasi-genasi touched by the Plane of Positive Energy (the energy that powers healing spells).  They are filled with positive energy, which improves their health.  However, their energetic state makes them somewhat hyperactive, with a short attention span.  +2 Con, -2 Wis.  +1 racial bonus vs necromantic spells and effects, which scales with level.  -4 penalty to Fortitude saves made to recover a level drained by undead, and undead do more damage to Positai.  They may turn undead as if they were a cleric four levels lower than their character level, or if the character already has the ability to turn undead, he may turn them as if he were two levels higher.  Positai heal at a faster rate than other characters.  They may cast _cure light wounds_ 1/day as per the spell.

*Radiance* - Radiance quasi-genasi are touched by the Plane of Radiance (light and color).  They are extremely attractive, and all have the intellect necessary to appreciate art in all its varied forms. However, Radiance Genasi are also notoriously frail.  +2 Cha, +2 Int, -2 Str, -2 Con.  +1 racial bonus vs fire spells and effects, which scales with level.  They also have a +1 bonus vs spells that affect their victims through light and colors, which also scales with level.  Due to slightly glowing skin, Radiance quasi-genasi have a -4 Hide penalty.  They are immune to being blinded by light.  They can cast _daylight_ 1/day, as per the spell.  Fire resistance 5.

*Salt* - Salt quasi-genasi are touched by the Elemental Plane of Salt.  They are very open-minded, but not particularly dexterous.  +2 Wis, -2 Dex.  +1 racial bonus vs water spells and effects, which scales with level.  They are immune to any spell or effect that would drain their body of moisture.  They may destroy water 1/day.  They cannot sink in water.  They do not need to drink.  They may attempt to drain someone's body of moisture 1/day (equal to _shocking grasp_ in terms of mechanics and damage dealt, but person must have water in their body for this to work).  

*Void* - Void quasi-genasi are touched by the Plane of Vacuum.  They are very intelligent, but frail and have a distinctly apathetic attitude about most things.  +4 Int, -2 Con, -2 Cha.  They also lack one or more of the five senses.  They may absorb a certain number of spells per day, which scales with level.  They always recognize a Sphere of Annihilation for what it is, and may control it as if they has a talisman of the sphere.  They have DR 1/-.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 23, 2003)

Is there no noble villian to answer this call to arms?


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 23, 2003)

I know it'll be a stretch for me to manage, but I will attempt to craft a blackheart suitable for your challenge, sirrah.

Tell me, would a manipulative, social type villian be acceptable, or are you looking for people more suited to get thier hands bloody?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2003)

Ray I think I hear the faint calling of arms.    I’ve seen your PrC and I’ve been most impressed with them and I would shoot myself for not jumping at the chance to do this.  I’m curious of how often you expect posts or how often you will be pushing along the story?  I only ask cause I’m on the verge of staring my own PbP and I’m not sure how much time that will take...  All things considered I’ll probably still be my daily poster self.  I work an insane schedule and I can do and do a lot of my post from work.  Which makes it easier to play than to run.   So yeah sign me up!

I have the major book in question, though to be honest, I've only scanned it and really didn't put anything into to memory.  I can scan it again when I get home later today but I have a feeling with the ECL +4, evilness, and 12th level to play with I might go with my “usually” it seems.  (Check avatar)  Though I might read your PrC again as I do have a desire to play something more attractive than an old dingy bugbear.

As for being mature, I don’t know are you giving a test?  [J/K]


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 23, 2003)

Mmmm.  Evil.  Not evil-light, but true eeeevil.  This sounds like a lot of fun.  I was trying to avoid joining any more games, but I may have to break down for this.

Let me ponder for a bit and see if a suitable character comes to mind.  If not, I'll step aside.  At least I have the requisite book and many of the optional sources.


----------



## Galbraith (Oct 23, 2003)

*Oh, yesssss.....*

My signature used to read "When the DM smiles, it is too late..."  My players would whimper in horror at the things I would throw against them.  If I even mention "fog" or "mist" they would all groan.

I would *LOVE* to be in this game so that I could get it turned around on me.  I would dredge up the worst I could possibly create for a PC character.  I don't just roll play, I *ROLE PLAY*

Okay, now I'll jump up and down and beg a little...      I'll play any class, I'm great with a mage.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 23, 2003)

I'm happy to welcome everybody aboard this evil little boat.  

Brother Shatterstone - I think I'll try to be posting, at the very least, every other day.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2003)

Ray sounds good to me.  Oh doesn’t hesitate to shorten my name. 

Curious about one or two things though. The blue eyed elf?  Is there any true curse to being born an outsider?  Or is that just some cool background info? I figure the Bondblade you would want to do the rolling for the weapon characteristics?

BTW you deserve all the attention that PrC got ya.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 23, 2003)

Thanks Bro!    

Yeah, I can roll up stuff for a Bondblade if you end up taking it, just tell me how many levels you have in it, and what kind of weapon it is.

The blue-eyed "outborn" elf doesn't have any actual curse... other than the fact that most other elves consider them unlucky.  It's more an interaction thing.  Though a great deal more of the outborn elves end up being malawain (spiritually unawakened, often end up becoming very bitter and self-pitying) than other elves.  (See Dragon #279 for more.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Thanks Bro!



Don’t mention it, you earned it. 



			
				Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Yeah, I can roll up stuff for a Bondblade if you end up taking it, just tell me how many levels you have in it, and what kind of weapon it is.



sounds very fair to me.   I'm think a rapier.  I don't know about levels right now I'll have to do the paper work when i get home from work (or after I wake up)


			
				Ray Silver said:
			
		

> The blue-eyed "outborn" elf doesn't have any actual curse... other than the fact that most other elves consider them unlucky.  It's more an interaction thing.  Though a great deal more of the outborn elves end up being malawain (spiritually unawakened, often end up becoming very bitter) than other elves.  (See Dragon #279 for more.)



And possible evil...   I have that dragon so I will read it again when I get home.  

Actually we have allot of the same books, I think I'm missing one of the listed dragons and these two books, Materia Magica, and Arms and Armor.  Also dragon 313 is out now if you haven't seen it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 23, 2003)

OOoooo yesssss.... Dragon #313... with the werecreature classes and the half undead and the half-other-strange-things... yessss.....  

[edit]  Rogue's Gallery is up!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> OOoooo yesssss.... Dragon #313... with the werecreature classes and the half undead and the half-other-strange-things... yessss.....



Don't get so excited there that you fall out of your chair.   I wasn't sure if you had seen it yet your list above didn't mention it but then again it takes a certain kind of campaign, like one on one, for those types of races at lest in my opinion.  One of the best dragons of the year though that and the evil paladin one…  hey now I think I might have stumbled onto a decent idea their.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 23, 2003)

Wow, you jumped ahead of me.  On my drive home this morning, I thought that trying a were-tiger/fighter might just be the way to go.  Actually, I'm very heavily leaning that way at the moment.  

Must sleep.  Will continue to ponder...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Wow, you jumped ahead of me.  On my drive home this morning, I thought that trying a were-tiger/fighter might just be the way to go.  Actually, I'm very heavily leaning that way at the moment.



Have at it!    I'm not sure that’s what I want anyway.  I’m more in the thought process of what made my character so evil…  I’m pretty much a believer that most evil is bread and not born though in the world of fantasy the born is much more common than our modern world.

Plus I’m also deciding if I want someone sly and devious or do I want someone who’s about as subtle as getting punched in the face with an steal gauntlet.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 23, 2003)

I may be interested if you still have room---


----------



## linnorm (Oct 23, 2003)

I'll throw my hat in too if there's room.  I've got an idea for a genteel assassin.  He's clean, careful, cultured, and thouroughly evil.


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 23, 2003)

Perhaps you have room for me?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2003)

Silver, I'm curious of something, every time I look at that bondblade PrC I see a fast and dexterous warrior who doesn't do allot of plate armor nor shields, and I was wondering how would that prestige class react to someone who used two weapons, but the second weapon primary function was two weapon defense?

if it doesn't jive it doesn't jive.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 23, 2003)

Bro - You could do two weapons... as long as that _other_ blade _remained_ secondary, thank you very much (speaking for your bonded blade's point of view).

Though actually the iconic character of the Bondblade, Kay (and her longsword Kernith) is armored in full plate and uses a shield.  

NarlethDrider, linnorm, and Wrahn, welcome aboard!  And with that, I'll close recruiting.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Though actually the iconic character of the Bondblade, Kay (and her longsword Kernith) is armored in full plate and uses a shield.




Yeah but I'm trying to be shy and devious...  If I start running around in plate I might as well be the not to subtle bugbear.  A bugbear in plate is a very nasty concept and one that might even make a power gamer squeamish. . 

Also how much trust is in are party?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2003)

Hmm... honestly Bro, I'm not sure if a bugbear would work in this game.  The Black Butterfly generally doesn't hire individuals that can't move reasonably freely in society.  A bugbear might a kind of auxilliry member, but... ya know?  

As for trust, there would be a level of professional trust at least, as well as probably a substantial bonus for not killing other members of the organization.  I'm not saying there won't be a bit of back-stabbing and double-crossing every now and then, but I'd rather that not be the main focus of the story.  As I said in the first post, no psychopaths need apply.


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 24, 2003)

I have a couple of questions:

Are Zenythri (lawful Plane-touched from MM2) okay for the game

and are outsiders considered living.  I am pretty sure they are effected by things like Destructions, which would indicate they are living, but there is that question in my mind.  Why it is relevent is I am thinking of being a Soul Eater from the BoVD.

Also there are some feats from the back of the 3.5 Monster manual that I would like for you to look at (specfically the one that allows you to do more damage with natural attacks)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Hmm... honestly Bro, I'm not sure if a bugbear would work in this game.  The Black Butterfly generally doesn't hire individuals that can't move reasonably freely in society.  A bugbear might a kind of auxilliry member, but... ya know?



Exactly…   Any chance you got the email?  

My real idea and character concept is much more sociable.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2003)

*Wrahn*, the Zenythri I would not allow, I'm afraid.  The two planes that Low'verok isn't very well connected with as a whole are the truly lawful and truly chaotic.  Perhaps one of the genasi listed in the first post might be to your liking?

Outsiders are indeed considered living.  And I may possibly consider some of the 3.5 MM feats.  Which ones specifically (with page numbers), so I may look over them?

*Bro* - Just got your e-mail, and am responding now.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2003)

Ray, cool I should have told you before hand that I was doing that.   Also I'm thinking about my bonded weapon being a scourge if you catch my drift.   Of course I need stats for the weapon and I'm not having much luck so far.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2003)

From FRCS pg. 97 - Scourge - Multitailed, barbed whip.  Often dipped in poison.  +2 bonus on disarm attempts.  You can use it to make trip attacks.  Medium weapon, 1d8/x2/2lbs/S


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2003)

thanks.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 24, 2003)

I would like to sign up as an alternate if that's okay.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 24, 2003)

Couple technical/rules-y questions pertaining to shapeshifting.

From what I can tell, the 3.0 edition lycanthrope's change is functionally like a polymorph spell.  Equipment that a new form could wield changes with the form.  Equipment that the new form could not use melds into the body.  In 3.5 (which I presume the Dragon classes are based on), lycanthropes destroy clothing and armor they are wearing and all other equipment drops upon transformation.  Considerable difference in how this plays for a PC lycanthrope.

To accomodate this (either way, really), I may need to make some stretches when it comes to magic items.  Perhaps a collar/necklace that could be worn in each form.  This might be about the only slot that could work in this manner.  I was also thinking about possibly having some magical tattoos...something that could be activated once a day, casting a spell-like effect on the character and is available in all forms.  Ray, I've seen you come up with some clever and inventive magic items.  Perhaps you could think on this and come up with something else.

Minor request - The class progression dictates that the first three feats the weretiger gets should be Alertness, Improved Natural Attack (claw), and Improved Natural Attack (bite).  For one thing, I can't find this "Improved Natural Attack" anywhere.  I'm assuming it gives +1 to attack rolls, but that could be wrong.  Second, it says these may be substituted out for an alternative.  I was thinking of exchanging the (bite) feat for Multiattack if that's okay.

I'll probably come up with some more questions, but that's a good start.  Hits the major points, anyway.

Thanks!


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 24, 2003)

From the 3.5 SRD


> IMPROVED NATURAL ATTACK  [GENERAL]
> Prerequisite: Natural weapon, base attack bonus +4.
> Benefit: Choose one of the creature’s natural attack forms. The damage for this natural weapon increases by one step, as if the creature’s size had increased by one category: 1d2, 1d3, 1d4, 1d6, 1d8, 2d6, 3d6, 4d6, 6d6, 8d6, 12d6.
> A weapon or attack that deals 1d10 points of damage increases as follows: 1d10, 2d8, 3d8, 4d8, 6d8, 8d8, 12d8




which is the specific feat I also wanted.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Couple technical/rules-y questions pertaining to shapeshifting.
> 
> From what I can tell, the 3.0 edition lycanthrope's change is functionally like a polymorph spell.  Equipment that a new form could wield changes with the form.  Equipment that the new form could not use melds into the body.  In 3.5 (which I presume the Dragon classes are based on), lycanthropes destroy clothing and armor they are wearing and all other equipment drops upon transformation.  Considerable difference in how this plays for a PC lycanthrope.
> 
> To accomodate this (either way, really), I may need to make some stretches when it comes to magic items.  Perhaps a collar/necklace that could be worn in each form.  This might be about the only slot that could work in this manner.  I was also thinking about possibly having some magical tattoos...something that could be activated once a day, casting a spell-like effect on the character and is available in all forms.  Ray, I've seen you come up with some clever and inventive magic items.  Perhaps you could think on this and come up with something else.



  Well, how I'm doing it for my face-to-face group for one player that wants to be a were-creature is that it would work kinda like a druid's wildshape.  Mostly everything just merged with your new form (if in animal form), but magical armor and weapons and other magic items could be used in hybrid form (due to magical armor's etc ability to magically size itself).  But when in animal form most of your magical items wouldn't be available to you as you'd be merged.  The idea of magical tattoos, implanted magical devices, permanent spell effects, or even symbiont creatures to take the place of conventional magic items appeals greatly though, and would be a strong possibility for a lycanthrope character.  Thanks for the compliments Rybaer, I shall try to see what I can come up with.  You'll need to give me some suggestions as to what types of items your characters wants though...  

Oh, and since I got Dragon #313, I've been fleshing out Low'verok's lycanthrope community.  Most weretigers generally tend to be good, though there are always exceptions.  Tell me which one(s) you want and I'll try to get you more information on the communities/areas/activities of the various lycanthropes.



> Minor request - The class progression dictates that the first three feats the weretiger gets should be Alertness, Improved Natural Attack (claw), and Improved Natural Attack (bite).  For one thing, I can't find this "Improved Natural Attack" anywhere.  I'm assuming it gives +1 to attack rolls, but that could be wrong.  Second, it says these may be substituted out for an alternative.  I was thinking of exchanging the (bite) feat for Multiattack if that's okay.



  Hmmm... I think in animal form and hybrid form you can attack with all your natural weapons (or at least two claws or the bite).  Lemme look over Multiattack and see what I think.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 24, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Well, how I'm doing it for my face-to-face group for one player that wants to be a were-creature is that it would work kinda like a druid's wildshape.  Mostly everything just merged with your new form (if in animal form), but magical armor and weapons and other magic items could be used in hybrid form (due to magical armor's etc ability to magically size itself).  But when in animal form most of your magical items wouldn't be available to you as you'd be merged.  The idea of magical tattoos, implanted magical devices, permanent spell effects, or even symbiont creatures to take the place of conventional magic items appeals greatly though, and would be a strong possibility for a lycanthrope character.  Thanks for the compliments Rybaer, I shall try to see what I can come up with.  You'll need to give me some suggestions as to what types of items your characters wants though...
> 
> Oh, and since I got Dragon #313, I've been fleshing out Low'verok's lycanthrope community.  Most weretigers generally tend to be good, though there are always exceptions.  Tell me which one(s) you want and I'll try to get you more information on the communities/areas/activities of the various lycanthropes.
> 
> Hmmm... I think in animal form and hybrid form you can attack with all your natural weapons (or at least two claws or the bite).  Lemme look over Multiattack and see what I think.




I'll try to come up with a few suggestions for unusual items.  Off the bat, I'll probably need something to beef up my AC while in tiger form.  The 18 or so that it's shaping up to be won't keep me alive long in a fight...even with DR.

I'm pretty well set on going with the weretiger, so feel free to give me a little fleshing out on that when time permits.  I envision the character as a minor noble or wannabe...playing up on the weretiger's inpulse to be surrounded with wealth, glitz, and lazy decadence.  That's the day job, anyway.

The weretiger does have a claw/claw/bite attack.  The Multiattack feat changes the secondary attack(s) from -5 to -2.  There's also an "Improved Multiattack" feat in the Savage Species book which further brings it up to no penalty, though I'm not sure about using that.

Whran - thanks for finding that feat.  A little different than I expected.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 25, 2003)

Rybear, you might want to look at the Vile Natural Attack feat (BoVD pg 50) you need to do at least 1d8 damage on a natural attack.  I'm missing my dragon 313 right so I don't know if you qualify for it


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 25, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Rybear, you might want to look at the Vile Natural Attack feat (BoVD pg 50) you need to do at least 1d8 damage on a natural attack.  I'm missing my dragon 313 right so I don't know if you qualify for it




Yeah, I was looking at taking it for my vile feat.  Great minds think alike, eh?  Fits right in with the character.  If my number crunching is correct, my claws will be doing base 2d6 dmg and bite will be 3d6...so that's no problem.  I'll just have to come up with a bit of colorful backstory to explain why I inflict those kinds of wounds.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 25, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was looking at taking it for my vile feat.  Great minds think alike, eh?



I guess so;   I'm not sure which vile feat I want to take...  I'm moving so slow on this it seems. To bad my midnights (graveyards) are up right now, I would have had it done by now! *L*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 25, 2003)

Rybear, don't forget about the feral feats on pages 30-31 (Dragon 313)   I almost missed some of my class powers cause of dragons space saving organization.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 25, 2003)

Ray, do the metals in the DMG exist?  I'm asking about Mithral but others might be ask for others.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 25, 2003)

Ray, also I'm looking at being a 5th level bondblade would that mean that my scourge would have the fallowing:
magical enchantment +3
bypassing damage reduction +4
Defender +5?  This is the one I’m unsure off.  

Also say the scourge has wounding (which cost a +2 for pricing) that wouldn’t effect on any of the above correct?

Also Weapon Finesse on a Scourge...  yes or no?  It is allowed on a normal whip but no mention is made for it on the scourge's description.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 25, 2003)

Rybaer - I'm cool with Multiattack.  I'll have some general information on the weretiger communities up sometime tomorrow.

Bro - It looks like your scourge has an Int of 18, a Wis of 19, and a Cha of 15.  Um yeah... the dice like you or something.  I'm keeping that set to roll up my next character!  And it's a +3 _defending_ weapon, capable of bypassing DR up to +4.  Your _wounding_ ability has no affect on the above, like you said.

If you want poison for your scourge (or if anyone wants any kind of poison), try to use the updated poison price table in Song and Silence.  If you don't have it, then just go with the DMG and I'll correct you later.  I'll also allow poisons from Traps and Treachery I.

As for the metals - Not only does mithril and adamantine exist, but the special metals and materials from Magic of Faerun are available too!  (Living metal, icesteel, etc.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 25, 2003)

Ray, I edited my post when your where typing...

Weapon Finesse on a Scourge... yes or no? It is allowed on a normal whip but no mention is made for it on the scourge's description

Wow!  Those are some nice rolls it's "whipping" my ass in two of those stats...  nice pun huh?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 25, 2003)

Bro - WF on the scourge is a go.  It seems that delicately and carefully twisting the scourge to rip and score the maximum amount of flesh seems to be related to Dex...  

As for the pun, oh boy...  Just be glad you're not in my face-to-face group.  When people start punning, I start throwing dice.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 25, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> As for the pun, oh boy...  Just be glad you're not in my face-to-face group.  When people start punning, I start throwing dice.



Well I have a few states to protect me so I'll keep that in mind...   

Cool thanks for ruling in my favor.  I almost cried when I had to use the exotic weapon feat.  

Oh yeah and I have Song and Dance err silence so I'll use that table.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 25, 2003)

Two more things:

If anyone wants to have one of the fetishes or addictions from page 10 of the BoVD, then feel free.  

And somewhere in your character background please indicate both your speciality of criminality, and what types of jobs you've done for The Black Butterfly in the past.  At level 12 you're all pretty much well-established and well-regarded (in your way) in the criminal communities.  However, do note that none of you has actually _seen_ The Black Butterfly.  His underlings yes, his higher-ranking liutenents, probably, but him, never.

If anyone has chosen some kind of addiction for their character, they could have worked partially for drugs and partially for money.  It's not uncommon among those in the Butterfly's employ.

Oh, and I'm going to edit the first post, but if anyone wants to use some stuff from Lords of Darkness, you may.  I just remembered I had the silly thing...

And I've also edited the first post to include some less-than-legal guilds.


----------



## Galbraith (Oct 26, 2003)

I'm still knocking around a couple of character ideas.  I have put pen to paper on an archer and a sorcerer.  Archer is pretty much a straight-up human fighter who just went the "pointy stick" route.  He could take the wing off of a fly at 165'. The sorcerer is a multiclass with demonologist from BOVD.  I have only seen Bro's and Rybaer's character ideas and I am soliciting opinions from the rest.  Anyone have their heart set on a type of character?  I went with archer and sorcerer since it looks like we have two melee characters already.

Ray - If I go with the archer the feats and magic items are pretty straightforward.  I created a +2 Mighty Composite Vile Longbow for him to use using DMG rules and BOVD Vile Weapon power. Is that cool?  (Weapon has effective +3 level due to +2 and +1 for Vile power. 18k gp value for bonuses) How do you want us to submit our magical "wish list" to you?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2003)

Galbraith, once you put up your character sheet, then put your wish list at the bottom.  How mighty is your bow, just out of curiosity?


----------



## Galbraith (Oct 26, 2003)

Well, Ray, when I use it then it is *DAMN MIGHTY!!!*

I went with +2 for strength on the bow.  So, +2 longbow with d8 +1 vile and +2 strength damage.  

I'll try to have him posted by Monday night.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2003)

Galbraith said:
			
		

> Well, Ray, when I use it then it is *DAMN MIGHTY!!!*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 26, 2003)

Galbraith, I don't wont to give any clues to my character so I'm not going to be much help, but I'm mainly melee.

My race, and class combination should be... unique.


----------



## Galbraith (Oct 26, 2003)

Okay, so here I sit at work, in the middle of the night with all the computers systems in a 2am "upgrade" during the time change...  "What to do?" I say to myself.  Re-read the game description.  And my reaction to Ray's world is two fold.

This looks really neat... He put a lot of work into this...

and

CRAP!   Elementals...  Arrows don't do much against them.  Right now I am looking at +20/+20/+15/+10 on my attacks with d8 +7 for each hit.  Damage reduction is a real kicker, here... I don't know if I'll get through it.  For my personal happiness, and character playability, I was wondering if Ray could _hint_ about this being a big deal or not.  If we fight them once in a while, cool. I can deal with that.  But if it is Air Elementals standing in front of Fire Elementals standing in front of Earth Ele... well, you get my point.

Elemental Heavy World - I might switch to sorcerer
"Not a big deal" - I'll stick with the Archer.

I'm very glad I re-read it.  I used a 34 point buy, not 32.  Gotta go refigure a few things...


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 26, 2003)

Galbraith said:
			
		

> Anyone have their heart set on a type of character?




My character is a Cancer Mage, think sneaky type with a handful of eceletic skills. Sort or an infilitrator, sort of an Assassin, not a spellcaster. He's by no means a powerhouse, but is most /assuredly/ vile. I'm going to post him in the gallery once I work out the kinks.


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 26, 2003)

I posted Roach, the Beggar King to the Rogue's Galllery. Don't worry, I will have a full background, description, and whatnot posted shortly. I'm just exhausted after running events at our local gaming convention all day. 

As far as auxillary items go I've a few wishes. I'd like a way to get through locked doors short of picking the key off the person carrying it. Maybe a feather fall item, because the image of him leaping off somewhere high and falling with all his rags fluttering in the wind appeals to me. Something to help me see in the dark better would be ok. Something that would help me get along with the Undead or Vermin would be fitting based on the class description. A healing item would be nice, not for myself or the party, but because I envision this gent as the King of the Beggars, and he takes care of his own when needs be.

It will probably be a bit easier to select the items I might have picked up if you wait until you see the rest of the writeup before making such decisions. Really, I'm not that concerned what I end up with. I think he'll be fun to play regardless.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2003)

Galbraith - While there are a lot of elemental-type things in Low'verok, not everything is an elemental.  Don't worry about damage reduction overly much.  

Oh, and by the way, despite the name, I'm a woman.

Corinthi... your character is disgusting...  (And I mean that in a good way.  )


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 26, 2003)

Token update on my character.  Still planning on going with the weretiger.  Slightly more of a stealthy stalker type than a straight up fighter.  My BAB is, after all, only +6/+1...yeah, same as a 12th level wizard.  *sigh*  The reduced hit dice and cleric BAB for the weretiger hurt there.  I'm probably going weretiger 9/rogue 2/fighter 1.  

First version posted later today most likely.


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 26, 2003)

Just for reference, I am a fighter type, 1 Ranger/4 Fighter/6 Soul Eater Earth Genisi


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 26, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> My BAB is, after all, only +6/+1...yeah, same as a 12th level wizard.  *sigh*  The reduced hit dice and cleric BAB for the weretiger hurt there.



Ugh!  That is an ugly BAB...  How many natural attacks do you get though?  (Note: I don't have that dragon with me today as I'm at work)  Oh yeah their are so cool feats in master of the wild you should look at (if you’re doing the natural attack route.



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> I'm probably going weretiger 9/rogue 2/fighter 1.



I take it the weretigher doesn't have an ECL adjustment?  (Note again: I don't have that dragon with me today as I'm at work)



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> First version posted later today most likely.



Same here.   All in all I'm excited with my character as my only complate is my lack of skill point.  Atleast no one, minus Ray obviously, would be able to guess class and race in a 1000 years.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 26, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Oh, and by the way, despite the name, I'm a woman.



I was wondering if you where going to correct people I had about asked you too...  Though for the record I knew even before the first email.  (Writing style)



			
				Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Corinthi... your character is disgusting...



Isn't that the idea? 

Ray, in that arms and armor guide you have is their anything my character might find interesting?  I noticed that the "roach motel" had a few intresting items from it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2003)

Roach Motel?  I'm confused...  

Hmm... there's some things in Song and Silence that might work, as well as some things in Arms and Armor.  Traps and Treachery too.  Ooo, I just found a weapon quality that would work really well for your character Bro, it's worth a +2.  The Corruption quality from Arms and Armor.  Check that out!  Alterable (minor) might work too.  

Corinthi, if you have Arms and Armor check out the Pestilance weapon quality, I think that might fit your character.

Wrahn, if you have Arms and Armor, check out the Soul Burner weapon quality.

'Course no one _has_ to take anything out of there, I just was flipping through and they looked like they fit and stuff...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2003)

Ok Rybaer, here's the information on the weretiger communities, as promised.

The majority of lycanthropes are the cursed individual of legend, the ravening beasts that are cursed to transform with the moon and who kill and slaughter without conscience.  

Those who are born lycanthropes rather than acquiring the curse through the bite of another can have a much different outlook on life.  Werewolves often have the worst bloodlust, but some can become the leaders of small, isolated communities.  However, they do not deal well withs strangers and defend their territory fiercely.  Most often they are found in the northern part of Low'verok, near Ice Lake or near the fringes of the Farlight Forest.  

Wererats are usually found in large cities, living as thieves, beggars, or assassins.  Most are very opportunistic, taking what they can get wherever they can get it, feeling they deserve it.  Many large towns have one or more wererats.  The largest towns, particularly the port towns, support whole wererat communities.

Weresharks and werecrocodiles are typically found only on the coast, particularly in Benshay (along the coast of the Unwanted Desert) or Gajin.  There are also many weresharks in Scuttlecove.  Both of these types tend to be greedy and rarely sated with what they can get.  

Werebats are rarely seen on the surface, as they are usually only of types of creatures that live underground.  The few that live on the surface are extremely isolated.

Wereboars have some of the worst tempers of all the lycanthropes, and it is best to tread carefully around them.  Some serve nobles as forest wardens, but others lead crusades against them.  Once riled, they show no quarter.  Most wereboars live in the forests around the Firespine Mountains and along the Deepwater river.

Werebears are usually the most benevolent of all natural lycanthropes, living in small communities together, taking care of the forest they live in, and guiding lost foresters back to their villages.  They tend to share the same ranges as the wereboars, though some are also found near the Tonver river and Black Pine forest.

Weretigers are usually found in the warmer lands of southern Low'verok as well as Greenfire lake and the plains south of there.  They usually form small but rich communities, inviting traders to come so they might aquire the finest goods.  Most weretigers consider themselves nobles among other sorts of people, particularly other lycanthropes.  They tend to have a regal bearing and air.  Given proper deference, they can make good leaders, but crossed they make terrible enemies, often playing with their prey for weeks or months before moving in for the kill.  

The two major weretiger communities are near Port Lyalee (Jazarra, a particularly rich community connected with the port city) and near Firehaven on Greenfire Lake (Kizzadarr, which has a great many sorcerers).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 26, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Roach Motel?  I'm confused...



looks something like this...  Their old TV, like from 10-15 years ago use to have a slogan like "Roaches check in but they don't check out..."  Basically it was a sorry excuse for a joke. 

I feel old now...   

Ray, I don't have that guide, if you feel bored email it to me, or post it here.  If not just add it to my wish list, I figure my wish list will be too big anyhow but it will give you more choices.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 26, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ugh!  That is an ugly BAB...  How many natural attacks do you get though?  (Note: I don't have that dragon with me today as I'm at work)  Oh yeah their are so cool feats in master of the wild you should look at (if you’re doing the natural attack route.




The weretiger is a 9 level progression, but only goes up 6 hit dice.  The upside is the natural attacks, though.  I've got claw/claw/bite in hybrid and in tiger form I can pounce and then claw/claw/bite/rake/rake.  Works out okay, though a straight up fighter would probably have a much better net attack bonus on the first attack or two.  Anything I can grab on to that has a low to mid AC will be ripped to ribbons.

Ray - I like the idea of a symbiont creature in place of a magic item.  Something demonic would probably fit the character well...and help explain my "vile" natural attack.  If you have any ideas on how to run with that, let me know.  Could be something that was introduced against my will and that has corrupted my character to the side of evil.  I may or may not be even aware of it...or it could be intelligent and partly dominating over me...perhaps revealing itself as it becomes more comfortable with my loss of self control.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 26, 2003)

Oh, cool.  Thanks for the post on werecreatures.  The stuff on weretigers is definitely fitting in with the backstory I'm developing.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 26, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> The weretiger is a 9 level progression, but only goes up 6 hit dice.  The upside is the natural attacks, though.  I've got claw/claw/bite in hybrid and in tiger form I can pounce and then claw/claw/bite/rake/rake.  Works out okay, though a straight up fighter would probably have a much better net attack bonus on the first attack or two.  Anything I can grab on to that has a low to mid AC will be ripped to ribbons.



Sounds pretty nasty     That does sound allot like an ECL +3 maybe you can ask (Read: beg) Ray nicely and she'll let you have her ECL hit point rule.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 26, 2003)

Hi, just wanted to let you know that I'm still here----Also, I've been thinking of working it out to where my pc would be a vermin lord----however, my biggest hurdle to creating this char is choosing a race (wish I could get my meaty paws on the latest Dragon that has all those '1/2 templates)---I'll post a list of what I'd like it to possibly be so you, RS can tell me yay or nay on the choices---


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 26, 2003)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> however, my biggest hurdle to creating this char is choosing a race (wish I could get my meaty paws on the latest Dragon that has all those '1/2 templates)---I'll post a list of what I'd like it to possibly be so you, RS can tell me yay or nay on the choices---



I don't have the stats in front of me for most of those templates but the doppelganger strikes me as being something you might enjoy doing a vermin lord with then again maybe I've seen mimic one to many times...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2003)

The new half-races include the half-doppelganer, the half-janni (genie), half-minotuar, half-nymph, half-ogre, half-rakashasa, and half-satry.  

Other new races in that issue of dragon include the ghost elves, fetch (half-ghost), gheden (half-zombie or skeleton), Ghul (half-ghoul or ghast), katane (half-vampire), and deathtouched (less extreme version of half-undead).  

Not to mention, of course, the lycanthrope racial classes of were-boar, bear, wolf, rat, and tiger.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 26, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> gheden (half-zombie or skeleton), Ghul (half-ghoul or ghast), katane (half-vampire), and deathtouched (less extreme version of half-undead).



Any of those would bring up an interesting question...  Can they in all honesty qualify for the lichlove vile feat?  *LOL*


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 26, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> The new half-races include the half-doppelganer, the half-janni (genie), half-minotuar, half-nymph, half-ogre, half-rakashasa, and half-satry.....,la snipa....




Would anyone be willing to send me info on the half-ogre & half minotaur please   

if so, my email addy is NarlethDrider@aol.com


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 26, 2003)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Would anyone be willing to send me info on the half-ogre & half minotaur please



I will when I get home.  That is if no one beats me to it.  (I’ll be off in another 5 and half-hours)  

I’m curious, how are you going to turn a half-ogre or half-minotaur into a vermin lord?  

Oh the wererat would also work while I'm thinking about it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2003)

Ok Bro, I already sent off the info to Narleth.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 26, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Ok Bro, I already sent off the info to Narleth.



thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 27, 2003)

Okay, rough version of character is up.  I have a good general background and personality worked up, but it'll be a while to get that posted.  I tried to split out what can only be done in hybrid or tiger form by color...hope that's not too confusing.  The numbers for a few things got a bit crazy, but I think they're all right.  Let me know if you want an explanation on anything.

The two primary magic items I took/made up are intended to be usable in all three forms.  If you feel I should pay a bit of a premium for that, it's no problem...I still have a few thousand in gold left to spend.

As for my wishlist, I'm open to ideas really.  I like the idea of having a demonic pseudo-possessor or symbiont.  I've toyed with the idea of having once been a good guy...and a form of possession would make for a good tragic tale.  I'll leave it in your capable and imaginitive hands, Ray, and work with what you give me.  

There are a couple weaknesses that I wouldn't mind shoring up a little.  First, my AC is still a bit weak for high-level melee combat...especially given my sacrifice of 3 hit dice.  (I'm not entirely sure how you handle that...I saw mention of ELC characters at the beginning of the thread.)  Second, I have no ranged combat capacity whatsoever...though I kinda like that.  Third, I will have some problems against anything with DR, unless it's really low.  Uh, fourth I guess would be Will saves...but that's starting to get pretty far down the list.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 27, 2003)

Rybear, looks good to me. the thing I'm curious to know is what do you think your AC should be...  That's sort of wear mine is at right now.

Oh maybe an amulet of natural armor would be a good choice for you.


----------



## Galbraith (Oct 27, 2003)

I'm going to go Fighter/Deepwood sniper.  Character soon.

Sorry, Ray.  I'm sure I would have noticed the difference if we had been face-to-face.    

hrm... maybe not... I'm kinda dense sometimes...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 27, 2003)

I have idea for the symbiont route... probably going to be combining several magic items into one, and making it have its own personality, like an intelligent magical item.  Best analogy would be Venom from the Spider-Man comics.  Rybaer, since your magic tattoos really can't be destroyed without killing you (barring _dispelling_), how's about we do a 1.4 or something times the cost?  Or 1.25 or something.  I'll try to have your "rider" up later tonight along with Corinthi's items.

I'm glad that everyone has names for their magic items, keep it up!  A brief 1-2 sentence history of how you aquired them would be cool too (and worth some XP).


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 27, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> I have idea for the symbiont route... probably going to be combining several magic items into one, and making it have its own personality, like an intelligent magical item.  Best analogy would be Venom from the Spider-Man comics.  Rybaer, since your magic tattoos really can't be destroyed without killing you (barring _dispelling_), how's about we do a 1.4 or something times the cost?  Or 1.25 or something.  I'll try to have your "rider" up later tonight along with Corinthi's items.
> 
> I'm glad that everyone has names for their magic items, keep it up!  A brief 1-2 sentence history of how you aquired them would be cool too (and worth some XP).





Sounds good - I'll get the price tweaked right up.  How 'bout we split the difference and call it 21,000?  Should be able to mix in the items with the background pretty easily.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 27, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Rybear, looks good to me. the thing I'm curious to know is what do you think your AC should be...  That's sort of wear mine is at right now.




Well, I'm not certain what a "good" AC should be.  I guess if I were to meet a copy of myself in melee, I'd hit on rolls of 4-6 or better.  For a heavy melee type at this level...you know, modest magic armor, shield, plus other...maybe 25-28 range?  I'm fully prepared to accept a lower AC, however, given my nature as a stealthy stalker type.  Just gotta get the drop on the do-gooders.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 27, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> maybe 25-28 range?



Just remember not that many people have a plus 11 to their BAB via strength. For the rest of it I'm going to be closer to your than that...  I seem to trade of power for the RP aspect at every turn.  I should have my rough draft posted in a few minutes.  I need to make sure to skills work out...  (Again dropped power for the RP aspect.  )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 27, 2003)

Ray, oh I was wondering where you stand upon adding new abilities to magical items (DMG 3.0 pg. 246)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 27, 2003)

Rybaer - I'm cool with the 21,000gp item cost.  

Bro - I'm cool with adding abilities according to those guidelines.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 27, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I should have my rough draft posted in a few minutes.



skills are worked out, but the rest of that statement is a lie...  Hopefully tonight or a darn near complete character tomorrow.  I feel like too much of my character is lost without the background.

Ray, cool.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 27, 2003)

Items for Roach (histories for items will come when I have your character background):

*Mechanical Burglar (Type IV) (Song and Silence), 4,000gp.*  This unmagical yet amazingly useful device was purloined from an unwary gnome merchant.

*Cat's Fall - as ring of feather falling, 2,200gp.* 

*Roach's Roach - as Vasharan Offal Bag (BoVD), 3,000gp.*

*Green Embrace - as Slime Pot (BoVD), 11,200gp.*

*Claws of Moonsight - as goggles of night, 8,000gp.*  Made from the talons of an owl, these minature claws must be pierced into the skin near the eyes to function.

*Bone Warder - as skull plaque (Magic of Faerun), 9,200gp.*

*Possum Pouch (Song and Silence), 1,800gp.*

*One application of shadow essence, 250gp.*

*One pouch of sassone leaf residue, 300gp.*

*3 doses Huge spider venom, 6 doses Large spider venom, 4,050gp.*

Items for Torr (background can be changed if it doesn't fit):

Several years ago, Torr was in the city of Firehaven on business, he stopped in a fine House to have some company for the night.  His companion for the evening was almost supernaturally lovely, with a brilliant fire in her eyes.  He spent the night with this woman, who called herself Synflower.  She was quite skilled, and after the entertainment for the evening, Torr could do little other than sleep.  But in the morning, Synflower lay quite dead beside him, strangled to death, her beauty dimmed, her face nearly unrecognizeable.  Initially frightened as to what had happened, Torr fled before she could be discovered.

It was in dreams that he began to understand what happened.  An indiseous voice began to speak in his mind, whispering of power, of pleasure, of all things that could be his if he gave in to his desires.  The voice was seductive, the powers it offered were real, and for each time Torr gave into an urge to simply do as he willed, rather than what was right, more rewards were his.  

Finally, the force within him showed what had happened the night with Synflower.  It had been inside the courtesan, but had seen that Torr was more powerful and could bring the force to greater heights.  As he had lay with her, it had entered him, and as it did so, had him destroy the shell that was all that was left of Synflower.  The force called itself Stormrider, as it rides the storm of powerful emotions of hate, pleasure, lust, and desire.  

*Stormrider - emotional symbiant, as amulet of natural armor +3 (18,000), gloves of lightning (Magic of Faerun) 8,000gp, claws gain a +2 enhancement bonus 8,000gp, as cloak of Charisma 8,000gp, allows Torr to cast charm monster 1/day as a sorcerer of his character level (the rest of the gold, also covering equivalency expenses, 10,000gp).*  Stormrider's effects can be temporarily _dispelled_, but will always return eventually.  

More later, tired now.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 27, 2003)

Mmmmm...I like.  The backstory fits just fine with what I'd been working on.  I should get most of the rest of the character up tomorrow.


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 27, 2003)

Background and whatnot up. Probably needs some polishing, but it'll do for a bit.

On the Ring of Feather Fall. I've got two rings already. Would an earring work, or a sash/belt? If not I could replace one of the rings. Or maybe switch out the Ring of Climbing for Chameleon Power when I need to climb something tough. 

And let me know if there's something you'd like addressed in the background that I missed. I left names and locations out so you could easily inject them into the plot if need be. Roach doesn't talk about his past, so it shouldn't come up on my end.

The Paladin's reaction to his assault is also something you could decide. I'm thinking he either leaves town or redoubles his efforts. A Paladin would be a good nemesis. Immune to Disease, can Cure Disease in others. Probably couldn't kill appropriately leveled Paladin in a straight up fight, even with a surprise round.

All just ideas for you to plumb as you see fit. Looking forward to playing.

Jesse


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 27, 2003)

Corinthi - Yeah, lets go with the belt for the feather fall ring.

As for background, all I really need is what job(s) you done for the Black Butterfly before.


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 27, 2003)

Rybaer,

Just looking over what you can do, I have bad news, Your AC in tiger/hybrid form you get +5 Natural Armor which does not stack with the +3 Natural Armor from the Symbiot.  Sorry.  If it is any consolation, I am not sure I am going to have much higher AC.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 27, 2003)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Rybaer,
> 
> Just looking over what you can do, I have bad news, Your AC in tiger/hybrid form you get +5 Natural Armor which does not stack with the +3 Natural Armor from the Symbiot.  Sorry.  If it is any consolation, I am not sure I am going to have much higher AC.





Yeah, I wondered if that might be the case.  Perhaps Ray would consider changing the bonus AC to a compatible/stackable type?


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 27, 2003)

Another question for Ray.

From the character creation guidelines, you wrote:



			
				Ray Silver said:
			
		

> I will be allowing ECL races, up to a +4, which also includes templates like the half-fiend. However, do note that The Black Butterfly appreciates and mainly hires those that are at least able to blend in somewhat, or have magical means to do so. He generally doesn't hire those that have psychopathic urges, as that's generally bad for business. I'm also allowing genasi, including several that don't appear in the FRCS. See after the world information for stuff on those, all are +1 ECL. All ECL races (aside from those that come with built-in Hit Dice), get d8 for hit points for each level of their ECL. Just the hit points, nothing else.




Now, I haven't really dealt with the ECL's and such before, so I want to run this by you and see if I'm doing it correctly.  The weretiger is a 9 level progression for a 6HD creature.  That makes it a 9 ECL creature with a +3 level adjustment, correct?  From the above, it sounds like you would allow me to have an extra 3d8 worth of HP's, but not actual hit dice or their respective benefits.  And, if I am reading that correctly, does Con bonus still apply?

I guess the other way of reading it is that I've taken a "race" that includes hit dice in the progression and therefore don't qualify for the extra HP's.  It's by no means a gamebreaker either way, I'm just trying to get the gritty done on the character.

Thanks!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 27, 2003)

Rybaer, you do get the extra 3d8 hit points, because I consider that fair.  You do you get your Con bonus.

As for the AC...  Well let's make it a deflection bonus instead of a natural armor bonus.


----------



## linnorm (Oct 27, 2003)

I should be able to have my char posted to the rouges gallery sometime tonight (after work).  I've got him statted out, I just need to fill out the character sheet to post.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 27, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Rybaer, you do get the extra 3d8 hit points, because I consider that fair.  You do you get your Con bonus.
> 
> As for the AC...  Well let's make it a deflection bonus instead of a natural armor bonus.





Gotcha.  Thanks.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 27, 2003)

Rybaer, you can have HD from a creature and still have an ECL.  A bugbear is like that 3d8, ECL +1.    

I do agree with Ray's ruling and it's what I would have done. 


Update, my character is mostly done, but I'm stuck at my hellhole of a job, I'll work on it tonight and should have it done before I go to bed tonight!  (Off tomorrow)


----------



## Galbraith (Oct 28, 2003)

Character is up.  I tried to make him disgusting, hope I succeeded.  I don't really have a big preference for magical items from you, Ray.  If you want just give me whatever comes to mind.  I kind of like the randomness that gives my character.  If you _want _ me to give you a list of trinkets just so you have an easy list to pick from let me know and I'll throw something together.

Yeah, I took the Lich Loved feat.  If you don't like it, don't watch.


----------



## linnorm (Oct 28, 2003)

My char is up now.  He's not particularly disgusting, it doesn't really fit with my concept of him.  I'm thinking about adding a sadism fetish, any other ideas to add some "vileness" to him?


----------



## Galbraith (Oct 28, 2003)

I just made some minor tweeks to the character sheet for "Able".  A friend pointed out that I had missed the Evil Brand feat so that I could take Lich Loved; I dropped Iron Will and took Evil Brand.  Also I realized that I had not put a gp value next to my magic items.  When I did and added them up I was about 8000 gp short from Ray's 44,000 mark.  I added a few minor things.  (Dang, I might go back and add a few +1 Silver Arrows just so that I can nail Rybaer's were-kitty if I need to   ) Would you like me to include specific descriptions of my Evil Brand and Willing Deformity?  

Ooooh... 4 of 10 feats are vile.  I like that...


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 28, 2003)

We are a 3.0 game, any magic weapon will penetrate x/Silver damage reduction.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 28, 2003)

Galbraith said:
			
		

> I added a few minor things.  (Dang, I might go back and add a few +1 Silver Arrows just so that I can nail Rybaer's were-kitty if I need to   )



Actually the bow is a much better way to enchant an arrow...  You save an incredible amount of money and the starting cost is the same.  I would a) if you ready have a magical bow, save the money b) if you don't have a magical bow, buy one. 

My character is up, though it's not quite finished, a few magic items need to be bought, others need to be named, and some math needs to be done and the money is not correct.  Besides all that she's about done. 

If someone can come up with a better surname I would be happy to hear him or her...

Ray, seems I need to fix my format, for some reason I missed that line on your post, I'll do that sometime today, okay? 

Direct link: here


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 28, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Actually the bow is a much better way to enchant an arrow...  You save an incredible amount of money and the starting cost is the same.  I would a) if you ready have a magical bow, save the money b) if you don't have a magical bow, buy one.




Actually, Galbraith may be wise to pick up enchanted arrows.  For purposes of penetrating damage reduction, only the ammunition counts.  A magical bow with normal arrows won't penetrate squat.  I guess that's the trade-off for otherwise being able to stack their enhancement bonuses.

Of course, if Galbraith's archer tries to shoot me, I'll turn him into kitty litter.


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 28, 2003)

Aekir is up, nearly complete.  I need to post my wish list and mundane equipment and my class abilities (though their effects are already added in).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 28, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Actually, Galbraith may be wise to pick up enchanted arrows.  For purposes of penetrating damage reduction, only the ammunition counts.



Where are you reading that?  I just scanned the damage reduction rules in the 3.0 DMG...

Never mind I found it on page 183 in the DMG.  I guess he'll need to be nice to the big kitty.


----------



## Galbraith (Oct 29, 2003)

Watch out, Rybaer.  I just put a +3 Arrow of Catnip on my character sheet.  One hit and you play with yourself for 5d8+8 rounds.  Now, if you'll excuse me, I'll go find my friend the mortician.  He has a new body...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 29, 2003)

Ray, do we get the extra hit point on even or odd levels?  My HPs are 109.5 tight now.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 29, 2003)

When in doubt, round down.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 29, 2003)

Will do, BTW I took 7.5 and multiplied it by 9 (class level) and added my CON.  So next level I will added 10 HP and I’m back at 75%.  Sound good?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 29, 2003)

*Smiles and nods*

Just as note, we have a freaky bunch of characters so far...  

Really freaky.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 29, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> *Smiles and nods*
> 
> Just as note, we have a freaky bunch of characters so far...
> 
> Really freaky.





...and not a true spellcaster to be seen...

I'm not sure how I feel about that.

But yeah, this is a scary and disturbing bunch.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 29, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> ...and not a true spellcaster to be seen...




Ugh...  Hope everyone has good saving throws.





			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> But yeah, this is a scary and disturbing bunch.



Indeed:  D   I'm kind of surprised I got no comments on my half-nymph and her “religiousphilia”...  Oh well. 

Just a quick update, my want list has been submitted for consideration.


----------



## linnorm (Oct 30, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> ...and not a true spellcaster to be seen...
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about that.
> 
> But yeah, this is a scary and disturbing bunch.





Hmm, maybe I should change that.  The assassin/spy/rouge thing has already been done in this group anyway.  Any suggestions on classes?


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 30, 2003)

Bahh, you don't need spellcasters if they never see you coming.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 30, 2003)

Well, my idea of a backup character was a Telepath (that is, if Ray Silver allowed the Psi HB).  6th level power of choice would be Mind Switch, and body swapping would be the character's forte within the black butterfly.  Secondary 6th level power might be Mass Suggestion, to get out of tight corners, Mind Tailor, Memory Wipe to get rid of witnesses or add witnesses, and Fatal Attraction as the perfect assassination power.  Let's not forget Fate Linking yourself to little children or similar when up against do-gooders.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 30, 2003)

Sollir, in making your back-up character, I am taking full advantage of the variant rules presented in _If Thoughts Could Kill_ and _Mindscapes_ (Malhavoc Press), as well as material in The Mind's Eye on the WotC website.  If you don't have the first two books... shame on you!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 30, 2003)

Ok, I e-mailed Brother Shatterstone his wish list items, so he already has his.

So, here are the items for Ralam.  linnorm, you didn't give me a wish list, so I went by ear.  I can re-roll the cosmic dice if there's nothing in this list that you want.  Oh, and could you change the fact that Ralam's a *Rouge 5* to a *Rogue 5*?  Thanks.

*Ralam's Items*

*Upgrade your ring of protection to +3* (16,000gp). 

*Never Eyes* - _ring of invisibility_, 20,000gp.

*Necklace of the Cat* - (From Materia Magica)  This choaker is made from soft leather and is bound with a cat's eye agate in the center.  The owner of this necklace gains a +2 enhancement bonus to Dexterity, and gains a +5 bonus to Move Silently, Hide, and Balance checks.  He also gains the Lightning Reflexes feat.  The magic of the necklace is irrevocably lost if the wearer ever deliberately injures a feline that is not attempting to cause him harm.  7,500gp

*Potion of Sneaking* - 150gp

*2 Potions of spider climb* - 100gp.

115gp, 40sp, 8cp left over.

*Able's Items* 
I didn't have a wish list for Able either, so I'm going by guess and by golly.  You can ask for a cosmic re-roll if there's nothing on here that you want.

*Add seeking quality to Father's Love*, 14,000gp (Magic of Faerun, essentially negates concealment).

*Spider Fang*, 11,782gp (From Magic of Faerun).

*Cold Embrace*, as _ring of elemental (cold) resistance, minor_, 16,000gp.

*Father's Shield*, as _stone of alarm_, 1,000gp.

*Eyes of the Eagle*, 1,000gp.

218gp left over.

*Aekir's Items*
I also didn't get a wish list for Aekir, so you may have a cosmic re-roll if you don't like anything.

*Life Song* - +1 _soul burner (4 soul limit)_ dagger.  This dagger's gleaming surface occasionally seems to reflect tortured faces.  18,302gp.

*Corroder's Touch* - _vile weapon ring, works for hands_, 20,000gp.

*slippers of spider climbing* - 2,000gp

*dust of disappearance* - 3,500gp

198gp left over


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 30, 2003)

I did indeed get it.


----------



## Galbraith (Oct 30, 2003)

New items: Got 'em, Love 'em, Gonna Kill with 'em.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 30, 2003)

Galbraith said:
			
		

> New items: Got 'em, Love 'em, Gonna Kill with 'em.



  Sweeeeeet.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 30, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Sweeeeeet.



*LOL* email your way 5 minutes.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 30, 2003)

oh yeah if we have enough for a group fund we might want to start one with the goal in mind of having enough for a staff of cure light wound.

linnorm, I don’t know what you should play.  Basically play what ever you feel like and not what you think the group needs...    I thank we can all agree that we would rather have a party with a hole, then a party with no hole, and have one of the players fail to post cause they does not like their charatcer… (Not saying you would or will.  )  Well it does need to be evil.


----------



## linnorm (Oct 30, 2003)

Ray:  Wishlist items added.  The list you came up with is pretty close to what I would have put down anyway.

Bro:  I'm not unhappy with the character, just pointing out the abundance of similar characters.  I'm used to playing with a more balanced group (character-wise anyway   ).  My only _problem_ per se, is that I can't seem to make him truely vile while still staying true to my original concept.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 30, 2003)

What?  A devil-worshipping assassin isn't vile enough for you?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 30, 2003)

linnorm said:
			
		

> Bro:  I'm not unhappy with the character, just pointing out the abundance of similar characters.



I see that and at the same time I see that we are not.  I might be a warrior but your warrior and mine differ greatly and so does Rybear. 



			
				linnorm said:
			
		

> I'm used to playing with a more balanced group (character-wise anyway   ).



I really see a balanced group...  Then again I play completely online and most people play what they really want to without giving much thought to what would balance the group. 



			
				linnorm said:
			
		

> My only _problem_ per se, is that I can't seem to make him truely vile while still staying true to my original concept.



Seems vile enough for me...  Then again I would be curious if you think my character is vile?

If Ray doesn't mind the off topic question: Where in MO are you?  I'm from Kansas City, MO originally.


----------



## linnorm (Oct 30, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> What?  A devil-worshipping assassin isn't vile enough for you?




Na, that's just really evil.  Vile requires a certain je ne sais quoi.    

Bro:  It's hard to say for sure, (see above) but I do think she could very easily be vile if you play her that way.  *shrug*  Whether everyone else's characters are vile or "merely" really evil ( or just "plain" evil) doesn't concern me too much.  I just wanted a vile character for the campaign.  If noone is bothered by the lack of spellcasters or "vileness" then I won't worry about it any more.

OT: I just moved to Grandview from Belton.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 30, 2003)

linnorm said:
			
		

> Na, that's just really evil.  Vile requires a certain je ne sais quoi.



No hablo Español? nein sprechen deutsch?   



			
				linnorm said:
			
		

> Bro:  It's hard to say for sure, (see above) but I do think she could very easily be vile if you play her that way.  *shrug*



cool, I'll try. 



			
				linnorm said:
			
		

> OT: I just moved to Grandview from Belton.



Cool, I grew up in the shadows of Worlds of Fun.


----------



## linnorm (Oct 30, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No hablo Español? nein sprechen deutsch?



French actually, (it's most of the french I know)  it translates into "I don't know what."  It's like defining what "cool" is.  You know it when you see it, but you can't really put a description to it.  To me, vileness is not just really, really evil, but really, really evil with a certain extra "something".  I can't really define it (hence my use of the phrase), but I'll know it when I see it.

Thus concludes today's lecture on abstract thought and the french language.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 30, 2003)

linnorm, I don't think your update took because your new items aren't on your character sheet yet.

Corinthi, how do you like yours?  

Bro - just sent you an e-mail back.


----------



## linnorm (Oct 30, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> linnorm, I don't think your update took because your new items aren't on your character sheet yet..




Try it now, I'm getting the corrected list this time.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 31, 2003)

Yep, I have them both   Which specific variant rules do you happen to use from them, by chance?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 31, 2003)

Sollir, I'll use the secondary disciplines and varient powers discovered (ITCK pg. 35), scaling powers (ITCK pg. 34), the Mindscapes mental combat, all revised psionic PrCs (as can be found within this list:  http://www.montecook.com/arch_lineos104.html), and a partridge in a pear tree.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 31, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Bro - just sent you an e-mail back.



Indeed, now the question remains rather or not you got two of my emails.     I think your sever got hungry again.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 31, 2003)

Nope it didn't get hungry... you just sent me some 700 e-mails and I didn't get a chance to reply to them all.    I just sent you another, I hope that has everything else in it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 31, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Nope it didn't get hungry... you just sent me some 700 e-mails and I didn't get a chance to reply to them all.    I just sent you another, I hope that has everything else in it.



Yup it did,  and I'm shocked I haven't triggered the automatic spam feature on the server.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 31, 2003)

Background is finally posted, as are the last minor bits of gear.  I think it's pretty much final now.

Out of curiosity, what city are we starting in?  Or, rather, where is the Black Butterfly based?  For some reason I was thinking the capitol city, but I can't find any reference that made me think such.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 31, 2003)

The Black Butterfly is based everywhere and nowhere... but The Shadow knows!  

Actually, no one knows where the Black Butterfly's home base is, but probably one of the major bases is in Scuttlecove.  However, the game will be starting in Andeluvay, the capital.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 31, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> The Black Butterfly is based everywhere and nowhere... but The Shadow knows!
> 
> Actually, no one knows where the Black Butterfly's home base is, but probably one of the major bases is in Scuttlecove.  However, the game will be starting in Andeluvay, the capital.





Ah, so this Black Butterfly has very widespread operations...not just in one metropolitan area.  Interesting.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Oct 31, 2003)

You know, with a name like *Black Butterfly*, he/she aught to really appreciate a _vermin lord_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 31, 2003)

Rybaer - Yes the Black Butterfly's organization is wide-spread, though it is not all-pervasive.  Not every assassin is in the Butterfly's employ.  However, by maintaining employees in many parts of the country, the Butterfly can accept a wide range of jobs and earn a wide range of profit.  Or at least that's how it seems to someone as relatively high-placed as you.

Narleth - Possible, possible, where's this alleged character of yours?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 31, 2003)

Wrahn, I have to say I'm pleased and impressed you chose to piggyback you charcter's background off of Halivar's character in my Exalted Deeds game.  You seem to have discerned my ultimate intent for both games...  

And it looks like we have a well-thought out group of villains all around here.  I'm digging everyone's background and description.  It looks like everyone put some serious thought into your characters.  Cthulhu is pleased.  

We will commence the ritu- er... game hopefully sometime this weekend, pending Narleth getting his character up.


----------



## Galbraith (Oct 31, 2003)

If I were a mage with a crystal ball I might be able to figure out if she is going to have Exalted Deeds vs. Vile Darkness character battle.

That would be interesting...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 31, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> The Black Butterfly is based everywhere and nowhere... but The Shadow knows!



What does Alec Baldwin got to do with this...? 


			
				Ray Silver said:
			
		

> However, the game will be starting in Andeluvay, the capital.



I'm assuming Loviana is a new arrival for this city? 


			
				Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Wrahn, I have to say I'm pleased and impressed you chose to piggyback you charcter's background off of Halivar's character in my Exalted Deeds game.  You seem to have discerned my ultimate intent for both games...



Does that mean don't read their forums?  (I've read a little of their off topc form.  )


			
				Ray Silver said:
			
		

> We will commence the ritu- er... game hopefully sometime this weekend, pending Narleth getting his character up.



What?  I'm not the group slacker...?  I thought for sure that I called it! 


			
				Galbraith said:
			
		

> If I were a mage with a crystal ball I might be able to figure out if she is going to have Exalted Deeds vs. Vile Darkness character battle.



Hmmmmm, Exalted paladins....  

yummy!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 31, 2003)

I don't mind if you read the Exalted OOC thread, just keep your OOC knowledge OOC, if you catch my drift.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 31, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> I don't mind if you read the Exalted OOC thread, just keep your OOC knowledge OOC, if you catch my drift.



Always, it was also nearly a week ago when I first got my exalted deeds book...  I had thought about asking to be an alternate but assumed you would be mad if you got twice as much email as now.  

Anyhow I wasn’t reading to with any desire to remember so I don’t even remember who was in the group yet alone what they where playing…  

Anyhow my character should be finished fully tonight.  (Uncle Sam willing of course)  Oh any chance I could have the “character names” form my wish list again…?  I’m at work and forgot to forward those to me for work tonight.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 31, 2003)

Bro, not a problem.  

*Shadow Hands* - Appearing as a pair of fine black silk gloves, these gloves enjoy a certain popularity amongst rich thieves and assassins (both hands as _gloves of storing_, along with Dex +2).  12,800gp

*Moon's Secret* - A fine tiara of silver set with moonstones, this was owned by a priestess of Sune, who gave it to Loviana as a gift for leading her to her new goddess, Loviatar. (_circlet of persuasion_, 4,500gp)

*Second Skin* - Made from the skin of a woman who closely matches Loviana's, this pouch allows her to conceal small items.  As possum pouch, 1,800gp

*Light of Love* (Earrings of Attraction) An elegant set of silver earrings, delicately wrought into intertwining heart-shapes.  These earrings provides the wearer with a +4 circumstance bonus to all Charisma-based social skill checks, stackable with all other bonuses.  The earring may also be used to attract a member of a similar race to the wearer's side.  The target must make a Will save (DC 18), to resist the effect; otherwise the target finds the wearer irresistible and walks to her side.  This power is effective up to 100 ft.  (From Materia Magica), 4,000gp.

Along with the names of all the items that you bought yourself, of course.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 31, 2003)

Sollir, I've seen very little of your character (looking in RG) and I'm quite scared of it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 31, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Along with the names of all the items that you bought yourself, of course.



Of course and thank you.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 31, 2003)

I'll second Bro for Sollir's freaky character...  Reminds me of that movie _Fallen_.


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 31, 2003)

I have a question about the Soul Burner ability: What does it do?

And yeah, even if we weren't going head to head, it seemed interesting to me that the two groups would be interconnected.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 31, 2003)

Wrahn, do you have Arms and Armor (Bastion Press)?  It's in there.  If not, I'll post it for you.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 31, 2003)

Thanks, I'll take those as compliments   Heh, I live in Springfield, Missouri btw, and funnily enough, John Goodman from Fallen went to SMSU here to learn acting 

Hrm, perhaps under these terms I could name my character Azazel (or similar) and get Thrall to Demon or Disciple of Darkness, hehe...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 31, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> I'll second Bro for Sollir's freaky character...  Reminds me of that movie _Fallen_.



agreed, that in the fact theirs no weakness of the flesh...    



			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Hrm, perhaps under these terms I could name my character Azazel (or similar) and get Thrall to Demon or Disciple of Darkness, hehe...



Sounds good to me...  I’m rather curious is your original body hidden away somewhere or is it gone and you just hop from body to body?  If you’re in a body when that it’s destroyed do you die?

Can you die? 

Ray, I'm curious of one thing...  Will we see direct confrontation with this other party, or are we just rats in a cage and your doing some weird research paper on us?  Also I’m curious will they be NPC (aka your control their actions.) or will their own actions be ran by themselves? (aka PC.)   

If their PCs, will there be a place where we can read the pasted together story? 

If their NPC, I will assume that we will be NPC in their game, in that case I would be curious to know how my character did and how are party did.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 31, 2003)

Hmmm, the evil double post...  I shall blame the evilness that is Sollir character for this...  

Anyhow, as for one who does not like to waste space...  

What does everyone think about me dropping a level of corrupter and adding a level of rogue?  (Dragon 312, pg. 23 I think) will show what I will lose.  One smite good attack per a day (dropping me to 1/day) and that's about it, I will lose some skill points but will actually have more with a level of rogue.  My BAB will stay the same and my saving throws might go up.  I will get a reflex save for no damage.  I've done allot to my own concept to make the RP side better, so it's not like my power gaming here.  

So is that reflex save for no damage instead of half damage worth the lost level of corrupter?  (It does/will slow my progress down for higher level skills.)  Also it doesn’t say it but it does make a certain amount of sense that the unholy warriors can not multiclass just like a paladin.  so I would expect this to be my character’s second level and my only chance for said level.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 1, 2003)

Yeah I did my second level I thought I had more to gain that way. 

Edit in RG will happen soon.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 1, 2003)

Bro, if/when there is some direct confrontation, it will be PC interaction.  I'm not NPCing 6 12th-level characters.  For the first while, there will probably be rumors... and we'll see where it does from there...

*Chuckles evilly*


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 1, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Bro, if/when there is some direct confrontation, it will be PC interaction.  I'm not NPCing 6 12th-level characters.  For the first while, there will probably be rumors... and we'll see where it does from there...
> 
> *Chuckles evilly*





Oh, hey!  That was an eeevil chuckle.  I think that means the DM will favor those of the vile persuasion in such a confrontation.  The foul gods champion the corrupt!


----------



## Galbraith (Nov 1, 2003)

Evil will always win in the end.  Two reasons:

1) Evil has no rules they must obey.  Hey Paladin, go save the helpless woman strapped to the back of the red dragon.  He is a friend of ours and is doing us this favor in exchange for a crunchy paladin snack.

2) In the immoral words of Rick Moranis, "Good is stupid"


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 1, 2003)

Galbraith said:
			
		

> 2) In the immoral words of Rick Moranis, "Good is stupid"





Immortal, even.


----------



## Galbraith (Nov 1, 2003)

Nice catch!  Did I type so fast that it just didn't catch the 't' or is it something Freudian?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 1, 2003)

No, no, no, the exact quote is... *clears throat, assumes Dark Helmet voice*

"So, Lone Star, now you see that evil will always triumph because good is dumb."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 1, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Oh, hey!  That was an eeevil chuckle.  I think that means the DM will favor those of the vile persuasion in such a confrontation.  The foul gods champion the corrupt!



True, but I am curious as the better part of my character is vulnerable if they know what I am about...  Though I'm sure if it is just combat I can hold my own.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 2, 2003)

Posted a very rough description of my character's background so you can get an idea of it-still some things I would like to add though if I get into the game some how (if this happens, I'll make a wishlist after I'm done with the background).  Bael/Synthia is almost always Persistantly Schism'd at all moments of the day.  As a group member, Bael/Synthia can use Psychic Bodyguard, to grant everyone else his/her Will saves, and can Mindlink everyone as well as use her other powers in battle.

Rules-wise, I'm confused with the bonus power points and could use help with that.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 2, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Rules-wise, I'm confused with the bonus power points and could use help with that.




I wish I could help buddy, but Psionics looks like a jumble of Spanish and Latin to me. 

My own update:  magical item history is done just waiting for approval.  My rogue level 2 is done and up for everyone to see.  I'm loving my REF save.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 2, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Posted a very rough description of my character's background so you can get an idea of it-still some things I would like to add



MPS huh?  I did the same thing with an M&M character (no demon though) it can be a load of fun to play.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 3, 2003)

Okay, my item histories have been approved and are up for view...  Character history has been expanded, while the appearance, personality have been purged of errors and/or rewritten.  

Oh and Ray, I'm working on doing your character format as I type this.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 3, 2003)

Ok everybody, are we about ready to go?  Wrahn and Corinthi, do your items meet with your approval?  Everyone ping in and we can get going!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 3, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Ok everybody, are we about ready to go?  Wrahn and Corinthi, do your items meet with your approval?  Everyone ping in and we can get going!



I'm about ready, but consider me ready.


----------



## Galbraith (Nov 3, 2003)

_Able glances around the room while he pushes the hood back on his cloak.  Leaning forward he says,_

"Yesss, My Mistresss..." purring with a obvious longing for something unspoken. "...I am ready.  The question is... are you?"


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 3, 2003)

Consider me pinged in.


----------



## Galbraith (Nov 3, 2003)

I always pictured you more like a "pong".  Maybe a "twang" or a "thwap" but never a "ping".


----------



## Corinthi (Nov 3, 2003)

Sorry for the long idle. Last week was extremely busy, with preparing for the holiday weekend and all.

Items are fine and I'll add a bit to the character about his relationship with the Black Butterfly organization. I see him being used as more of an information retriever and spy than an assassin. The other PCs make better pure killers. Although Roach can kill people via disease for those times when the cause of death shouldn't obviously be murder.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Nov 3, 2003)

Hey, RS, did you get my email?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 3, 2003)

Narleth, I don't think I did.  Would you sent it again please?  My server may have gotten hungry.


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 3, 2003)

[ping]

Items are fine, found out what soul burner does and I hope you realize you have condemned 4 innocent souls to death.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 3, 2003)

Eh, what's four innocent souls between friends? 

 Oh and Wrahn, rats are not technically vermin (they're animals) and thus they do have gods.  Just a point of information.


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 3, 2003)

*sigh*

I thought rats were catagorized as vermin, oh well, I suppose I will have to deal with angry rat gods as they come.


----------



## linnorm (Nov 3, 2003)

I just realized that I have to get my spell abilities and list added, but other than that I think I'm ready.  Any restrictions on number of known spells?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 3, 2003)

How am I suppose to be evil when I'm looking at hamtaro and kitten avatars?  

*LOL*



			
				Corinthi said:
			
		

> The other PCs make better pure killers.



And here I thought I was here for my unique blend of love and suffering...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 3, 2003)

linnorm - you'll know 4 1st level spells, 4 2nd level spells, 4 3rd level spells, 2 4th level spells, and you have an additional 10 spell levels to add more spells to your spellbook.


----------



## linnorm (Nov 3, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> linnorm - you'll know 4 1st level spells, 4 2nd level spells, 4 3rd level spells, 2 4th level spells, and you have an additional 10 spell levels to add more spells to your spellbook.



Cool, I'll try to have them added tonight when I get home.


----------



## linnorm (Nov 4, 2003)

Ray:   I got the spell info added.  If you don't have any issues I need to resolve I'm ready.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 4, 2003)

linnorm, only request I would have on your spell list is for you to list the sources if they're from anything other than the PHB.  

I think we'll start tomorrow.


----------



## Corinthi (Nov 4, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> How am I suppose to be evil when I'm looking at hamtaro and kitten avatars?




*hrmphs*

Hamtaro hater.

However, I definately see your point, thus have changed my avatar to something more fitting. Hamtaro was merely a place holder until I found the perfect Johnny the Homicidal Maniac image.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 4, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> linnorm, only request I would have on your spell list is for you to list the sources if they're from anything other than the DMG.



Hmmm my copy of the DMG doesn't have that many spells...  Now my PHB has plenty of spells.   *runs and hides*



			
				Corinthi said:
			
		

> Hamtaro hater.



Not really, I've been known to dance to the theme song...   *thinking back to the theme song* 

Besides I think their is a certain evilness to that show...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 4, 2003)

Changed that Bro.  Sorry, I was a bit tired when I posted that.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 5, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Changed that Bro.  Sorry, I was a bit tired when I posted that.



No need to be I was just being a pain in the @ss... 

Speaking of being a pain...     Did you get my email yesterday?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 5, 2003)

Bro, got it and responded.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Nov 5, 2003)

I will (hopefully) have my char posted tonight---he's a tiefling (ECL +1) Fightr 7/Grim 4---I do have a couple questions---

_1) does he get a 1d8 HD for the tiefling ECL 1?
2) do we add a +1 to ability score of choice for every *class* level?_

Also, this is the first high level (for me anyway) char I've has to create, so my first posting of his sheet, will, no doubt have a few errors in it


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 5, 2003)

We on track for starting today?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 5, 2003)

Narleth, yes you get the +1d8 hit points.  And you only get a +1 to a single selected ability score every FOUR levels.  

Wrahn - yes we're on track for starting today, probably around 3-4pm Central time.  Narleth's character will come in a bit later, so don't worth Narleth!

In the meantime, if your character doesn't already live/might be in Andeluvay, you'll have arrived/will be arriving as the story starts.  You will each have some reason to be in Andeluvay, so be thinking on that.  It might have been a hint of a job, the order of a superior, or something else.

More later.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 5, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Narleth, yes you get the +1d8 hit points.  And you only get a +1 to a single selected ability score every FOUR levels.



I went with 6 HP causes, which is 75% of 8.  

And I think Narleth is asking a very good question, in rather or not ECL levels counted for ability bonus points (aka the 12th level) and bonus feats. (Also at 12th level)

I already included mine, but the ability is very fixable (odd number on DEX) the feat will be harder but is also fixable and I honestly don't know the answer.



			
				Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Bro, got it and responded.



I see that now, nice reply.


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 5, 2003)

I had actually assumed the opposite, so depending on the ruling, I need to add things to Aekir.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 5, 2003)

Well, you do get max HP at first leve, so I thought that your first ECL would be your initial max HP.

And on a contradictory note, I only consider class levels when determining level-based ability score increases and feats.

Bro, cool.  Hope I didn't weird you out or anything.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 5, 2003)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> I had actually assumed the opposite, so depending on the ruling, I need to add things to Aekir.



And you would be right.   I'll fix Loviana in a secound. 



			
				Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Well, you do get max HP at first leve, so I thought that your first ECL would be your initial max HP.



Hmm that does make sense...  Looks like I need an extra hit point or two.



			
				Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Bro, cool.  Hope I didn't weird you out or anything.



Nope not at all.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 5, 2003)

Ray, sent you another email.... *LOL*


----------



## NarlethDrider (Nov 5, 2003)

hey, could someone who has a book handy post the 'points cost' for abilities so I can do my 32 point buy while I'm _ahem_ at work?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 5, 2003)

9 costs 1 point
10 costs 2
11 costs 3
12 costs 4
13 costs 5
14 costs 6
15 costs 8
16 costs 10
17 costs 13
18 costs 16

Anything below 9 costs nothing, but you get no additional points for taking a lower score.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 5, 2003)

Ok, IC thread is up!

Of Vile Darkness

Sollir - will you e-mail me please?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 6, 2003)

Bro, I put the italics and whatnot notes in the post, and edited in a minor flavor thing about Andeluvay.

I'm cool with your posting style, but could you please break up your paragraph a bit more?  Thanks.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 6, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> I'm cool with your posting style, but could you please break up your paragraph a bit more?  Thanks.



Ouch I'm hurt...      I wasn't real happy with that but couldn't think of a way to break it up more than I had.  I'll run over and edit it a tad bit more.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 6, 2003)

Any better?  Was simple enough after I had stepped away from it for a while...  :ashamed:


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 6, 2003)

Bro, yeah that helps.  Thanks.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 8, 2003)

Ok, I just made my first response in the IC thread.  And I got one thing to say...

*MENTAL SLIME!  SLIME I SAY!  GET IT OFF, GET IT OFF!  AAARGH, THE SLIME IS ALL OVER, MENTAL SLIME OF EVIL AND VILENESS AND DISGUSTINGNESS AND DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!*

Which is why, boys and girls, you don't run a Vile game without running an Exalted game for balance.  I mean, you guys only have to get within the mind of one vile character.  I have to get within all of your heads, plus all the vile characters you guys meet to boot.  

*MENTAL SLIME!!!!!* 

[Not that it's not fun in a perverse little way, I just had to express myself.  ]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2003)

Ray, acutely I have no balance at all...    I have only single good character that gets a post about weekly while my evil characters are almost daily post games.

*feeling the shadows move closer to me...*

help me...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 8, 2003)

How about a couple of nice happy smilies to combat the darkness?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2003)

Ray, oh yeah much better now.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 8, 2003)

Or some super cute happy kaos?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2003)

Just a tad to much...  *LOL*


----------



## Galbraith (Nov 8, 2003)

*Mental Slime*

*Mental Slime... I love that!*

But I don't get it... We were supposed to make vile characters?  I thought we were just creating bio's and pretending WE were D&D characters.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 8, 2003)

*Gibbers in fear*

*Which is not much different than normal, come to think of it.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2003)

Galbraith said:
			
		

> I thought we were just creating bio's and pretending WE were D&D characters.



Pretend?  When did that happen...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyhow back to serious stuff, no really!  I have seen nothing but great posting and though I'm sure I'm out classed in that department I'm loving this game.


----------



## linnorm (Nov 8, 2003)

*Shrug*  I haven't even gotten to the evil stuff yet.  So far Ralam has only been a bit of a jerk, and not even to anyone's face at that.  His evilness quotient is going to skyrocket once he get the information he wants.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2003)

linnorm, well same here but I'm sure everyone have their own evilness planed still...


----------



## Galbraith (Nov 9, 2003)

No, really... these aren't bio characters?  

Um... I knew that.  I, uh.. yeah...


----------



## linnorm (Nov 9, 2003)

Galbraith said:
			
		

> No, really... these aren't bio characters?
> 
> Um... I knew that.  I, uh.. yeah...




Oh good, I'm not the only one who made that mistake...



I mean, no. No they're not.  Unh, unh.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 9, 2003)

linnorm, that deep orchid color is just a tad too dark.  Would you mind terribly going a shade or two lighter next time?  Thanks, you're a peach.


----------



## Galbraith (Nov 9, 2003)

*well...*

I wouldn't _normally_ say anything, but since you _asked_ OOC on the main board, linnorm... Yeah, the dark orchid is too dark in my opinion.  I found the four color post you used in a previous message a little hard to keep up with, too.

Please don't take that the wrong way.  Have fun with posting, but I like Ray's suggestion for how to post.  



> Ok, ladies and gentlemen, we'll be starting now. All OOC information that you need to tell me put at the end of your post in bracket like this:
> 
> [OOC: Diplomacy +10 to try to calm him down]
> 
> ...




I also like Bro's and Rybaer's one color "thought bubble" format, too.

Just my .02


----------



## linnorm (Nov 9, 2003)

Suggestions duly noted.  Ralam is now sporting a snappy MediumTurquoise speech color, sure to be all the rage this year with the assassin crowd.  Look out girls, this color says "I'm dangerous... and sexy too."


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 9, 2003)

Galbraith said:
			
		

> I also like Bro's and Rybaer's one color "thought bubble" format, too.
> 
> Just my .02





I'm trying to keep my color usage solely to distinguishing my symbiont's dialogue.  My character's own thoughts are just using plain italics.  (Dibs on "plum"    )

But yes, that turquoise is definitely easier to read than the previous color.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 10, 2003)

Galbraith said:
			
		

> I also like Bro's and Rybaer's one color "thought bubble" format, too.



I do think each sentient being, aka symbiont, my weapon, and maybe each persona (if publicly known) should have a different color, but the color of their thoughts should be the same.


----------



## Galbraith (Nov 10, 2003)

Well I'm a big idiot... brand new character and I'm already screwing it up.

Why am I sleeping and looking for food when I have a ring of sustinance   

*Beats head on the wall*

Gee, next thing you know I'll try to cast a spell...


----------



## Galbraith (Nov 10, 2003)

THEN I go and misspell "Sustenance" in the last post.  I could have corrected it, I know, but I will continue to point out that I am a dunderhead....

Rybaer knows me in the "real world" so I am sure he has "got my back" on supporting my claim of being an occasional nit wit.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 10, 2003)

Galbraith, people with that ring can and do eat normal food.  Theirs no point in letting people know that you have a Ring of Sustenance with “Hey I never eat, I wonder why?” syndrome.

Well at least in my mind.


----------



## Galbraith (Nov 10, 2003)

Oh, I know that Bro... That is what I was going to do.  But why in the world would somone who _*doesn't have to*_ go *looking* for food after _*oversleeping*_*???*

Nah, no big deal.  I just was re-reading my post and went *"D'oh!  What a nimrod!"* and I felt like sharing.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 10, 2003)

Eh, if you want to edit Galbraith, I don't mind.


----------



## Galbraith (Nov 10, 2003)

Thanks, Ray.  I'll be sure to do that if there is a magical item I need that I don't have.

"I'll use my ____________"  

"You don't have that!!!" Ray insists.

"Sure I do, I edited my character 10 minutes ago..."


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 10, 2003)

Galbraith said:
			
		

> Rybaer knows me in the "real world" so I am sure he has "got my back" on supporting my claim of being an occasional nit wit.





Always got yer back, man.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 10, 2003)

Galbraith, don't worry, then I'll just sure to make use of the 30d6 _DM bolt from heaven_...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 10, 2003)

Galbraith said:
			
		

> Oh, I know that Bro... That is what I was going to do.  But why in the world would somone who _*doesn't have to*_ go *looking* for food after _*oversleeping*_*???*



No No!  Your guy is just worried that someone is trying to read is mind...      Paranoia can be a good thing.


----------



## Galbraith (Nov 11, 2003)

> No No! Your guy is just worried that someone is trying to read is mind...  Paranoia can be a good thing.




Heh... just because you can't see them following you doesn't mean they aren't there, right Bro?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 11, 2003)

Galbraith said:
			
		

> Heh... just because you can't see them following you doesn't mean they aren't there, right Bro?





Spoiler



shhhhh don't tell anyone...


Anyhow, yeah it can be, my gal changes her appearance pretty much when ever she leaves a building...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 12, 2003)

For those who do not have the time to browse all the forms ever day we are on hold...

Please see this thread for more details


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 15, 2003)

My character has been updated.  I know longer proficient for heavy armor (unholy), and have the exotic weapon feat: scourge as a class ability (unholy)  Ray of course knows and approved of this like a week ago. View Here

Just seemed weird to have the ability to wear heavy armor when you worship the goddess of suffering...  Plus I needed my feats as they are now.  

Also my 12th level ability bonus was removed.


----------



## linnorm (Nov 18, 2003)

Ray, any ETA on your return?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 20, 2003)

How about tonight!


----------



## Galbraith (Nov 20, 2003)

I'm sorry, but tonight just won't do.  You see, I'm washing my hair and I'm scheduled to watch E/R.  After that I might do a load of laundry, some ironing and a few dishes.  I have a quiche that I'd like to make.  It is a very yummy recipe I have.  A bit of bacon, some montery jack cheese, onion a hint of garlic in a pie crust.

You see.  I have decided to become the ultimate in evil.  *The Martha Stewart*

I doubt that you will want to live once I redecorate your castle and bake my lemon cream puff pastries.


----------



## linnorm (Nov 20, 2003)

Galbraith said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but tonight just won't do.  You see, I'm washing my hair and I'm scheduled to watch E/R.  After that I might do a load of laundry, some ironing and a few dishes.  I have a quiche that I'd like to make.  It is a very yummy recipe I have.  A bit of bacon, some montery jack cheese, onion a hint of garlic in a pie crust.
> 
> You see.  I have decided to become the ultimate in evil.  *The Martha Stewart*
> 
> I doubt that you will want to live once I redecorate your castle and bake my lemon cream puff pastries.




That's just dispicible.  Evil, sure no prob.  Vile evil, mmm, ok I can do that.  But _that_?  *Shudder*  Excuse me while I go cuddle with Cthuhlu.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 20, 2003)

I have a plush Cthulhu.  It's very cuddly indeed.    He watches over my computer and prevents it from misbehaving by threatening it with madness from Beyond.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 20, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> I have a plush Cthulhu.  It's very cuddly indeed.    He watches over my computer and prevents it from misbehaving by threatening it with madness from Beyond.



And here I'm running Norton Anti-Virus...


----------



## Corinthi (Nov 21, 2003)

Just a note.

I'll be out of town all weekend and probably won't be able to post again until Monday.

My apologies for any delay this causes. Going down to Wizard World Texas this weekend. Going to be judging Heroclix all weekend. Should be entertaining, if not vile.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 21, 2003)

Corinthi said:
			
		

> Going to be judging Heroclix all weekend. Should be entertaining, if not vile.



Well I've read somewhere, must have been on WotC message board, that large amounts of heroclix can indeed be vile and that precautions should be taken.




			
				Corinthi said:
			
		

> My apologies for any delay this causes. Going down to Wizard World Texas this weekend.




Well apologies are always more acceptable when given with gifts.


----------



## Corinthi (Nov 21, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well I've read somewhere, must have been on WotC message board, that large amounts of heroclix can indeed be vile and that precautions should be taken.




*chuckles*

I'm a collector, so the hobby definately has some vile qualities, I must admit. I recieved a Bruce Banner (Very Rare Heroclix that consistently pulls in 80-100 bucks on Ebay) a few months ago as a gift for all my judging and found myself huddled in a corner murmuring something about the 'Preciousss....'

After a few scalding showers and a liberal scourging, I felt a-ok again though.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 21, 2003)

Corinthi, I hope I didn't assume too much with Roach.  I don't want to rob you of your role-playing, but I'm also trying to move the story along.  Please do let me know if I'm stepping on your toes, role-playing wise.


----------



## Corinthi (Nov 21, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Corinthi, I hope I didn't assume too much with Roach.  I don't want to rob you of your role-playing, but I'm also trying to move the story along.  Please do let me know if I'm stepping on your toes, role-playing wise.




No worries, that was much the way I had pictured it. No muss, no fuss, just grab some kid and bite his nose off. The more matter of fact it was the more disturbinng it'd be for all involved. I actually picture him chewing on it like a bit of jerky as he walks along thinking to himself. 

Hmm, perhaps too much visualization there.

I'm off to scourge myself. Have a good weekend all.

Jesse


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 21, 2003)

Corinthi said:
			
		

> I'm a collector, so the hobby definately has some vile qualities, I must admit. I recieved a Bruce Banner (Very Rare Heroclix that consistently pulls in 80-100 bucks on Ebay) a few months ago as a gift for all my judging and found myself huddled in a corner murmuring something about the 'Preciousss....'



*LOL* Hey at least they are taking care of you.   Even if it is leading you down a dark corridor.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 25, 2003)

Galbraith said:
			
		

> Well I'm a big idiot... brand new character and I'm already screwing it up.




Oh I just beat you...  I've managed to *misspell* my own character’s name on *every* subject line I've had so far...   (I did fix it though.)

Ray, hey do you want me to fix the sex of Brightfire in my previous post?  It was pretty obvious I didn't know who bright fire was...

Oh and why didn't I think of that surname?  It would have been perfect for my character.  

Though I'm also liking Bloodhair right now also... *thinking*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 25, 2003)

Yeah, you can go ahead and change that Bro.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 25, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Yeah, you can go ahead and change that Bro.



Fixed.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 27, 2003)

Ray, so are we going to muster NarlethDrider as being UA? (Unauthorized Absence)  

If so is it time to invite Sollir Furryfoot or are we going to continue with what we have?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 27, 2003)

*whistles innocently*

Still here, tell me if you want the insane schizo   (I think I'll change my chars background a bit if I'm allowed in the game however)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 27, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *whistles innocently*




My god where you reading over my shoulder?  

or...

What?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 27, 2003)

Well, Narleth seems to be AWOL, so Sollir moves up and Narleth goes to alternate status.  Now, mind you I'm at my hometown this week and away from my PsiHB, though I have access to ITCK and Mindscapes (because they're PDFs).  I remember Sollir said he had some questions about bonus power points (specifically which and where) and then I would also need to spend some gold for you and stuff.  So I'd need your wish list.  And does anyone have the link to the PsiHB SRD?  And Bael/Synthia needs a vile feat.  And some sample bodies I think to speed up play.  Commoner 1, Merchant #2, etc...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 27, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Well, Narleth seems to be AWOL.



I could be wrong, but I think that term is out of date.  I know the navy doesn't use it but once did.  Who knows what the army does though. 




			
				Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Now, mind you I'm at my hometown this week and away from my PsiHB



Like how am I supposed to email you then!   



Anyhow to Ray and everyone else in the party, Happy Thanksgiving!  

Hopefully it will be a quick 12 hours of work today, and hopefully someone will bring in leftovers too.


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 27, 2003)

Here's the link to the SRD material (including psi)...

http://www.wizards.com/D20/article.asp?x=srd35



Happy Thanksgiving, y'all!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 28, 2003)

I'm not going to be able to get much done til Saturday, as I'll be gone all tomorrow and today I've been mostly busy with thanksgiving stuff.  For my wishlist I"ll just ask for items aimed on Charisma or just general Evil-ness, with them preferably being easy to slip on/off (like neckalaces, rings, rods, etc..., but not like, armor really), but other than that, I really don't mind.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 30, 2003)

Opps forgot to post this last night:

If anyone is uneasy with my last post please let me know.  

Ray, if you would rather have a deferent god represented in the obese cleric please let me know.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2003)

Ahhh are we still around?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 8, 2003)

Yes, we're still around.  The 20 page paper of doom is done, update will be up shortly.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 8, 2003)

Revising personality/background right now, really sorry for the delay...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 8, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Yes, we're still around.  The 20 page paper of doom is done, update will be up shortly.



Ouch!!!!      

If I had known I wouldn't have asked, sorry.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 8, 2003)

Updates, we have updates!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 8, 2003)

Bleh, forgot I had to study for a test for tomorrow so my background writing was cut short, I'll finish it up tomorrow after school, scout's honor!

Okay, so I was never a scout, but I'll try to finish up tomorrow.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks for keeping me in the loop Sollir.  Did you ever figure out the bonus power point thing or do you need me to look it over?  If so, can you point me to an exact section/page/website where the item in question is?  And you need to pick your Vile feat.  And I need your wish list.


----------



## Wrahn (Dec 8, 2003)

First, I must apologize, by my counting Aekir is two days ahead of the action.  He is very methodical and as such there is a lot that I just gloss over.  I am comfortable waiting for updates for the others to catch up to me.

On another note, I don't think I will be choosing a color for his text.  His voice is low gravelly and somewhat lifeless.  I think the standard yellow is actually very appropriate for him.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks for being understanding Wrahn.  I've run games where the PCs are in multiple time streams before and it can get out of whack very easily.  But thanks for being cool about it.  My, my, Aekir certainly is an effecient fellow.


----------



## Wrahn (Dec 8, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> My, my, Aekir certainly is an effecient fellow




Others here are far more _Vile_, I am going for the methodical, ruthless, systematic, inevitable kind of evil.  I am hoping Aekir can be just as bad as the rest of them.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 9, 2003)

Ray, hey not trying to bug yeah, but could you confirm you got the email I sent you called Paladin template? (Or words to that effect.)  I'm just don’t trusts my email aright now.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 9, 2003)

Bro, yeah I got it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 9, 2003)

Cool, cool.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 10, 2003)

Has it digested any?  Questions, comments, concern? 

Also I'm still trying to figure out if any of it can really be seen publicly, that whole Non-OGL thingy.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 12, 2003)

Really sorry for being so late in finishing up my character, but I've finally updated.

Would it be alright if I had a telepathy version of Stupor from the BoVD, it seems like it would fit that discipline well, and be of use to my character.

The trouble I had with psions was the bonus power points table (here it is from the SRD):


```
Power Points/Day: How many psionic power points the psion has access to each day.
The psion possesses a maximum number of power points equal to the given
number of power points per day plus any bonus power points per day.
“d”: A single extra power from the Psion’s primary discipline.

Table: Psion Bonus Power Points

Ability	--------- Bonus Power Points (by Psion Level) ---------
Score		1-2	3-4	5-6	7-8	9-10	11-12	13-14	15-16	17-18	19-20
-------	---	---	---	---	----	-----	-----	-----	-----	-----

  1-9	-------- Can’t manifest powers with this key ability --------
10-11		-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-
12-13		1	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-
14-15		1	3	-	-	-	-	-	-	-	-
16-17		1	3	5	-	-	-	-	-	-	-
18-19		1	3	5	7	-	-	-	-	-	-
20-21		3	3	5	7	9	-	-	-	-	-
22-23		3	5	5	7	9	11	-	-	-	-
24-25		3	5	7	7	9	11	13	-	-	-
26-27		3	5	7	9	9	11	13	15	-	-
28-29		5	5	7	9	11	11	13	15	17	-
30-31		5	7	7	9	11	13	13	15	17	19
32-33		5	7	9	9	11	13	15	15	17	19
34-35		5	7	9	11	11	13	15	17	17	19
36-37		7	7	9	11	13	13	15	17	19	19
38-39		7	9	9	11	13	15	15	17	19	21
40-41		7	9	11	11	13	15	17	17	19	21
```

The question is, since Synthia has 22 Charisma, and is level 12, does she get 11 bonus power points, or 40 bonus pp (adding the pp from the previous levels), or something else entirely?

As for the item list, you just pick what you think is appropriate, only limitation would be something that can be moved around easily from form to form with her/him, and/or relating to fiendish powers and/or torturing/breaking people's wills (Synthia's past time).  I'm still undecided on the equipment a bit, as I wouldn't see why they would want to have any distinctive items, as it'd be a dead giveaway to their form.  Is there any chance I could get something similar to the Book of Exalted Deed's Vow of Poverty?  Or something forsaking equipment...just a thought.

As for forms, I can start clean off with just one, and then build my way up with them.  Question:  If some one is Mindwiped to 0 levels, they're considered dead, but since its really just their mind as opposed to their body can I still Mindswitch with them?  If so, can I keep using the bodies if I put Rings of Sustenance on them?

For now, they'll be using the form of a human child-could I just use Size small, and using advancement rules stats would be: Str 6, Dex 12, Con 8.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 12, 2003)

I think you only get 11 bonus power points.  And quick tell me where's Mindwipe so I can look at it?  I'll see what I can do for magic items, I'll be thinking up something unique...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 12, 2003)

Yeah, I was thinking that might be a possibility, but 11 power points is just enough PP to manifest a single extra 6th level power per day, for 22 Charisma and level 12, that isn't very much-at least compared to the amount of bonus spells that wizards/clerics/sorcerers/bards get for having high ability scores, I'm not sure though what's the correct answer-it's sortta vague.

As for Mindwipe, from the SRD (basically like Psionic version of Enervation, however it only attacks the mind not really the physical body like Enervation's negative energy does):

Mindwipe
Telepathy (Cha)
Level: Psion 4
Display: Vi, Ma, Au
Manifestation Time: 1 action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Target: One living creature
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Fortitude negates
Power Resistance: Yes
Power Points: 7
This power bestows one negative level per two manifester levels (maximum five negative levels) to the subject.
If the subject has at least as many negative levels as HD, he or she dies. Each negative level gives a creature the following penalties: -1 penalty on attack rolls, saving throws, skill checks, ability checks, and effective level (for determining the power, duration, DC, and other details of power, spells, or special abilities). The creature also loses 5 hit points. Additionally, a psionic character or creature loses one power from his or her highest available level (a spellcaster loses one spell or spell slot from his or her highest available level). Negative levels stack.
Assuming the subject survives, he or she regains lost levels after a number of hours equal to the manifester’s manifester level. Usually, negative levels have a chance of permanently draining the subject’s levels, but the negative levels from mindwipe don’t last long enough to do so.

I'm rethinking about all those power focuses under my character's feats, as the DCs combined with psionic combat could reach insane levels, and that's not really that fun.

P.s., I'll edit out a bit of that chart so it turns this page to normal, and thanks for taking the time on everything.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 12, 2003)

Hmm... ok I can see my way to the 40 pps, so let's go with that.  I'm not sure about the Mindwipe leaving the victim alive.  Either they die flat out, or get very weak (if they're too high a level to die).  It's pretty clear that if the negative levels exceed the hit dice, the person dies.  But you could use it to weaken someone considerably, which would make them easier to subdue.  

I can understand why you'd want a "stable" of bodies, but I think you're going to have to keep them bound and gagged instead of vegetative.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 12, 2003)

Very well, that will just have to do


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 13, 2003)

Sollir I'll figure out something that will let you keep your wish list items as you travel from body to body, though the equivalent responses will be higher (like Stormrider).  Hopefully I'll have that up later tonight.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 13, 2003)

Ok, so let's say that Bael has a kind of fiendish taint in his mind that grants the powers to whatever body they're in at the time:

Cold, fire, and acid resistance 5 - 16,000gp

A gaze effect identical to the _mirror of suggestion_ in the Psionics Handbook, though the DC is 10 + Cha mod and can only be used 3/day (must have at least 3 power points in reserve). - 17,000gp

The ability to temporarily grow sharp claws that have the appearance of jagged glass; they grant a +10 on Intimidate checks if used (such as during a torture session) - 4,000gp (may be manifested 3/day, must have 3 power points in reserve)

An effect identical to the _skin of the chameleon_ in the Psionics Handbook - 5,000gp

And I'll give you some new psionic powers known for free.  I have 3,000gp left over, you pay 1,000 gp per level.  So you can have 1 third level power, 1 second and 2 first level powers, 3 first level power, 6 talents, or any combination thereof.  

So, are these cool, or do you want a cosmic re-roll?  I added some gold to the costs due to the fact that you can't really ever lose them.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2003)

Ray, I'm curious Skada has been rather quite, Is that my fault or yours?  I was under the impression that you where to RP my whip’s persona, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 13, 2003)

Ah yes... I'll have to remember to do that.  Thanks for reminding me.  Do you have Skada with you right now?  (Or more appropriately, where is she?  Hidden under your skirt?)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Do you have Skada with you right now?  (Or more appropriately, where is she?  Hidden under your skirt?)



Yes, but hiding her under my skirt would be a little hard to explain.   Skada is hidden one of my gloves of dexterity and storing. 

Oh any complains, or insights, on how I'm role-playing Loviana and how she could be different and better?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 15, 2003)

I like 

Hrm, for the psionic powers, would it be okay if I had psionic versions of Stupor (BoVD) and Lahm's Finger Darts (also BoVD), stupor makes sense as a telepathy power, if you allow it, and Lahm's Finger Darts is a corrupt spell (which normally psions can't use), but goes well with the claws of glass ability.

Edit-Am I missing anything in Bael/Synthia's rogue's gallery stats or are we pretty much set to go?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm cool with both of those spells to powers as suggested.  Did you want to combine damage from the claws of glass with the finger dart spell?  Let's say the glass claws... you are considered proficient with them and you can do 1d4 points of damage with them on a normal melee attack.  Using them in conjuction with the finger dart spell would give an additional 1 point of damage per finger thrown.  

Bael/Synthia otherwise looks good.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2003)

Isida, hey you got your name changed there...  How did that happen?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 15, 2003)

I went and e-mailed P-kitty and he did it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2003)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I went and e-mailed P-kitty and he did it.



Yeah, like cause I told you he could…   I’m curious did he salvage both post counts?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 15, 2003)

I don't think so, but that's cool, I got plenty.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2003)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I don't think so, but that's cool, I got plenty.



Ditto, they just seem to accumulate don't they?  

So do we get an update tonight? :big puppy dog eyes:


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 15, 2003)

Yup.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2003)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "If you would have me Janela, I would love to stay with you.  Would you like to come to the temple?"



Did he just ask me what I _think_ he did?  

If so how blasphemous would that be in a temple of Sune?  I have a +7 skill modifier to my Knowledge: Religion if need be.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2003)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Yup.



I'm going to have to remember that puppy dog look.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 15, 2003)

Loving relations between concenting adults in the temple of Sune?  Not only is that _not_ blasphemous, that's nearly a sacrement amongst Sune's faithful!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2003)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Loving relations between concenting adults in the temple of Sune?  Not only is that _not_ blasphemous, that's nearly a sacrement amongst Sune's faithful!



Thought as much...    Is it public or private?  Sorry for the weird question...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 15, 2003)

Interesting, I'm liking my "item" even more   Curiously, how long would it take to regenerate the claws after using the Finger Dart's ability?

Oh, and do you have any idea how to fit Bael/Synthia into the plot?  If so, an ETA would be appreciated whenever you have the time.

Btw, I saw your PrCs at the wizards boards, very good stuff (Er, assuming I'm remembering correct )


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 15, 2003)

He'd take you to a private room.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 15, 2003)

Sollir, you'd grow your fingers back as per the normal spell.  You normally lose 1 point of Str per dart (and obviously losing one finger per dart), and you'd regain the fingers as you heal the Str damage.

As for fitting Bael/Synthia in, the Butterfly has commanded your presence in Andeluvay, and you're to present yourself to a person called Wode at the Hydra's Glass tavern in a private back room well after midnight as soon as you arrive.

And thanks for the compliments on my PrCs, I do like them and enjoy writing them.  Any in particular you like?


----------



## Corinthi (Dec 15, 2003)

Many apologies for the silence of late. My life has been a touch hectic of late. All the hospitals in th region have been hit hard with the early flu season, which has made my job /extremely/ busy. My wife has also been thoroughly stressed out with her work. Wizkids Games made me the lead Envoy (volunteer) for abot 14 states ranging from Iowa to Texas, and I've been trying to get a grip on my new responsibilities for that. 

It's just been hectic, but I promise to be better.

Oh, and I saw your email Isida, but I can't access it at work. I'll reply first thing in the morning.

Jesse


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2003)

Corinthi, no worries it happens, I'm surprise there hasn't been more of a drop off with the holidays approaching.

Now, If Isida wants me to lash you with my scourge I will have just have too... :shrugs:

Isida, to think I forgot to ask you something...  Can Skada communicate while in "storage" within the glove? With the stasis in all...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 15, 2003)

Bro - You probably can't communicate with Skada while she's in the glove, that's an extradimentional space.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2003)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Bro - You probably can't communicate with Skada while she's in the glove, that's an extradimentional space.



Then you didn't forget about her at all. 

The post is obviously up now...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 16, 2003)

Can I have an update since I'm so far behind everyone else...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 16, 2003)

Later.  After the final today.  Must study sports psych...  Must learn stuff so I can answer questions.  Silly class.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 16, 2003)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Later.  After the final today.  Must study sports psych...  Must learn stuff so I can answer questions.  Silly class.



Studying would be good.  

Good luck, though I doubt you'll need it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2003)

I curious as the weapon gets more powerful and more forms of communication does it lose its previous forms of communications?  Like if it’s capable of speech does it lose the ability to use semiempathy to communicate a danger quietly?

Isida, also thanks for the update, I'll get Loviana actions posted shortly.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 17, 2003)

Nope, a bonded weapon retains all forms of communication, it just grows richer as the blade becomes more powerful.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2003)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Nope, a bonded weapon retains all forms of communication, it just grows richer as the blade becomes more powerful.



Thought so, but I wanted to make sure.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2003)

ehhh I don't have all of the important stuff with me at work..  I do not have a clue upon the DC checks of Bliss and smile as I only know the price of them.

What are those numbers again?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 17, 2003)

*Bliss* - This poison appears as a simple cream often smelling of roses or violets.  Its victims experience a feeling of extreme happiness and benevolence toward all they see for a short while, always smiling in a daze.  After experiencing Bliss, a person is usually fairly suggestible.
Chemical psychotropic
Contact poison, can be delivered on cloth or from skin.
Fort save required:  DC 16
Initial damage 1d6 Wis/ secondary damage 2d4 Wis
DC to make - 22
Cost 1,000 gp per dose.

*Beautiful* - a more potent version of Bliss, this has the same effects but with a DC of 20 and a cost of 1,200 per dose.

*Heaven* - stonger even than Beautiful, this has a DC of 30 and a cost of 3,000gp per dose (with the same effects of Bliss).

*Smile*
Chemical psychotropic
Contact poison
Fort save required:  DC 14
Initial damage 1d2 Wis, secondary damage 1d3 Wis
DC to make - 12
Cost - 100 gp per dose.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 17, 2003)

Sorry for not posting yesterday, I was watching the LotR Trilogy showing   (To prove my geekiness, I had tickets #001-003 ).  Everything sounds good so far, I think I'm ready whenever there's a chance in the game.

PrCs of yours that stick out of my mind currently are the Living Spell and Dying Daughter, the latter was a PrC I was considering for a character in this game, but it was more NPC-oriented.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 17, 2003)

Hmm... I could see my way to the Leadership feat.  The Dying Daughter would be pretty hard to get as a cohort, but I could see the Ancient Mother.  Perhaps a somewhat deranged one that claims she can see her son and daugher in your eyes, no matter what body you take.  How about that?

What would be Bael/Synthia's Leadership score?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 17, 2003)

Oops, er, accidentally edited out the leadership question from my last post, but I'm glad you caught it before I had to edit it back again.

Leadership score would be...
12 (level) + 4 (unaugmented charisma mod) +1 (Special power) -1 (Moves around alot), for a total of 16 I believe.

I'll try and have a writeup of her done tonight or tomorrow, I'm still not sure though as it might be a bit hard to run both PC and NPC


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2003)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Perhaps a somewhat deranged one that claims she can see her son and daugher in your eyes, no matter what body you take.  How about that?




Vile, completely and utterly vile... 

Does this end the discussion that we where having about my "familiar"?

Thanks for posting the poison information again...    I'll make sure I keep a copy on my character sheet or something.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2003)

BTW I went with smile.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 18, 2003)

Hrm, for Synthia's "Mother", if I make her a druid, can I substitute the Master of the Wild book's Blindsight feat (requires wildshape) for the Sword and Fist version?

Also, stat generation and amount of treasure rules?  Thanks again.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 18, 2003)

I'd rather go with the S&F feat because it requires a high Wisdom.  For stats, go with 30 point-buy.  You'll have an 11th level character, and outfit her with 50,000gp worth of equipment.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 20, 2003)

I know we have a few Psionics fans and I'm not sure if you’re around right now to read the front page...  If not theirs 16 new powers out on WotC's website:  Link

They didn't release it in a pdf but I dumped it in one quickly for everyone...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 21, 2003)

if these are approved by you Ray Silver, I'd like to take Bend Space for Bael/Synthia.

Hrm, i still need to finish granny's stats...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 22, 2003)

Are we on a break or something?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 22, 2003)

Isida, hey are you away from your normal email or can you check it?  I'm not sure if you’re in route on your winter break, but I have an update for you as of this morning.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 23, 2003)

Ok, Sollir I need a description of Bend Space or a link.  I am now at my hometown, but I'm having issues with AOL and the internet, so right now I'm using my sister's computer.  Also as the holidays are approaching I'm not sure if I'm going to be able to update.  I hope to do an update on Wednesday evening for all my games before we go into Christmas.  

Bro - I am at my normal e-mail, and I did get your latest letter.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 23, 2003)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ok, Sollir I need a description of Bend Space or a link.




It's in the link I added from WotC (or the pdf file I made)


Bend Space Psychoportation (Dex) 
Level: Psion 2/Psychic Warrior 2 
Range: Personal 
Target: You 
Duration: 1 round/level 
Saving Throw: None 
Power Resistance: No 
Power Points: 3

You warp space around yourself, possibly deflecting one successful melee or ranged attack that would otherwise strike you. You can manifest this power immediately as a free action, even when it isn't your turn, in response to an attack. You can do this only once per round, as if it were a quickened power.
To deflect the attack, make a manifester level check (1d20+your manifester level, maximum +10). If your manifester level is higher than the opponent's attack roll, the attack misses.
This power does not protect you from effects such as an avalanche or cave-in, or from area



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I am now at my hometown, but I'm having issues with AOL and the internet, so right now I'm using my sister's computer.  Also as the holidays are approaching I'm not sure if I'm going to be able to update.  I hope to do an update on Wednesday evening for all my games before we go into Christmas.



Awesome if not have a merry christmas! 



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Bro - I am at my normal e-mail, and I did get your latest letter.



Great, but did I pass my Innuendo check anyways?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 27, 2003)

Hrm, on second thought I think I'll keep my character the way she is and drop the cohort/new power thing, and start whenever possible.  I think for such a in depth game as this one it'll be better for me to focus on one character, and I think the Bend Space question was just the nagging of my inner power gamer 

Btw, I hope everyone has had a good holiday


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 27, 2003)

Ok then Sollir.  If you want Bend Space, have at it.  Otherwise, feel free to drop in.  I think we're starting to move into Seconday, at least for most of the party, so you can start whenever.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 27, 2003)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I think we're starting to move into Seconday, at least for most of the party, so you can start whenever.



Secondary?  Like when we get the assignment and meet one another?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 27, 2003)

Wouldn't you like to know?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 27, 2003)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Wouldn't you like to know?



and obviously you do not want to know...    

Sorry for anyone I offended darn navy has corrupted me.

I'm edit it down now.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 27, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm edit it down now.



edited: Is that toned down enough?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 27, 2003)

Much better, thanks Bro.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 27, 2003)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Much better, thanks Bro.



Cool.   Again, I’m sorry about that...    

Now I'm off to figure out how to tone down my next post...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 8, 2004)

Isida, great job on the last post.   I just hope Predel isn't disapointed in the fact he didn't make it to see Brightfire.   I'm curious does that bring me up to speed with everyone else?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 8, 2004)

Pretty much.  Did you still want Predel as your cohort?  You have a couple feats free, right?  Or am I imagining it?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 8, 2004)

Nope no free feats for me...  If we need up doing the redesign maybe (BotR, and UwH)…  but to be honest, Loviana probably thinks she could do better, not that she won’t try to use him for her own greater good, but she wouldn’t offer him cohort status.

He's just a lowly finish in a big ocean.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 8, 2004)

So, she's just going to cut him loose to teach his new techniques to the Sunites at large?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 8, 2004)

Love them and leave them..?  Pretty much.

Well if he's completely corrupted to Loviatar then yes she will cut him lose...  If not she will try and arrange for a meeting with him to finish the job...  At least I figure he would be willing.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 15, 2004)

Isida, hey I figured you didn't want me to push on to Thirday but if that's not correct please let me know.


----------



## linnorm (Jan 21, 2004)

Gah!  I'm a dumbass.  For some reason I was thinking Ralam could cast _Alter Self_ on someone else.  The 'Self' in the spell name probably should have tipped me off that this wasn't going to work.


----------



## Wrahn (Jan 21, 2004)

You wouldn't believe some of the unbelievable crap I have gotten away with because I misread a spell.  Happens to all of us.

Anyway, I am still here, Aekir is still resting from his hard nights murder.  Are we missing anyone, there are a few who have not posted in a while.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 21, 2004)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Anyway, I am still here, Aekir is still resting from his hard nights murder.  Are we missing anyone, there are a few who have not posted in a while.



I'm still here, I guess I'm caught up to you as Isida has never answered my out of character question from nearly a week ago.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 21, 2004)

Hmm... I thought we were all on the same time-stream Bro.  Wrahn, I believe it's the next day, so you're up now.

linnorm - don't worry dude.  It happens.  Just edit your post, I don't mind.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 22, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Hmm... I thought we were all on the same time-stream Bro.



I'm not sure thet last word I got was that I was suppose to:


> Loviana, be at the House of Scarlet Joys at twilight on Thirday, your reason for coming here will be revealed. Eloma



Nothing else has moved to that date as far as I know.


----------



## linnorm (Jan 22, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Hmm... I thought we were all on the same time-stream Bro.  Wrahn, I believe it's the next day, so you're up now.
> 
> linnorm - don't worry dude.  It happens.  Just edit your post, I don't mind.




Thanks, but not necessary.  In my latest post I figured out a way to work around my SNAFU without messing with the story.


----------



## Wrahn (Jan 27, 2004)

This is from the 3.5 SRD, I am not sure that it is aplicable, I am not sure that it is in 3.0:


> A character with negative levels at least equal to her current level, or drained below 1st level, is instantly slain. Depending on the creature that killed her, she may rise the next night as a monster of that kind. If not, *she rises as a wight.* A creature gains 5 temporary hit points for each negative level it bestows (though not if the negative level is caused by a spell or similar effect).




the passage of note is bolded.

Speak with Dead will not allow you to speak with something that is, or once was undead.  It may just be an unnecessary complication, but could I get a little clarification on how you intend to apply this?  I believe it is the next night and a priest attempting to speak with dead may get an unpleasant suprise if he attempts to talk a wight.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 27, 2004)

Hmm... but if I'm correct (I loaned by BoVD out so I don't have it with me), then don't you essentially eat her soul and there's no resurrection for her?


----------



## Wrahn (Jan 27, 2004)

You are indeed correct.  However, I believe the undead is not her, but negetive energy animating her corpse.  At 9th level (I believe) Soul Eaters get the ability to control the undead they generate and they generate more quickly too.  I however am not 9th level.  My 3.0 DMG is at the place my regular group meets and I am at work, so my BoVD is a little out of reach.  Just looking for a little clarification.

I am just curious if I need to worry about speak with dead (which talks to the body and not the soul).

BTW, did you get hit by the storm that plowed through here yesterday?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 27, 2004)

Well, if she ends up undead... then no, no need to worry.  The priest is going to get a hell of a surprise though.


----------



## linnorm (Feb 6, 2004)

Forgot to put this in my IC post.  I think the only thing Ralam has left is to get a good look at a royal guardsman uniform so he can reproduce it with his armor's _Alter Self_ ability.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 6, 2004)

Ok, cool.  I'm going to move you and Torr ahead to your little crime here shortly, and if it looks like it's going to take a long time (and it may) I'll probably just abstract it.  I'll set the scene for you two and you guys can give me your generalized actions, I'll roll the dice and see what happens, you guys can add details and dialogue, and I'll type it all up neat and pretty.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 20, 2004)

Ok, we got a massive update!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 20, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ok, we got a massive update!



Indeed.   You did an amazing job yet again. 

I'm curious is there a mundane hair die that will last for an extended period of time that doesn't lose its color?  Not much one can do about new hair growing in it seems...

Is there a magical way to make it permanent with out noticeable afterwards?  I should probably ask the same about eye color also.

The less she needs to depend upon her magic the better. 

Obviously if Loviana is on a long-term mission does that mean she will never meet up with the rest of the group?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 20, 2004)

Oh... it depends on which route you take.  

As for hair dye and eye color, there are certain cosmetics that would allow you to change your hair color, and some more expensive ones that would let your dye your eyes for a time.  Probably certain shops that cater to noble ladies would be able to supply such things.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 20, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Oh... it depends on which route you take.



I was thinking the later.  Loviana would be more comfortable and feel safer outside of the scared halls.  Plus he might be more willing to court Loviana if she isn't tied into his own church.  Many organizations have rules and issues with fraternization and he might feel obligated to be "high and mighty" and be above all of that and simply ignore Loviana as anything more than a student.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 20, 2004)

That's what I thought.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 3, 2004)

Ahhh, I just felt like posting something.


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 3, 2004)

Me too


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 3, 2004)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Me too



It must be contagious...    

Isida!  Come quick Wrahn wants to cough on you!


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 3, 2004)

Isida,

Just wanted to say I was impressed by the level of detail in your post.  In particular the bit about pretty girls coming to the Honor's Shield looking for husbands added a lot to the feel of a living world around our characters.  My compliments.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 3, 2004)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say I was impressed by the level of detail in your post.  My compliments.




Oh I couldn't agree more...    I just wish I had time to post a reply right now but it will have to wait till later.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks guys!  I know this game doesn't move too fast, so I try to go for quality over quantity.

Also, I'm taking my cues from you guys.  Brother Shatterstone mentioned a possibly lustful priest and a bitter harridan, and I had to figure out why each might justifiably be so, yet still be qualified for their posts.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 3, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Thanks guys!  I know this game doesn't move too fast, so I try to go for quality over quantity.




I know I know but I wouldn't mind if we had a tad bit more quality but as you said I don't want to sacrifice quality either. 



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Also, I'm taking my cues from you guys.



I hope that's sort of what you wanted.   I won't do it again if it's not wanted but I figured if I did allot things in one post it would be wiser. 



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Brother Shatterstone mentioned a possibly lustful priest and a bitter harridan, and I had to figure out why each might justifiably be so, yet still be qualified for their posts.



I figure most priests would look at Loviana with a lustful eye, as they are male after all.  As for the bitter harridan...  Well it just sort of made sense to me...  I guess mark it down to the fact I thought an antagonist was needed for Loviana.  Of course when the mission that bitter harridan might want to be wary. 

As for a "bit young" Loviana would be more interested in them as she could make a stronger bond between them and Loviatar.  Her tactics would only change if they hadn’t yet started down the path of manhood…  Yucky yes, but she is vile after all.

Note: my in character post will probably half to wait till I get home tonight as I'll be far to busy to make a post of any length.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 5, 2004)

Post?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 5, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Post?



Hey it does work!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 10, 2004)

Post?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 22, 2004)

post?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 22, 2004)

Rybaer, I'm not sure if Isida knows your back but if you could post saying so it would be appreciated.


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 22, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Rybaer, I'm not sure if Isida knows your back but if you could post saying so it would be appreciated.





Anything for a post, eh?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 22, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Anything for a post, eh?



Only till you hit 4 digits and then you forget such silliness...

Post Count = Post Count + 1.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 22, 2004)

Well, there's a reason I tend to leave Of Vile Darkness, of all my games, until last.  Unlike all my other games, this one is actually a series of separate individuals, for the most part, rather than a group.  It's more like three or four games in one.  So I tend to leave it until I get enough time to make a really good update.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 22, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> So I tend to leave it until I get enough time to make a really good update.




Aye I can understand that but it's been a number of days since you posted IC.  Would it work out better if we broke the groups up officially?  Or do you still think it will all tie in to each other? 

OT: I'm not sure if your still collecting strays for your other games but here's another one... link


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 23, 2004)

Again, my complements go to the lady for another great post.  I seem to say that a lot but it’s always true. 

I spent some time thinking on this game today and came up with the thought of maybe you should update what you have time to update.  

I think all the other players would agree with me on this too and it’s not weird at all for one character to get an update and for others not to.  In fact that’s how most of the games I’m in run. 

Anyhow, just food for thought as I would love to be vile more than once a week.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 28, 2004)

Isida, hey did you get an email from my by chance...?  (would have been yesterday or the day before depending upon when you read it.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 29, 2004)

Yeah Bro, I got it.  I just want to wait a little bit, as I have some plots in mind that will actually bring more of this merry band of murdurers into contact with each other.  We'll probably do some of your suggestions with a "fade to black" thing.

So, I need a post from Wrahn, and then the fun shall begin.  








BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Wrahn (Mar 29, 2004)

Sorry, post from Wrahn, incoming, was a little busy this weekend


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 30, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Yeah Bro, I got it.  I just want to wait a little bit, as I have some plots in mind that will actually bring more of this merry band of murdurers into contact with each other.



Hmmm now you have me very curious as I have no idea how that will happen...  



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> We'll probably do some of your suggestions with a "fade to black" thing.



What ever works. 




			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!




Indeed.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 2, 2004)

Anyhow, I saw the post, read the post, but I'll have to reply to the post when I get home from work...  It just seems wise never to reply to this game when someone could easily read over my shoulder... 

So I'll reply when I get home.


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 6, 2004)

Anyone have any idea why Aekir wouldn't kill the "witness" (Loviana)?  Don't particularly wish to devolve into inter "party" conflict, but Aekir would kill anyone who had seen his face and could associate it with what happened.

Isidia, any ideas?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 6, 2004)

Right now you just have one frightened girl who probably wouldn't talk because of what she just witnessed.  Also, one of the Butterfly's top agents just went blind and is going to need help to get away.

However, in some terms, if either of you were to invoke the name of the Butterfly, that might be some cause for not killing her, if she were to recognize the name.  Hmm... that came out kinda jumbled.  I got to go right now, so let me think on this and I'll be back.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 6, 2004)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Anyone have any idea why Aekir wouldn't kill the "witness" (Loviana)?  Don't particularly wish to devolve into inter "party" conflict, but Aekir would kill anyone who had seen his face and could associate it with what happened.




Wow great question...    Loviana herself isn't quite pleased with the situation as she had plans to use Brother Terrel to get to Orshallan.  Now that plan is in trouble, or is dead cause Terrel is hurt and probably didn’t mark up Loviana up enough, or finished the job for her “he raped me and please protect me” plan.  

Now if Terrel isn’t dead and you have no issues with beating a girl properly, man I can't believe I just typed that, where she is bruised and battered Loviana could possibly still use this plan.  The knight goes unmentioned and you beat Terrel off.  Terrel’s memory would be muddled from the blow but I imagine he would still fail any test of innocents that this world has as he was raping her after all and Loviana could probably pull some strings to get your ‘sister” blindness healed as a reward from Orshallan…

Of course there is a few issues.  Loviana has no reason to trust you nor would you trust her and how close do you really want to be of highly exulted people in excellent standing with good deities?


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 7, 2004)

My real problem is that he has no reason to believe that Loviana is anything other than a hapless girl who would die very quickly.   There are other issues, such as the knight was ambushed and escaped, he may be back, this time with friends.  Aekir feels he is under a time constraint because of this.

If Loviana ran, he would not follow.  It may be in Loviana's best interest to run anyway, I am not sure how well she is protected from detect evil, but if I were a knight and I knew I had just been ambushed I would certainly wonder who percisely was involved.

I can see a few options here.  You let Aekir hit you once and play dead.  This has a few dangerous side effects, first being the negetive energy level that comes with his claw attack, which sucks, but should be realitively easily overcome in 24 hours (DC= 10 + (11/2) - 2).  The second, is less of a problem, but if you make a bluff roll it shouldn't be too much of a problem.  He knows when he has killed someone with energy drain.  He would just assume that the damage from the claw killed you, but it would mean that you were more than you appeared, but if you made your bluff check he would still think you dead.

Second option is you run, back into the building or further down the alley, Aekir would not feel he would have the time to pursue you and would leave.

The knights could return and Aekir would more than likely flee if out numbered.

Loviana and Aekir could fight.

He could be called off by (whatshername) the other assassin.

Something I haven't considered


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 8, 2004)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> My real problem is that he has no reason to believe that Loviana is anything other than a hapless girl who would die very quickly.   There are other issues, such as the knight was ambushed and escaped, he may be back, this time with friends.  Aekir feels he is under a time constraint because of this.




You contradict yourself nicely in this post...   If he so constrained for time why doesn't he just run and forget about Loviana, you did help break up her "rape", and to be honest a rape victim is probably busy thinking of other things that to worry about the would around her.



			
				Wrahn said:
			
		

> If Loviana ran, he would not follow.  It may be in Loviana's best interest to run anyway, I am not sure how well she is protected from detect evil, but if I were a knight and I knew I had just been ambushed I would certainly wonder who precisely was involved.




You might think it is but to her she is still trying to make her plan work but she has the advantage as she knows your evil.  (By actions and by aura though I would ask for a ruling by aura.)



			
				Wrahn said:
			
		

> I can see a few options here.  You let Aekir hit you once and play dead.  This has a few dangerous side effects, first being the negetive energy level that comes with his claw attack, which sucks, but should be realitively easily overcome in 24 hours (DC= 10 + (11/2) - 2).  The second, is less of a problem, but if you make a bluff roll it shouldn't be too much of a problem.  He knows when he has killed someone with energy drain.  He would just assume that the damage from the claw killed you, but it would mean that you were more than you appeared, but if you made your bluff check he would still think you dead.




This might work and she might consider it later on but not as option A.



			
				Wrahn said:
			
		

> The knights could return and Aekir would more than likely flee if out numbered.



Loviana has no desire to be close to the knight or you...



			
				Wrahn said:
			
		

> Loviana and Aekir could fight.



What?  This isn't a comic book where heroes fight for little to know reason on a misunderstanding...  I'm sure Loviana can hold her own long enough for you to at least realize she could have defended herself from Brother Terrel if she had wanted too.



			
				Wrahn said:
			
		

> He could be called off by (whatshername) the other assassin.



This makes sense to me I imagine being struck blind like that would be quite unnerving and would cause her to have serious issues such as screaming or at least asking for you over and over again.


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 8, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You contradict yourself nicely in this post...   If he so constrained for time why doesn't he just run and forget about Loviana, you did help break up her "rape", and to be honest a rape victim is probably busy thinking of other things that to worry about the would around her.




It isn't a contradiction, he is pressed for time, but he is figuring 6 seconds to kill "The Victim" (Loviana).  He figures he has a few rounds before they are able to coordinate their return.  Ultimately relying on a nearly raped girls faulty memory to protect his identity is something Aekir would prefer to avoid



> You might think it is but to her she is still trying to make her plan work but she has the advantage as she knows your evil.  (By actions and by aura though I would ask for a ruling by aura.)




If you can see aura you would know he was strongly evil.



> What?  This isn't a comic book where heroes fight for little to know reason on a misunderstanding...  I'm sure Loviana can hold her own long enough for you to at least realize she could have defended herself from Brother Terrel if she had wanted too.




It isn't my ideal plan either, but if Aekir attacked and Loviana defended herself...  Thus the post.




> This makes sense to me I imagine being struck blind like that would be quite unnerving and would cause her to have serious issues such as screaming or at least asking for you over and over again.




The only real problem I see with that is she can't see what Aekir is doing.  Even if she did "order" him to leave immediately, he would still "tie off the loose end" and attempt to kill "the victim"

I suppose another solution is to just metagame it and have him leave, believing he is too rushed for time to take the time.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 8, 2004)

Just do what you think your character would do....  It's what I do and its what I expect others to do.  We are not a group and I don’t except us to act like one.

It will take much longer than 5 seconds, and I’ll need some time to figure out what Loviana is carrying but that shouldn't effect you.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 9, 2004)

Pretty much right now it's Aekir's move, so go ahead any time you're ready Wrahn.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 12, 2004)

Isida, hey since we just interested combat, or at least Loviana did, I would like to know how her initiative will fall in this… (it will help me write her response.)

Sorry for not thinking of this earlier.


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 13, 2004)

Where is Loviana getting Divine Might from?  I looked over your character in the rogues gallery and I couldn't find where she got the feat.  Though I did notice that your BAB is apparently too high (assuming that Corrupters and Bond Blades get Fighter BABs you still lose one from rogue for +9/+4).

Also is Loviana considered Human (Is a human with a half-nymph template a human)?  Aekir is a ranger and has favored enemy: Human if she is.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 13, 2004)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Where is Loviana getting Divine Might from?  I looked over your character in the rogues gallery and I couldn't find where she got the feat.  Though I did notice that your BAB is apparently too high (assuming that Corrupters and Bond Blades get Fighter BABs you still lose one from rogue for +9/+4).




Yeah that’s my error I'll edit it out... not sure how I made her without it...  Then again if I ever miss made a character its this one.  

As for the BAB I'll half to redue the math when I get home.



			
				Wrahn said:
			
		

> Also is Loviana considered Human (Is a human with a half-nymph template a human)?  Aekir is a ranger and has favored enemy: Human if she is.



She a fey.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 14, 2004)

Anyhow since Loviana is about to be mauled to death I thought I would say a few last words before I get kicked off the island... 

Anyhow, in the few games I've played with evil characters I can honestly say that they work together only as long as there is a common goal or someone stronger that they fear...  There was neither in this case and with good role playing their can only be one outcome...

As for the character concept I ran it's inherently weak combatively…  I think the major issue stems from the use of a PrC, there where simply to many feats where tied up getting the requirements done.  Even in a social game the PrC was a bad choice as the spells, and abilities from the corruptor class would have been more useful than the PrC.  

Also I figured I spent my money rather unwisely for the character.

Other notes on the concept is that I’ve used it with more success in another game, though it still has various issues, and that character was used for my solo game with Jarval as a gestalt character.  So far I love the dual classes of gestalt, and the simple fact that I get to use my Book of the Righteous, but I imagine against other gestalts that the same issues will arise again but I’ll half to wait and see on that one.

I think I’ll miss Isida’s wonderfully descriptive post and world the most…   if you have an opening please don’t hesitate to ask me.  (I promise no emails!  )  I would also like to thank her publicly for putting up with me as I know I’m no picnic. 

Anyhow to everyone, thanks for all the wonderful posts and I know I wouldn't have been able to survive some of my shifts without you guy taking my mind of work.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Bro, there are some possibilities if you desire to continue in the game.  Did any of the assassins described in Aekir's meeting with the Butterfly catch your eye?  If so, you could take one of those as a new character.  Or there is a possibility that you could be resurrected (a slim one, granted, but possible).  Or since both Corthain and Galabraith have both gone AWOL, you could take over one of their characters.  Or you could make a whole new character.  Any of those appeal?    I'd hate you lose you, as you are a very good roleplayer.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 15, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Hey Bro, there are some possibilities if you desire to continue in the game.  Did any of the assassins described in Aekir's meeting with the Butterfly catch your eye?  If so, you could take one of those as a new character.  Or there is a possibility that you could be resurrected (a slim one, granted, but possible).  Or since both Corthain and Galabraith have both gone AWOL, you could take over one of their characters.  Or you could make a whole new character.  Any of those appeal?




I'll have to give it some though but to be honest I'm not very good at being evil...  Most of my evil characters are simply greedy and not too evil, or subtle evil like Loviana is... or was. :\ 

I sent you an email not to long after my original OOC post hoping to detail how I would like to see things go...  Obviously as I stated in the email no probaly if it can't be done. 



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I'd hate you lose you, as you are a very good roleplayer.



You say this an awful lot but I'm just a hack... (Not being humble, I just barely get by on this stuff, or at least in my opinion.


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 15, 2004)

I am truly sorry, I had no intention of it getting out of hand as it did.  I thought about it long and hard, if you hadn't been using a reach weapon and or you hadn't hit so hard, Aekir would have backed off.  It is strange, my character isn't doing this out of malice or greed or any real emotion, he was doing it as part of his profession, cleaning up a mess, I would have guessed he was the least likely to kill another party member.

By my estimations however, you should be alive after the attacks land (as we are in a 3.0 game and you don't lose hit points for gaining negative energy levels), as a matter of fact even rolling maximum and hitting all 5 times I think you are still alive (30 (for 5d6) + 36 (for main hand) + 16 (for off hand) + 5 (for vile) + 16 (from previous round) = 103) where I would strongly suggest you trying to play dead.  So you will have at the very least 1 round to do something.  I would suggest trickery as force of arms would get you killed.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 15, 2004)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> I am truly sorry, I had no intention of it getting out of hand as it did.  I thought about it long and hard, if you hadn't been using a reach weapon and or you hadn't hit so hard, Aekir would have backed off.  It is strange, my character isn't doing this out of malice or greed or any real emotion, he was doing it as part of his profession, cleaning up a mess, I would have guessed he was the least likely to kill another party member.




Oh well it happens.



			
				Wrahn said:
			
		

> theirs no "mind" character so there almost needs to be.By my estimations however, you should be alive after the attacks land (as we are in a 3.0 game and you don't lose hit points for gaining negative energy levels), as a matter of fact even rolling maximum and hitting all 5 times I think you are still alive (30 (for 5d6) + 36 (for main hand) + 16 (for off hand) + 5 (for vile) + 16 (from previous round) = 103)




That's too much math for my meager brain...  All I know is that I took 68 last round, and like 25 the round before that in a half action...  Next round should be fatal.



			
				Wrahn said:
			
		

> where I would strongly suggest you trying to play dead.  So you will have at the very least 1 round to do something.  I would suggest trickery as force of arms would get you killed.




I'm not going to power game...  Simply no way, you attack a poor girl what makes Loviana think for a second your going to stop...  Besides I imagine a professional would reach down and slit a throat if there was any doubt and you said he would know.


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 15, 2004)

Sorry, I hadn't seen that Isidia had updated.  No you are right, pretty much next round you will die.

I can't tell you how to play your character, but I am sorry to see you go, if you do drop out of the game.  I think you were plenty vile if it is any consolation.


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 15, 2004)

There is another option that occured to me.  Chances are Aekir will hit Loviana 5 more time next round, the damage will kill here, but the energy drain will kill her as well.  (10 level vs 11 energy drained) she will raise the next night as a wight.

There is a wight template in Savage Species, it has a level adjust of +4 though.  Perhaps Loviana could return to the world as an undead fiend...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 15, 2004)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> There is another option that occured to me.  Chances are Aekir will hit Loviana 5 more time next round, the damage will kill here, but the energy drain will kill her as well.  (10 level vs 11 energy drained) she will raise the next night as a wight.




She simply doesn't have the hit points to live through 5 attacks...

Thanks, I'm glad you though she was vile enough and besides you get to play with the good twin anyways.


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 15, 2004)

One last card to play.

He is assuming at the moment that this isn't a coincidence, that you are a part of Sserina's plan.  You however are trying to kill him (not that it wasn't provoked), so he returned in kind.  With you weakened, he may just knock you unconscious and bring you along.  He is not really a show mercy on his enemy type of guy (as a matter of fact he rarely gets so personal as to have enemies per se) but he wouldn't cost the Butterfly an operative if he could help it.

On the otherhand, he wasn't told of your presence, which may indicate an ambush, set up by Sserina, to get rid of Aekir as unneccessary baggage, foiled by the celestial blindness...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 15, 2004)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> He is assuming at the moment that this isn't a coincidence, that you are a part of Sserina's plan.  You however are trying to kill him (not that it wasn't provoked), so he returned in kind.  With you weakened, he may just knock you unconscious and bring you along.  He is not really a show mercy on his enemy type of guy (as a matter of fact he rarely gets so personal as to have enemies per se) but he wouldn't cost the Butterfly an operative if he could help it.




Honestly I can't tell you how to play your character...  If you think this makes sense then go for it, but your doing it just to keep a PC around then your doing it for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 17, 2004)

Edit: Nevermind I see that you did...  *sheepish smile* I'll reply in short order.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 17, 2004)

Isida, I got that email sent off... Sorry for the delay and such.  (There is some vile game stuff in there)

Is their anything you need me to do IC before the next update?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 17, 2004)

Well, you just got nearly killed, would you care to retaliate before Aekir goes again?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 17, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Well, you just got nearly killed, would you care to retaliate before Aekir goes again?



Indeed, in fact I just edited my posts...  I think I need to avg. like 50 damage with each swing.  It could happen.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow, I didn't realize it would be so ugly...  Anyhow, I do regret my desire to always RP.  I guess I should learn to power game at some point.  

Anyhow, not that it really matters but I'm curious to know how much damage the first hit did?  Did it do enough to knock her out but keep her over the magical -10 bar?

I usually clear subscriptions but with the email subscriptions being turned off theirs no big rush now…


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 19, 2004)

Loviana was not prepared to fight, she didn't have her armor which allowed me to land more attacks.  While I don't think she would have won in a straight up fight with Aekir, I think it would have been a much closer thing.

In the end I am saddened that you are choosing to leave the game.  One of the best descriptions I have ever heard of Roleplaying is cooperative story telling.  I didn't think Loviana's story was over, I am sorry that you did.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 19, 2004)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Loviana was not prepared to fight, she didn't have her armor which allowed me to land more attacks.  While I don't think she would have won in a straight up fight with Aekir, I think it would have been a much closer thing.



Honestly I don't think it ever would have been a fighter that Loviana could have won but she had two feats tied up that could have been used to make it last allot longer...  Combat Expert and Improved trip could have limited how many attacks you could have made in a round or at least limited the amount of time you hit.



			
				Wrahn said:
			
		

> In the end I am saddened that you are choosing to leave the game.  One of the best descriptions I have ever heard of Roleplaying is cooperative story telling.  I didn't think Loviana's story was over, I am sorry that you did.




Thanks I'm glad you enjoy my roloplay.   To be honest I'm not so sure if I've enjoyiong my own roleplaying...  :\ 

Trust me I'm not wanting to leave the game as except for the infrequency of updates at times, this is exactly what I want from a game; a smashing good time RP.  Then again with Loviana gone, that’s one last group that needs to be update. 

Anyhow, I’ll track the IC progress and see where it leads.  I have hope, but not a lot, and I can probably find something else evil to play through my first choice would indeed be to stay with Loviana.


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 19, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Anyhow, I’ll track the IC progress and see where it leads.  I have hope, but not a lot, and I can probably find something else evil to play through my first choice would indeed be to stay with Loviana.




Well, Aekir did drain you dry, it is possible Loviana could come back as a wight.  If you want to look at the template it can be found in Savage Species.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 19, 2004)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Well, Aekir did drain you dry, it is possible Loviana could come back as a wight.  If you want to look at the template it can be found in Savage Species.




Hmmm, I guess in my haste this morning I deleted that pat of my posts...  Loviana wouldn’t be happy, not saying she was ever a happy girl, as a wight.  Her only joy in life was corrupting men of faith and that that’s been completely destroyed.  She could never pass as human, and wights are pretty low form of undead and not a challenge to any mid level cleric.

Her equipment would be worthless to her, none of it has ghost touch, and she obviously doesn't have the money to afford any new equipment...

I'll look threw the SRD on lunch and look at the normal wight but as I said undeadness doesn't suit her at all. 

I'm still trying to figure out why all the attacks happened in the first place.  You suggested taking a hit and bluffing death would make him leave; yet falling down unconscious didn't have the same effect and she took 4 more hits than she should have needed.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 20, 2004)

Isida, FYI:  I sent you an email earlier tonight.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 20, 2004)

Hmmm... Well, here's how it might have gone down.  She took a total of 93 points of damage (ten of that Vile) and five negative levels in the first two rounds.  Loviana has a total of 106 hit points.  Aekir's next hit did 16 points of damage (including one Vile), which would have brought her to -3 hit points plus an additional negative level.  If Aekir would have left her when she fell, assuming she was dead, Loviana may be able to regain consciousness and escape the Hydra later.  

(I did get your e-mail Bro, but I thought I'd run this by you first)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 20, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Hmmm... Well, here's how it might have gone down.  She took a total of 93 points of damage (ten of that Vile) and five negative levels in the first two rounds.  Loviana has a total of 106 hit points.  Aekir's next hit did 16 points of damage (including one Vile), which would have brought her to -3 hit points plus an additional negative level.  If Aekir would have left her when she fell, assuming she was dead, Loviana may be able to regain consciousness and escape the Hydra later.




That would work for me and is sort of what I suggested in my secound email I sent you.   Which makes me wonder if you got it now so did you?    

If warhn is on board for this that's great, but his guy is highly professional and you did ask him if he wanted to land all of those blows so it's really warhn's call.  I could go either way.  I think it could be intresting to see how Loviana handles the whole being a disgusting undead. 



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> (I did get your e-mail Bro, but I thought I'd run this by you first)



Cool, I'm more than happy either way.  I'm also more than willing to rebuild Loviana with the Unholy Warrior Handbook, as that's how I first envisioned her and now you have that book.   If you have no desire for that I understand that too.


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 20, 2004)

I am flexible.  Putting her down with only a single attack would leave him with more time to get the heck out.  Finishing her off would also be in his character, so I am flexible to other people's desires.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 20, 2004)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> I am flexible.  Putting her down with only a single attack would leave him with more time to get the heck out.  Finishing her off would also be in his character, so I am flexible to other people's desires.




I would rather continue to play with Loviana than make a new character and I’ve come to the decision that being undead isn’t a character killer so I’m really fine with either being at –3 hit points or being brought back as a wight.  

I am worried about being undead as they have severe weaknesses, mainly being turned and also I just how hard it will be for Loviana to pass as human but theirs also an advantage.  Loviana up in till this point has always been a character that doesn’t work in the group concept and her goal to be restored to normal would make her put on hold, maybe even forget, her with for Loviatar.

She has a need for money, the desire to search for someone who would restore her to life, etc.  I guess she becomes more like a typical character as a wight.

So I leave my decision up to the person who has to deal with the consequences the most... Isida it's you call.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 22, 2004)

Ok, how about this.  I'd rather not have an undead character.  If we want to do a little bit of editing, we could do this scenario; Loviana falls unconscious on Aekir's first hit of the second round, unconscious but not dead.  Aekir leaves without Loviana at Ssessarina's insistence.  Loviana could be found by someone in the Honor's Shield and brought inside to recoperate.  Perhaps even Orshallan himself would tend to such a poor child so brutally attacked by some terrible blasphemous creature.

Or if Aekir would truly prefer to kill her, maybe Bro could make another character.  I just looked over the Unholy Warrior's handbook again and you could make a new character using that book.

Or the third option, someone send me the wight template and I'll look over it.  What's it going to be?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ok, how about this.  I'd rather not have an undead character.  If we want to do a little bit of editing, we could do this scenario; Loviana falls unconscious on Aekir's first hit of the second round, unconscious but not dead.




I believe you mean third round…  His second round, and fatal, round of 5 attacks.   



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Aekir leaves without Loviana at Ssessarina's insistence.  Loviana could be found by someone in the Honor's Shield and brought inside to recoperate.  Perhaps even Orshallan himself would tend to such a poor child so brutally attacked by some terrible blasphemous creature.



This would be prefect for Loviana, as it's pretty much what she wanted out of Brother Terrel... 



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Or if Aekir would truly prefer to kill her, maybe Bro could make another character.  I just looked over the Unholy Warrior's handbook again and you could make a new character using that book.




hhhmmm.  A plague carrying unholy warrior spreading desires and destruction with everyone of his tender touches...  hmm very hard to resist. 



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Or the third option, someone send me the wight template and I'll look over it.  What's it going to be?



Sure, I'll do it tonight, I think it will go rather quick and painless...

I don't really get a choice in the matter, Loviana is just a no so innocent victim of chance...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2004)

Sent...  little under an hour, I guess that's not to bad as I was rather distracted.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 22, 2004)

Ok then, if Wrahn will agree to do a little editing as for not picking up Loviana, and we'll just assume she's unconscious but not dead, I'll do some editing on my part, and we'll go from there.  How does that work for everyone?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> How does that work for everyone?



Wonderful, and I thank both of you.


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 22, 2004)

Works for me, I will edit my posts.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2004)

Hello all!  Would you like to be vile?  Sure, we all would, but your DM won't let you because his five-year-old wanders through the dining room where you play way too often for comfort.  "But Isida," you say, "I still want to be vile!"  Then look no further my friend, because Isida Kep'Tukari's Vile Darkness game is looking for new recruits!

"But Isida, this game started back in last October, how in the world am I going to catch up?"  Well, let me tell you.  I was originally going for a more traditional party where everyone would work together for some common goal.  But I wanted everyone to be able to establish themselves as independent at first.  That eventually evolved into the current gaming structure, one of a loosely-woven web of villains all living in the same city and working for the same organization, but only rarely bumping into one another.

So it is extremely easy to drop in and out of the game.  I like to have about six people in my party, and I currently only have 4!  However, as at some point in the future this crazy band might meet my Exaulted Deeds game, I need an equal number in each game.  As there are 7 PCs in that game, I need 7 PCs in this game.  So I need three more vile villains to run around my captial city and cause some havoc.  

Now tell me, who _really_ wants to be vile?  

~~~~~

Notice for all my current players: I'm instituting a new policy for all of my games. If someone doesn't post for over three days and they are holding up the game because of it, I will NPC your player until you return (and you can immediately take up the reins agan). Absence for two weeks without prior notice means I bring in an alternate to take over your character (and they are allowed to make changes to them) or I bring in an entirely new player and character. 

If we're in a closed environment and someone wants to bring in a new character, I reserve the right to have your character wander off, lose interest, take a new job, switch sides, or even kill them in order to keep the game moving. I do not want to have to play three abandoned PCs, so I will probably find a way to remove them from the party at the first available opportunity. 

Please, please, please e-mail me if you realize you haven't posted in several days and real life is keeping you busy. I'd rather know that someone has had a hectic day at work than they found my game boring and quit. And if you find my games boring or confusing, please e-mail me to express your concerns. I'd hate for anyone to be bored playing my games.

I'm instituting this policy for the health of my games and am sincerely not trying to annoy anyone, so no one take it personally!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 16, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Now tell me, who _really_ wants to be vile?




Ahhh me, but I get edited.   

Now in all honesty, I'm not sure if you should be counting Wrahn in the game anymore, we share one other game so I emailed him the other day and was told that work has new configuration, if I ventured a guess I would say firewall or proxy, and that he’s having issues reaching ENworld now and he seems reluctant to do so from home.   (not trying to bad mouth you there buddy…  )

Also after the last meeting between party members I’m uncertain I would be two interested in a meeting with people who would be even more interested in killing Loviana.  

BTW: I’m loving the more than weekly updates!   I just wanted to say that as my lack of posting suggests otherwise but every time I get one of those questions I freak and dig around in all of the background stuff on Low’verok to  make sure I have all of the bases covered.  

I'll get a post up before I go to bed...  In fact I'll start work on it now.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2004)

Well, since Wrahn did say he was having connection issues I'm going to give him the benefit of the doubt for a while.  Luckily in this game dropping out isn't as much of an issue, as everyone is pursuing separate plotlines.  Aekir can just chill in limbo until Wrahn gets back. 

And I'm glad to hear you were doing research, I though Orshallan had scared Loviana into silence or something...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 16, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Aekir can just chill in limbo until Wrahn gets back.



Cool works for me. 



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> And I'm glad to hear you were doing research, I though Orshallan had scared Loviana into silence or something...



Nope not at all, or at least not yet.   Honestly, between doing real work while at work and the fact I was working mids last week, and my desire/need to check out stuff that had been write before makes my posting slow.  I'll pick up my pace quickly enough once it becomes more gut, or intuitive on how I want to go. 

And yeah the Low’verok thread on WoTC forum is one of my few watch threads on there website.


----------



## Ferrix (May 16, 2004)

mmmm vile game... i'm in if you're up for waiting till thursday to get a full character write-up... i'll take a look at the rogue's gallery and get an idea of some niche that could use some work


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2004)

Cool, glad to have you on board Ferrix.  Just lemme know what you come up with.


----------



## Rhia (May 16, 2004)

I've always wanted to be evil.   

However, I just barely joined another one of your games and I am new to the whole PbP gaming world, so I don't expect you to take me in. Just expressing interest. Maybe if you don't get enough others! Though, who are we kidding, everyone wants to be vile! 

On a side note, I'm in awe of how many games you're keeping up with. I can see playing in that many, but DMing all those would probably kill me.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2004)

Well if you want in Rhia, feel free.  Games are there to be played, and I'm impressed with the level of roleplaying you've shown so far with Azure.  

Yeah, it kinda amazes me some days on how many games I have.  I think I started doing it when several of the games I was in I felt lacked the qualities that made for a good game (lack of plot, slow post rate, and fault rested on both the DMs and the players).  When several died after less than two months it made me doubly-determined to provide a large number of durable, interesting games.  I think I'm succeeding.    And that makes me happy.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 16, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> i'll take a look at the rogue's gallery and get an idea of some niche that could use some work




Ahhh Isida, you might want to see about getting that cleaned up. 



			
				Rhia said:
			
		

> On a side note, I'm in awe of how many games you're keeping up with. I can see playing in that many, but DMing all those would probably kill me.



I long ago decided that she either doesn't sleep, isn't human or has a few twins just lying around.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2004)

Oi.  To clean that RG up would take some doing.  I'm willing to re-start the Rogue's Gallery and just have everyone re-post their character.

As for how I do it, it's the sleep thing, I don't actually sleep, I just meditate over my D&D books for four hours, like an elf.


----------



## Rhia (May 16, 2004)

I would like to see what I come up with over the next two days. Please count me in until then. I don't have all those books, but I many of them, including Vile Darkness. If there is anything we need to know that is different from your very first post in this thread, will you post it? Thanks!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 16, 2004)

Isida, hey is there anything you want to say about the Sea of Song before I run my large dirty figures through your masterwork?  :\ 

Maybe like climate?  The typical terrain?  and what else is there in the area besides Song Pearls? (farming, and that like)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2004)

The only changes I made I have included in the first post (adding in a few new books I have aquired or had gifted to me).  So... other than that, go nuts!  Filling a niche or whatnot isn't as important, as it is unlikely all of these characters will meet face-to-face until a much later date.  You may encounter one or two, but in general you will probably be on your own a lot.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2004)

The Sea of Song is mostly fairly warm, though it's much cooler up at the northern end.  Anything having to do with the sea is a huge business on there, with song pearls being the biggest business.  But by far trading is the thing that comes to mind when people talk about the Sea of Song.  For about a day's ride (about 30 miles) around the Sea of Song is a free trade zone that has no controlling nobles in it.  Towns and cities around the Sea of Song are run by councils and mayors, with Albon, the largest trade city in Low'verok, arbitrating all disputes with its Council of Mayors.  

If someone considers themself a "self-made man," they were probably born around the Sea of Song.  In addition to trade, fishing, farming (due to the warmer weather they have better growing conditions around the Sea of Song), and artistry are the biggest industries around the Sea of Song.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 16, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> The Sea of Song is... snip




Very nice, I hope you add those little detials to the grand scheme of things, aka the WotC thread, and I knew I should have just asked in the first place.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 16, 2004)

If you're still recruiting, can I join the crowd of ravening players begging to get in?  I've got a few mechanical concepts floating around, but the basic vileness would be quite similar to that of Gwyn ap Fomor in the likely-deceased Puppy-Kicking game: a person who thrives on the fear of the weak, cultivating it like a vintner and savoring it as a connessieur.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2004)

Paxus, that would be great, come on over!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 16, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> If you're still recruiting, can I join the crowd of ravening players begging to get in?




Hey, I should have sent an email as soon as requirement opened up as I know you've where reading this game for the longest of times.   Anyhow, I'm glad you found it.


----------



## nameless (May 16, 2004)

I presume that the game is still recruiting; if not, feel free to smack me.

I've been told that I have a gift for evil, I think this game would be a blast.


----------



## Rybaer (May 16, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Notice for all my current players: I'm instituting a new policy for all of my games. If someone doesn't post for over three days and they are holding up the game because of it, I will NPC your player until you return (and you can immediately take up the reins agan). Absence for two weeks without prior notice means I bring in an alternate to take over your character (and they are allowed to make changes to them) or I bring in an entirely new player and character.




Change of policy noted.  I'm fully intent on sticking with it.  Gotta find out how things pan out with Rosalyn, after all.      Especially after your last post...poor girl.

I'll be the first to admit that this is the one game I'm involved in that I simply cannot keep up with all the characters and their story lines.  I'll read them, and can vaguely keep up, but the characters and stories are just too complex for me to fully focus on.  Which is why I'm fine with individual plot-lines.  I'm curious to see where things are going, how the characters might eventually get together, and how messy an eventual show down with the righteous side could get.

I'm also eager to see what new characters might be joining up.  We haven't seen a full-blown spellcaster yet (hint, hint).


----------



## Rhia (May 16, 2004)

Hint noted. Actually, I've been wanting to do a pure caster for this anyway. Not sure how one will be able to stand alone, but we'll see!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2004)

But remember that you're working for an organization run by a extremely intelligent and cautious man, if the Black Butterfly thinks that you couldn't do it alone, he'll hire someone else to help watch your back.  For example:  if Melena the wizardress is asked to some magical assassination, but has to get very close to her target and is required to cause some havoc, perhaps the Butterfly might pair her with someone who is experience at being the "heavy muscle" on certain jobs... like Lord Torr Stormrider.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2004)

nameless, I already have three, but your name is on the alternate list.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 16, 2004)

I just noticed this in Rybaer quote...  maybe you edited it in after I had gone by it, but anyhow it's import so I'll comment on it. 



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Notice for all my current players: I'm instituting a new policy for all of my games. If someone doesn't post for over three days and they are holding up the game because of it, I will NPC your player until you return (and you can immediately take up the reins agan). Absence for two weeks without prior notice means I bring in an alternate to take over your character (and they are allowed to make changes to them) or I bring in an entirely new player and character.




All in all I have no issues with this, if there’s one person I trust to run Loviana it would be you, but I'm not sure how needed this truly is in this game...  Where basically running individual campaigns here, then again like Rybaer, I do have issues keeping up with each and everything everyone does so maybe there has been more party interaction.   



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I do not want to have to play three abandoned PCs, so I will probably find a way to remove them from the party at the first available opportunity.




Makes more than perfect sense to me. 



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Please, please, please e-mail me if you realize you haven't posted in several days and real life is keeping you busy. I'd rather know that someone has had a hectic day at work than they found my game boring and quit.




I'm not asking for, nor do I feel like I deserve special treatment, but I feel obligated to tell you of my intentions.  I have no desire, nor will I be quitting your game(s) any time soon.  I have job security, I have no life, and I've spent too much time to contemplate walking out of the story in mid game. 

Anyhow, if you think I'm slacking or lagging behind don’t hesitate to shoot me an email but I think I'm refocused, and I've found out it's much easier to ask then to look. 



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I'm instituting this policy for the health of my games and am sincerely not trying to annoy anyone, so no one take it personally!




Don't forget about for the health of your sanity.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 16, 2004)

Isida, this is probably a weird question for someone to ask when there character has only had one fight, and lost badly mind you, but when are we going to level up? 

Also how do you feel about remade characters?

And did you know there is a Loviatar PrC in the Players Guide to the Faerûn?   (though this might not really be a good pick for Loviana)

Also for all of the new players if there’s anyone out there with the intention of making another character devoted to the goddess of dark pleasure... err I mean pain, you have my blessing.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2004)

Leveling up I will be considering here in a bit, I want to finish this little exhange with Orshallan first and see where that goes.

As for remade characters, do you mean re-made with the intention of taking advantage of things that weren't available at character creation?  Possible, but I would want to see where you are going with it first.

I didn't know there was a Loviatar PrC in the Players Guide to Faerun because I don't have that book yet (I've been put on a very tight budget).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 16, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Leveling up I will be considering here in a bit, I want to finish this little exhange with Orshallan first and see where that goes.




Cool no hurry. 



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> As for remade characters, do you mean re-made with the intention of taking advantage of things that weren't available at character creation?  Possible, but I would want to see where you are going with it first.



Yeah, remade, same thing...  It probably will not work as Skada has made her appearance and it would indeed be hard to pay for it without the PrC but I don’t know…  The character just seems very weak in many ways.  The unholy warrior's handbook, and to the lesser part the book of righteous, seems like a better build for her than the corrupter class.



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I didn't know there was a Loviatar PrC in the Players Guide to Faerun because I don't have that book yet (I've been put on a very tight budget).



I hate to hear about your tight budge it's got to be harsh going to college and suffering from lack of cash for all the things you love... 

Anyhow, the PrC is very cleric driven, has a serious drug addiction but on the plus side it does use the Book of Vile Darkness.   (I'll see about getting you a copy of it.)


----------



## Ferrix (May 16, 2004)

cool, i was thinking a pure spellcaster, maybe an ur-priest of some sort.  although i could play something else, another thought i had was a dark stalker from Fiend Folio.  they're humanoid appearing, so they could blend in.  although a doppleganger would be interesting if you'd allow it, a doppleganger psion (hehehe) or, what's that shape changing PrC from CW at the very end of the prc section.  hehe...  if i went with the doppleganger psion i'd focus on domination and things like that, a manipulator.  as a dark stalker probably end up as a rogue-ish type character, although you seem to have plenty of those already.  as an ur-priest, well that'd need some mental fleshing out in my head, a wizard/cleric/ur-priest/MT could have a great deal of diversity to wreak some havoc.

for personality, i've been wanting to play a character based off of the darkest readings of Nietzsche... an uberman, forges his own destiny without pity or regret, considers mankind a flock, a sharp mind and body, treats those who can't forge their own destiny with vile disdain

that could work with a psionic-dominator type character (the sheep are my toys, he'd end up a bit of a hypocrit), or an ur-priest (only sheep follow gods, literally the anti-christ ), or a monk (i need no sheep forged weapon).


----------



## Ferrix (May 16, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I hate to hear about your tight budge it's got to be harsh going to college and suffering from lack of cash for all the things you love...




so true... so so very true, university sucks the cash out of your pocket, like nothing else, well except probably sending your own kids to university (i'd have to ask my parents about that one)

and of course choosing between eating for a week and doing something you love/buying something for your addiction (whatever it may be), always makes things interesting


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 16, 2004)

Isida, first draft is up; for the other 44K of cash, I need weapons (usually a light pick or other high-crit-multiplier off-hand weapon, a bow, and a truncheon with which to subdue captives) and light armor; anything else is up to you.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2004)

Paxus, I need a couple things first.  Could you please put Gwyn in the given format?  Also if you use anything from any other source than the core, please put the book and page number where it's from so I can reference it properly.  Once Gwyn's in the right format, I will proceed with the rolling-up of all sorts of crazy stuff.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 16, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Paxus, I need a couple things first.  Could you please put Gwyn in the given format?  Also if you use anything from any other source than the core, please put the book and page number where it's from so I can reference it properly.  Once Gwyn's in the right format, I will proceed with the rolling-up of all sorts of crazy stuff.




Right.  Sorry.  The only things I'm using that aren't core are from BoVD, but I will make note of that.

EDIT: Done.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 17, 2004)

Will the new characters be dropped into things straight up, or will there be a bit of revisionism to get the initial meetings/hirings out of the way?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2004)

Paxus, if Gwyn lives in Andeluvay, we can just say he was recently contacted for a job.  If not, he was called there to do some task for the Butterfly.  At any rate, he's to meet Wode in the Hydra's Glass as soon as he gets the message/gets in town.  

Items for Gwyn - 

*Mercykiller* (As _+1 merciful club_, deals an extra 1d6 damage and all of the damage it deals is subdual.  This club is an even polished length of wormwood, magicaly strengthed and stained a dark red.  It resembles the clubs often used by officers of the Watch in Andeluvay, those that are trained to control riots.) - 8,300gp

*Crow's Beak* (As _+1 ioun blade light pick_, this weapon has a socket for an ioun stone in its pommel; as long as the weilder holds the blade he gains the benefit of any ioun stone in the socket as if it were orbiting around his head.  This light pick's sharpened head is slightly carved to suggest a bird's beak, and its shaft is stained black and carved slightly to resemple feathers.  It takes its name from the tendency of the crow to peck out the eyes of its victims; the ioun stone in the pommel is supposed to suggest an eye.) - 6,304gp

*Demon's Warding* (As _ioun stone of resistance +4_.  This ioun stone gives the benefit of a _cloak of resistance +4_.  It is deep orange in color, with a sliver of red in the center that gives it the impression of being an eye.  It is a smooth egg in shape.) - 8,000gp

*Soul of Despair* (As _+1 fearsome mithril chain shirt_ [total armor bonus +5, Max Dex bonus +6, 0 armor check penalty, arcane spell failure 10%, 12.5 lbs].  This chain shirt allows the wearer to create an aura of fear around him in a 40 ft. radius.  Everyone in this area must make a Will save (DC 16) or be affected by the _fear_ spell.  To those who make their save, the wearer appears as he normally is.  To those who fail their save, they see the wearer as a creature from their worst nightmares... which may be no different in Gwyn's case.  

The wearer may activate this effect as a standard action, like activating a magic item, or dismiss the effect as a free action.  This chain shirt seems very fine and elegant, made from mithril as it is, but along the neckline are tiny Infernal runes picked out in red metal.  They seem just a decoration unless someone succeeds on a Spot check (DC 20) to recognize they are actually writing.  Even then the person must be able to read Infernal before he realizes what their intent is.  The shirt itself was quenched in the blood of those that died from fear, in a terrible ritual that cost ten people their lives.) - 10,350gp

*Little One* (As _+1 shrinking mighty (+4) composite longbow._  Upon command ("vanish") this bow can shrink, as if affected by the _shrink item_ spell.  This is not a very spectacular weapon, but a rather practical one.  This bow shrinks down to a tiny, bow-shaped patch that is easily hidden.  Most would not think to remove this shread of cloth when disarming someone, even if they found it in the first place.  And what is the point of taking someone's arrows if they have no bow?  This bow is fairly normal, though near the grip there are carvings of bees, beetles, ants, and other tiny creatures.) - 8,800gp

*Earring of Deceit* (As _hat of disguise_.  This appears to be a simple elegant golden hoop earring.  When examined very closely (such as with a magnifying glass) tiny engravings of dopplegangers, phasms, araneas, and other deceiving shapechangers can be see on its surface.) - 2,000gp

And you have 246gp left over for other necessities.  If you don't like these items, tell me and I will do a cosmic re-roll.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 17, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Paxus, if Gwyn lives in Andeluvay, we can just say he was recently contacted for a job.  If not, he was called there to do some task for the Butterfly.  At any rate, he's to meet Wode in the Hydra's Glass as soon as he gets the message/gets in town.
> 
> Items for Gwyn -
> 
> ...




Everything is wonderful, including the names, save for one; the Earring of Deceit is rendered unnecessary by the Mortal Skin class ability.  Possible replacement items include scrolls of Mortal Hunter spells (Morality Undone would give him great delight with paladins, and Phantasmal Killer would let him do a rush job without too much regret), potions, or enchanted arrows.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Everything is wonderful, including the names, save for one; the Earring of Deceit is rendered unnecessary by the Mortal Skin class ability.  Possible replacement items include scrolls of Mortal Hunter spells (Morality Undone would give him great delight with paladins, and Phantasmal Killer would let him do a rush job without too much regret), potions, or enchanted arrows.



  *Rasm frasm*  I was trying to spend that last 2,000gp so neatly!    That's what I get for not double-checking.  Ok then, ignore the Earring of Deceit.  Instead, go with these:

*scroll of morality undone* (This scroll is written on the parchment skin of a fallen paladin, and written in an ink of his powdered holy symbol, the blood of his brother paladin he betrayed during his fall from grace, and some of the ash from his temple he burned down.  It is tied with his dried and tanned tongue, and contained in an elaborate scroll case made from his femur, capped with pieces of his skull, and decorated with his teeth.  Hair from his mount keeps the scroll caps on.  DC 16) - 700gp

*scroll of phantasmal killer* (This scroll is very ancient, written on the preserved burial shroud of a madman that became an eye of fear and flame.  It is inked with the blood of fifty of his victims along with the remnents of both of his crushed gem eyes.  It is tied with a braid of the hair of his victims and contained in a stone scroll case that resembles a reliquary for Nerull.  When the spell is cast, it deals an additional 2d6 worth of fire damage to the victim even if he makes his initial Will save, DC 16.) - 900gp

*scroll of charm person* (This scroll was made by a cleric of Sune, a lovely redheaded woman you frightened to death, taking this scroll afterwards.  It is written on pink paper made from rose petals, and inked with the juice of wine and passion fruit.  It is tied with some of the hair you gently removed from her head, and is in a lovely scroll case made of persimmon wood and capped with rose quartz in the shape of open roses.  As it was made by a rather powerful cleric, the DC is 18) - 200gp

*potion of love* (Another little something you picked off of a cleric of Sune, this potion is in a bottle carved from rose quarz and engraved with Sune's symbol.  A minor illusion on the bottle gives the symbol color and a semblance of life.  It is stoppered with gold and the top of the stopper is stamped with a heart.  The potion inside is very much like fine white wine, with a faint hint of roses.  As this was made by a gifted cleric, the DC is 16.) - 200gp

Ok, so all of the above replaces the Earring of Deceit.  Do those work for you?


----------



## Rhia (May 17, 2004)

Just a quick note that I've zeroed in on a concept and will be working on it tomorrow. Basically, a Drow Enchanter with a superiority complex (particularly over humans), with a further drive to build wealth and satisfy carnal needs. She thrills at manipulating and bending others' wills to do her bidding. She doesn't just kill the paladin, she forces the paladin, through manipulations, to become the killer of innocents. That's not a specific example, just the sort she is. There are no cliche needs for revenge. She simply sees herself as far superior to everyone. She enjoys using men and throwing them away. Her charisma will be somewhat high as well as her intelligence. As for jobs, she might be more of a "learn the secret of" kind of worker than a killer. Not sure.

She'll have the Daylight Adaptation feat which will reflect her years of surface living. She'll specialize in Enchantments with secondary in Illusions or Transmutations. Probably giving up Evocation spells. Violate Spell feat is possible. I like Dark Speech, but it sounds too dangerous to use. Evil Brand could be interesting. That feat kinda depends on how the DM rules it. Can non evils tell just by looking at you, you're evil? Is the brand necessarily visible to the naked eye? Perhaps it's hidden under clothing, but so strong other evils can "sense" it. Perhaps it's a form of soul branding. Eh, probably Violate Spell.

I like Mindbender for her, but I'm not willing to give up so many caster levels, I think. If Red Wizards of Thay could be adapted to the homebrew, it's very powerful for increasing DCs. Though at this point I'm leaning straight wizard. Mostly because I can't find a suitable PRC. Though I don't have all the books.

Anyway, this is the first thoughts on my character.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 17, 2004)

They're wonderful, and again my items have more backstory and description than my character.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2004)

Rhia, sounds pretty good, and she would get along splendidy with Loviana.  Or scratch her eyes out at the first opportunity, I can't decide.  As for Mindbender, it's actually a pretty good PrC, even with the loss of caster levels.  I've seen it in action in a face-to-face game and it was extremely effective.  The loss of caster levels is balanced by the fact that you get other people to do stuff for you.  And there's nothing wrong with cohorts and followers!   

Edit:  Paxus, I'm glad you like your items!  I've always wanted to give scrolls and potions a little more than just the lip service they always get.  I mean, they need rare ingredients, take days and days to make, and suck the life-force out of the caster!  So, because this is a PbP game and I can get away with it, I can add flavor and history up the wazoo.


----------



## Rhia (May 18, 2004)

Isida, I'm looking for advice on a diety. Do the Drow of this world have a similar history as the drow of Faerun? I'm mostly looking for a patron diety of Drow, if you will. One whom most of them worship. I'm not sure she will, but it would be helpful to know. Otherwise, I'm looking at both Vecna and Loviatar. Though I'm throwing the demon Graz'zt into the history too.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 18, 2004)

Vecna, Loviatar, Lolth, and Beshaba might all be excellent dieties depending on her inclinations.  While Lolth might be the queen of the drow, she's also the goddess of cruelty, spiders, and secrets to other races.  Many drow women worship Loviatar or Beshaba as well.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 18, 2004)

Rhia, as I said I have no issue with another worshipping Loviatar so don't let Loviana stand in the way of your choice. 

Isida, hey nothing need happen on her "midnight walk."  She has no plans of doing anything evil or vile, she's just happy to get a break from her room but I didn’t want to assume to much so I left it open ended.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 18, 2004)

Ok Bro, good to know.



			
				Ralam said:
			
		

> *At news of the ring of curses Ralam's face contorts with rage and he starts swearing and pacing like a caged leopard.*
> 
> "The &*%^# &$^#%@ *$^#^@! He should have just &^$%&*^ died! &*#^%$% godlickers, and there *%^&$#^# services." Ralam stops and turns to Yill, rage still twisting his face, "I've had the curse taken care of. If the &%^$#@* bi&%$ did her job right it shouldn't be a problem. What kind of information has the kid gotten from it?"



  Nice tantrum linnorm!  I didn't know Ralam had that kind of piss and vinegar in him.  He's becoming rather unhinged...


----------



## linnorm (May 18, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Nice tantrum linnorm!  I didn't know Ralam had that kind of piss and vinegar in him.  He's becoming rather unhinged...




Heh, normally he doesn't.  The strain of the curse and the fact he (a devil worshipper) needs to rely on a god(ess) for help with it and now the news that the job hit a snag are starting to make him crack.  Of course, if you're worshipping an archdevil you're probably not all there to begin with.


----------



## Rhia (May 18, 2004)

Eradiel, Drow Wizard/Mindbender is up! First draft anyway. Since spellbooks cost so much to put together, I didn't get her a weapon. Though whatever she has needs to be concealable, I should think. Anyway, I'll go over it again later to check for mistakes and maybe clean up the overly long backgroun. 

I created her as a 3e character since I don't have Faerun 3.5e updates and I used spells from there. Thanks, Isida!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2004)

Rhia, Erdiel looks pretty good, and her background is thoroughly despicable (and cool).    A question and a couple requests:  What is the spell that she has permanent on herself?  Could you put your familiar's full stats up when you get a chance?  And what is your wish list (aside from a concealable weapon)?

Oh, and since this is a 3.0 game, you're good.  And nararoot is 2sp a dose.  And you used the special spellbook stuff from Magic of Faerun, so that gets you brownie points.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 19, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> so that gets you brownie points.





Brownie points?  When did you go to them...?     Are my cool points still redeemable?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2004)

Silly Bro, brownie points are for girls!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 19, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Silly Bro, brownie points are for girls!




D'oh!!  but I really like brownies...    Even the Little Debbie brownies that are as hard as a brick...


----------



## Rhia (May 19, 2004)

Brownies are nice. So are brownie points!

OK, I added on my sheet 10 doses of nararoot, corrected that I purchased 2 permanency scrolls to make _Detect Magic_ and _See Invisibility_ permanent, and the familiar stats. However, I just copied the stats right out of the MM for the owl. As I have no idea how to advance a familiar from lvl 1 to lvl 5. I'm sort of assuming she stays tiny (I'd like her to) and so doesn't increase in anything except her familiar traits. Let me know if that's wrong. I really have no idea how to do it any other way.

I have a wish list! I just didn't put it there since it's rather gradious and long term. a neat Magic Weapon, Bracer's of Armor with speed enhancement, headband of intellect, cloak of charisma, traveler's cloak, boots of elvenkind, ring of protection, ring of wizardy, glove of storing or gloves of dexterity, wands and scrolls of various useful spells. There are lots of neat stuff that I didn't put down because it's all too much to think about. Really, I trust you. You don't have to use anything on this list. 

I love that Spellbook stuff from Magic of Faerun. I actually think she'd have a traveler's spellbook too, but can't really afford to do that! I also wanted to get a Leomund's Secret Chest to hide her book away, but decided that was going pretty far (money wise... 5,000 for every chest and if you lost the reproduction it's gone forever!) and being glamered was probably enough!

P.S.
Spellbooks are expensive and the funny thing is, I've looked over threads starting high level campaigns before and the wizards usually forget that they have to spend money on their spellbooks! I remember one in particular had like a 60,000gp book and didn't account for it in his gold at all. Oh well, I wasn't the DM nor was I playing, just reading.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2004)

Well, I assume the spells a wizard gets for each level are free, and it's only if you want extra spells you have to pay for.  Also, how about your cohort?  It's the teifling right?  What do you envision for class and stuff, or should I surprise you?  I'll have your items up yet tonight, along with your cohort, if you give me any suggestions on that.


----------



## Rhia (May 19, 2004)

Yeah, I didn't pay for the two automatic spells I get per level, nor the extra ones at first level.

The tiefling is what I had in mind. though I don't mind editing the backstory if you have something different in mind. The way I envision it (and I've never taken leadership before, so I may be wrong about this being an option) is someone who does not go everywhere with her, but who stays mainly at the residence. He would take care of the daily life (finding people to do laundry and cook probably) as well as tend her in whatever way she wants. Maybe someone who sees she has potential to gain wealth and possibly power and who doesn't mind being her assistant. I'd say she takes care of him too because good subjects are hard to come by! I'll make sure to spend some of my gold on him. 

Which reminds me, how much should I be calculating to keep up a residence? On say, a monthly basis?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2004)

Rhia said:
			
		

> Yeah, I didn't pay for the two automatic spells I get per level, nor the extra ones at first level.
> 
> The tiefling is what I had in mind. though I don't mind editing the backstory if you have something different in mind. The way I envision it (and I've never taken leadership before, so I may be wrong about this being an option) is someone who does not go everywhere with her, but who stays mainly at the residence. He would take care of the daily life (finding people to do laundry and cook probably) as well as tend her in whatever way she wants. Maybe someone who sees she has potential to gain wealth and possibly power and who doesn't mind being her assistant. I'd say she takes care of him too because good subjects are hard to come by! I'll make sure to spend some of my gold on him.
> 
> Which reminds me, how much should I be calculating to keep up a residence? On say, a monthly basis?



  Well, for the tiefling (who would be effectively 10th level) I could see an Expert/Rogue or something like that.  Also, you have 15 1st level followers and 1 2nd level follower.  Assuming you have something like a 3 story townhouse, four bedrooms (one subdivided into servent's quarters), attic, basement, parlor, dining room, kitchen, laundry, receiving room, and a small garden, I assume you would have a cook, two maids, a gardener who would do the heavy lifting, as well as your tiefling cohort who would act as a butler and run the household.  That leaves you 11 more 1st level followers and a 2nd level one.

I would assume you would have a network of people in many stratas of society that could feed you any information you desire (probably many of them are other people's maids or whatnot, those who are invisible yet know everything).  They might report to the head of your spy network (your 2nd level guy, a rogue probably), who would in turn report to the tiefling, and then he would tell you.

Now, because you're a Mindbender, and these are your followers, I'm going to assume that they work for you more out of love than money.  So you're going to get a discount on your staff costs.  In addition, since Eradiel is a great lover of beauty, I would assume she would go for excellent food, fine herbs to perfume your bed linens, fine wine, the occasional party, that kind of thing.

So let's say you have to pay 50 gold a month in household costs.  You pay your domestic staff a total of 6 gold a month (I assume their food and clothes come out of the household budget).  Your spy network costs you 35 gold a month.  Your butler serves you out of love, but he has 15 gold a month to do with what he pleases.  So that's a total of 106gp a month for your staff and home.

As for your familiar:

*Familiar: Claire, small owl* [as a White-faced Scops Owl, small grey, nocturnal, white face surrounded by black edging and large ear-tufts, orange eyes, 6" high] Hit Dice: 10d8 (20 hp); Init: +3 (dex); Speed: 10 ft, fly 40 ft (average); AC: 20 (+2 size, +3 dex, +5 natural); Attacks: Claws +8 melee; Damage: Claws 1d2-2; Face: 2 1/2 x 2 1/2; Reach: 0 ft; SQ: low-light vision, improved evasion, share spells, empathic link, touch spells, speak with master; Saves: Fort +2; Ref +5; Will +10; Abilities: Str 6, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 4; Skills: Listen +14, Move Silently +20, Spot +6 (+8 racial to spot in dusk and darkness); Feats: Weapon Finesse (claws), Alertness 

The +2 to Move Silently should be calculated into your own skills.  Put it down even if you don't have ranks in it.  Hit points for a familiar are always half the master's.  Hit dice is the master's hit dice.  Familiar has master's BAB (in your case your familiar has Weapon Finesse, so her Dex is added to her claw attack).  Base saving throws are master's (your base Fort save should be +2, base Reflex should be +2, base Will should be +8).  Familiar uses all your skills with your skill ranks and its own ability scores, unless it has better ones on its own, in that case, leave it.  Obviously it may not be able to use all of your skills (for example, if you had Open Lock).  

And I just realized that I'm really tired, so I will finish up your items and cohort tomorrow.


----------



## Rhia (May 19, 2004)

First of all, Isida, I offer both my apologies and much thanks for all the work you've put into helping me. It's not your fault I don't know the rules well, but you've taken the time to educate me and I appreciate it.  I'm sure no one else gives you this kind of trouble!

OK. I hadn't realized I could have both a cohort and followers. Your ideas sound perfect. It's basically like you know Eradiel better than I do! I'm assuming the 11 spies don't have to be fleshed out now. But if the case arises, I (we  ) can do it then. 

I understand (mostly) all the familiar things except this: "Base saving throws are master's (your base Fort save should be +2, base Reflex should be +2, base Will should be +8)." Those are completely different numbers than I came up with for my base saves. I took Wizard 5 (fort +1 ref +1 will +4) and added them with Mindbender 5 (fort +4 ref +1 will +4) to come up with (fort +5 ref +2 will +8) for base saves. Ok, I just realize that those are the numbers I meant to come up with but I wrote completely wrong ones down. I'll change them.

I'll also take the first 106 gp housekeeping budget out of my starting cash, leaving me with 137 gp for cash.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2004)

*Blink*  Well I'll be, I must have been looking at the wrong chart for the mindbender when I wrote that.  I had just assumed they have Wizard saves.  Ok then, right.  I shall try to have your cohort fleshed out and your items up by sometime today, probably in the afternoon.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2004)

Rhia, I thought I might also do something different for the Mindbender’s saves for their abilities.  They currently have a fixed DC, and I always prefer formulaic DCs for PrCs.  For your Mindbender supernatural abilities that have the fixed DCs, instead let’s set the DC at 10 + ½ Mindbender level + Cha mod.  Would you prefer that or stick with the flat DCs?

Items for *Eradiel*

*Firehair’s Delight* (As _cloak of charisma +4._  This necklace is made from tiny links of magically-strengthened ruby, with a large, star-shaped ruby pendent.  Received as a gift of devotion from a follower of Sune, this necklace makes the wearer stand out in a crowd.) – 16,000gp

*Fey’s Gift* (This ring grants a +2 to Dexterity, increases the wearer’s base speed by 5 feet, and gives a +5 bonus to both Hide and Move Silently checks.  The wearer also gets a +2 bonus to attack and damage roles against elves and fey.  However, the wearer receives a –10 penalty to social skills when interacting with elves or fey, if they can see the ring. This is a bone ring polished to a natural shine.  When put on it becomes very cold and dark jagged runes appear, slowly moving around the ring.  This ring was made from the femur of an elven child sacrificed to the lords of darkness, using a lengthy torture ceremony designed to place the essence of the fey into the ring.) – 8,000gp  (From Materia Magical, Elven Bone Ring)

*Nightblade* (This +1 adamantine dagger is particularly potent against the forces of good.  When used against a good target the enhancement bonus increases to +2 and the good target must make a Will save (DC 16) or take one point of random ability damage.  This dagger is made from adamantine, a dark, almost purplish metal, and engraved with symbols for darkness in a dozen languages.  The hilt is wrapped in black spider silk, and a black opal is set in the pommel, delicately carved to give a suggestion of spider fangs.) – 11,702gp (From Lords of Darkness)

*Irresistible* (This is a set of silver cuff earrings, meant to be worn on the upper earlobe, are strikingly attractive.  They have tiny diamond chips on them, and are always polished to a mirror brightness.  In nearly any kind of light they sparkle and shine, drawing attention to the wearer.  They provide the wearer with a +4 circumstance bonus to all Charisma-based social skill checks.  The earring may also employ a magical attraction to draw people to the wearer.  The target must be of a similar race.  The target mages a Will save (DC 18) or find the wearer irresistible and walk over to her.  What happens after then is up to the wearer’s social skills.  If the target must cross a dangerous area to get to the wearer, or has been attacked by the wearer, he gets a +4 to his save.  This power is effective out to 100 feet and may be used 3/day.) – 4,000gp (From Materia Magica, Earring of Attraction)

*Evermask* (This ring appears to be an elegant, if impossible, braid of ruby, diamond, and golden topaz.  It acts as a _ring of counterspells_ and currently has _dispel magic_ in it.) – 4,000gp

*scroll of cat’s grace* (This scroll is indeed made from the skin of a cat, with the silky black fur still attached.  Its scroll case is similarly furred, and a slightly humorous carving of a startled feline face is carved on the bone caps.) – 150gp

*Clear Mind’s Flame* (As focusing candle.  This is a long green taper made with wax impregnated with herbs used to enhance concentration and memory, such as mint and rosemary.  This candle will burn for an hour, and those within 20 feet of it gain a +1 circumstance bonus to Alchemy, Appraise, Decipher Script, Forgery, Scry, and Search skills.  If you’re attempting to identify a potion or using the _scrying_ spell, or doing anything else that takes more than one action you only get the bonus if you stay within the radius for the entire time.) – 100gp

48 gp left

And here is your cohort and all of your followers to boot.

*Devon Dovehand, male tiefling Exp5/Rog6:* CR 10; Size M (5 ft., 6 in. tall); HD 5d6 + 6d6; hp 36; Init +7 (+3 Dex, +4 Improved initiative); Spd 30 ft.; AC 16 (+3 Dex, +3 armor); Attack +9/+4 melee (1d4+2, dagger), or +11/+6 ranged (1d4+2, dagger); SV Fort +3, Ref +9, Will +8; AL NE; Str 13, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 16, Wis 15, Cha 10.  

_Tiefling abilities:_  Cold, fire, and electricity resistance 5, darkvision 60 ft., native outsider, _darkness_ 1/day as 11th level sorcerer.
_Rogue abilities:_  Sneak attack +3d6, Evasion, Uncanny Dodge (Dex bonus AC, can’t be flanked).

_Languages Spoken_: Common, Draconic, Planestongue, Elven.

_Skills and feats:_ Appraise +17, Bluff +8, Decipher Script +17, Diplomacy +14, Forgery +17, Gather Information +14, Hide +6, Innuendo +9, Intimidate +9, Listen +9, Perform (courtesan) +14, Pick Pocket +8, Profession (butler) +16, Spot +9; Quick Draw, Improved Initiative, Flick of the Wrist, Hamstring.  

_Possessions_: 21,000 gp in gear.  Nondescript Box (4,552gp, S&S), bag of 10 _jumping caltrops_ (1,500gp, S&S), _+1 glammered leather armor_ (4,160gp), _+1 returning dagger_ (8,302gp) and masterwork silver dagger (310gp) in wrist sheaths, two masterwork daggers in boot sheaths, 5 more masterwork daggers in various other hidden sheaths, 4 butler’s uniforms, belt pouch, ledgers and books for keeping track of household expenses and flow of information, kept locked in the nondescript box with an amazing lock (DC 40), to which only you and he hold the key, keys to other rooms of the house.

_Appearance:_  Devon’s demonic heritage is not particularly evident, unless you look very closely at his long, soft, wavy black hair.  Nestled in them are a short pair of horns, black as obsidian and kept neatly polished.  Devon is a tall, elegant tiefling with impeccable manners and an utter devotion to his mistress.  He is skilled in running the affairs of the household as well as managing her spy network.  He is capable of attending to all the little annoying details that Eradiel would rather not bother herself with, as well as attending to Eradiel in every way possible.  

*Rendar Greenthumb, gardener, male human Com1:* CR 1; Size M (4 ft., 7 in. tall); HD 1d4; hp 4; Init +1 (+1 Dex); Spd 30 ft.; AC 11 (+1 Dex); Attack +3 melee, or +1 ranged; SV Fort -2, Ref +1, Will +5; AL N; Str 16, Dex 12, Con 11, Int 9, Wis 16, Cha 8.

_Languages Spoken_: Common.

_Skills and feats:_ Profession (gardener) +9, Handle Animal +5; Skill focus (Profession [gardener]), Skill focus (Handle Animal).  Weapon proficient in: club

_Possessions:_ 8 gp in gear.  (Clothes, tools, ect.)

*Alirra Eligaras, cook, female human Com1:* CR 1; Size M (5 ft., 1 in. tall); HD 1d4+1; hp 5; Init +1 (+1 Dex); Spd 30 ft.; AC 11 (+1 Dex); Attack +3 melee, or +1 ranged; SV Fort +3, Ref +1, Will +2; AL N; Str 11, Dex 12, Con 13, Int 11, Wis 15, Cha 10.

_Languages Spoken:_ Common.

_Skills and feats: _Profession (cook) +8, Profession (food decorator) +6, Listen +6; Great Fortitude, Skill focus (Profession [cook]).  Weapon proficient in: clever

_Possessions:_ 8 gp in gear.  (Clothes, tools, keepsakes)

*Jelena Wathe and Inlash Orlon, maids, female human Com1:* CR 1; Size M (5 ft., 4 in. tall); HD 1d4; hp 4; Init +6 (+2 Dex, +4 Improved initiative); Spd 30 ft.; AC 12 (+2 Dex); Attack -1 melee, or +2 ranged; SV Fort +0, Ref +2, Will +4; AL N; Str 8, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 12.

_Languages Spoken:_ Common, Elven.

_Skills and feats: _Profession (maid) +9, Spot +6, Listen +6, [Jelena] Profession (hairdresser) +6, [Inlash] Profession (seamstress) +6; Improved initiative, Skill Focus (Profession [maid]).  Weapon proficient in:  knife

_Possessions:_ 8 gp in gear. (Clothes, tools, ect.)

*Spies, male and female human Com1: *CR 1; Size M (5 ft., 4 in. tall); HD 1d4+1; hp 5; Init +6 (+2 Dex, +4 Improved initiative); Spd 30 ft.; AC 12 (+2 Dex); Attack +1 melee, or +2 ranged; SV Fort +1, Ref +2, Will +4; AL N; Str 12, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 12.

_Languages Spoken:_ Common, Elven, Planestongue.

_Skills and feats:_ Appraise +4, Hide +2, Listen +6, Move silently +2, Profession +6, Spot +6, Use rope +6; Improved initiative, Iron will.  Weapon proficient in:  varies, dagger, club, quarterstaff most common.

_Possessions: _8 gp in gear.  (Clothes, belt pouch, necessary tools, bribes)

*Astrid Sardin, spymaster, female half-elf Rog2:* CR 2; Size M (4 ft., 11 in. tall); HD 2d6; hp 11; Init +3 (+3 Dex); Spd 30 ft.; AC 13 (+3 Dex); Attack +1 melee, or +4 ranged; SV Fort +0, Ref +6, Will +1; AL NE; Str 11, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 15, Wis 14, Cha 16.

*Half-elf abilities:*  Immune to _sleep_ spells and similar magical effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against Enchantment spells or effects.  Low light vision, elven blood.  

_Rogue abilities:_  Sneak attack +1d6, evasion.

_Languages Spoken:_ Common, Elven, Draconic, Planestongue.

_Skills and feats:_  Appraise +7, Bluff +8, Diplomacy +10, Gather Information +10, Innuendo +7, Listen +8, Pick pocket +8, Read Lips +7, Search +3, Sense motive +7, Spot +8; Trustworthy

_Possessions:_ 2,000 gp in gear.  Light armor, daggers, short sword, bribes.


----------



## Rhia (May 20, 2004)

Isida, the variable DCs will be fine with me. 

I love the items! Thank you. I'll add all that and the cohort/followers into my character sheet. Wow, with all that went into this character, I hope nothing is forgotten. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 20, 2004)

Don't worry, I saved all that to my hard drive, I would cry if I lost all of that.  But I kiss the ground that Jamis Buck walks on, as without his NPC and treasure generators I would go nuts.  At any rate Eradiel can leap in here at any point.  You'll be invited to attend a meeting at the Red Hall, a comfortable meeting hall in the Firelight district that offers utter discretion for what parties are held within its walls.  You were given the impression the Butterfly needed to call upon your manipulative and information-gathering skills.


----------



## Rhia (May 20, 2004)

Alright, cool!

I thought I'd add that it's probably safe to say Eradiel would wear Firehair's Delight, Irresistible, and Evermask frequently. Only taking the first two off if she wants to be incognito. Fey's Gift she'll take with her, but only put it on situationally. Nightblade can be in a thigh holster. I've always loved thigh holsters!


----------



## Rhia (May 20, 2004)

Oh and I have a question. Will you be controling cohorts/followers or will I or will we both depending on the situation? I know different DMs prefer different ways with that.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 20, 2004)

Rhia, I just ran your items/cohorts through a spellchecker and added a smidge more background on Devon.  As for controlling the cohorts/followers, I think it will be a duel control system.  Essentially if you're asking them for information only I would know, I have to control them.  Other than that, you get to play with them, except when I need them for something.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 21, 2004)

In the House Millithor game, you allowed someone to take a wingless half-fiend cohort for an ECL +3; might Gwyn also lose his wings, for an extra level of Mortal Hunter?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2004)

Yup, go ahead.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 21, 2004)

Rhia, I'm very disappointed.  You let some other half-fiend have all the fun, and poor Gwyn is left out in the dark alone, with only a couple priests of Hieroneous to comfort him.  I hope they scream well.


----------



## Rhia (May 21, 2004)

Perhaps if Gwyn is a _good_ boy, she'll give him a gift one day, too.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 21, 2004)

Gwyn?  Be a _good_ boy?  He's bad to the bone; been so since birth, will be so until death finally claims him kicking and biting.  Unless that's what you mean by good, in which case he can certainly succeed.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2004)

Ya know, I was just re-reading some parts of the IC thread and I've come to the conclusion (and I mean this in the kindest way possible) that all your characters are vile, viscious, degenerate freaks with really no socially redeeming value, and if my thread were a movie, it would be an R, if not an NC-17.

Good work all!


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 21, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ya know, I was just re-reading some parts of the IC thread and I've come to the conclusion (and I mean this in the kindest way possible) that all your characters are vile, viscious, degenerate freaks with really no socially redeeming value, and if my thread were a movie, it would be an R, if not an NC-17.
> 
> Good work all!




Would you prefer R or NC-17?  I can do either, by keeping it low-key (e.g., "Gwyn does things to the little girl that ought not be done to little girls, taking care not to cause visible damage) or by being explicit (I won't provide an example of this unless asked, because it'd be highly offensive).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2004)

Well, we're pushing the Eric's Grandma rule as it is, and I already asked Bro to tone down a scene once before.  We're going more R than NC-17.  See the scene I recently did for a night with Torr and three prostitutes for how to kind of do a sexual scene.  Rhia's first post was also appropriate for things of that nature.  

But gleefully applying my American double standards, one can be a smidge more graphic with your violence.  Not a lot more graphic, but a bit more graphic.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 21, 2004)

Alright; though I confess I'm not familiar with the Eric's Grandma rule, it seems to follow naturally from the Monte's Mom rule I know well.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2004)

Paxus, the Eric's Grandma rule is the rule from the founding of the site:  If it would offend Eric Noah's Grandmother, don't post it.  Eric Noah being the original EN behind ENWorld.

And you can be just a tad more... emotive in your last post if you want.  I mean, why would Gwyn do that?  Was he feeling a need that could only be fulfilled by seeing some pretty young thing in pain?  Did he want to humiliate her physically and/or sexually, or simply cause her pain without marking her?  Did he want to use her father's face to say hateful things?  I mean, it was kinda like, Gwyn goes out, buys a sandwich, and eats it at his apartment, ya know?  I want to get into Gwyn's vile little mind.

You can couch the more explicit in somewhat vague terms, but I do need to feel slightly creeped out when I'm reading people's posts, particularly if they're doing those kinds of acts.  Don't make them too trivial to read, even if they might seem trivial or routine to the character.  It lessens their impact.  Think of it as writing a horror story.


----------



## Ferrix (May 21, 2004)

Back from Seattle, give me a day or so to work up the briefs for the vile beast.

danke


----------



## Ferrix (May 22, 2004)

Would you allow the corrupted template on a character?  And what would you peg it's ECL as?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 22, 2004)

Depends on the race of the character.  What were you thinking of?


----------



## Ferrix (May 22, 2004)

A corrupted human monk


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 22, 2004)

With the fast healing... how about a 5 or 6?


----------



## Ferrix (May 22, 2004)

ouch... how 'bout not then... doesn't seem to be a good enough trade for all those skill points and what not, oh well... some sort of human monk-type...

oh, would flurry of blows and other monk stuff improve if i take levels of Initiate of Draconic Mysteries?

and that Cha 15 req. on Vile Ki Strike confuses the hell out of me


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 22, 2004)

Well, having looked at the Initiate, I would say they do not.  You could add the BAB to your current progression of monk attacks, but you wouldn't gain the lesser bonuses to your flurry of blows, nor the faster flurry attack progression.  

And I think there's a Cha 15 prereq on Vile Ki Strike for a reason.  If it had a Wis 15 prereq there would be no reason for a vile monk _not_ to take it.  You need to take some sacrifices for this feat, as vile damage is no walk in the park.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 22, 2004)

Rhia and Paxus, let me know if I stepped on your toes there or anything.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 22, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Rhia and Paxus, let me know if I stepped on your toes there or anything.




Stepped on my toes?  I must thank you from the bottom of my heart; I could never have managed to capture Gwyn's sadism that beautifully without violating the Eric's Grandma rule as badly as poor Lyla was.  I suppose this is why you are the Master, and we but humble players.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 22, 2004)

Thank you very much!  I occasionally write in my spare time, and because I play so much D&D I've gotten pretty good at couching the unmentionable in ways that allows Eric's Grandma not to flinch too badly.  But you go next time, if you feel comfortable.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 22, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Thank you very much!  I occasionally write in my spare time...




That was insanely well written…  Just in general but consider I know you’ve been fairly busy with answer my emails, the lateness of the night/morning, etc, etc, etc.  Anyhow simply amazing.  

Not that I really think you have free time but I would be very curious to read 
what you have written...  Though I must be honest most, if not all, poetry is wasted on me.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 22, 2004)

Heh, no poetry, I write sci-fi and fantasy, a fair amount of fanfic (fan fiction, fiction using characters and scenarios from established settings using established characters, like Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Star Trek, X-Men, or what-have-you).  But thank you very much for your kind comments!  It's Friday night, I've had way too much caffeine, and it's storming over here in Iowa, so I'm reasonably alert.  Besides, I told myself I was going to get some good introductory posts in for our two newest players today.  

Besides, both had worked pretty hard on their characters, and they gave me what I needed to work with.  All of you guys are my inspiriation.    I couldn't write half as well in a vacuum.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 22, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Heh, no poetry, I write sci-fi and fantasy, a fair amount of fanfic (fan fiction, fiction using characters and scenarios from established settings using established characters, like Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Star Trek, X-Men, or what-have-you).



Most of them I know all to well.   Not much of a Buffy Fan but I could probaly make it through without looking like a total fool.   So honestly, you know my email address so send some of this fan fiction.   (I am busy working right now, no honestly I am, but I will get to it soon. 



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> It's Friday night, I've had way too much caffeine, and it's storming over here in Iowa, so I'm reasonably alert.



I really miss nights like that...  There’s something to be said about being chilled to the bone from dampness and I miss being underway for most of the same reasons...  Of course when the dampness from the ocean is coming up you get a real nice view of the stars without the usually light pollution.



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I couldn't write half as well in a vacuum.




I truly do not believe this and I consider it a load of me.  but I do appreciate the modesty.


----------



## Rhia (May 22, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Rhia and Paxus, let me know if I stepped on your toes there or anything.



There's been no toe-stepping over here! I'm glad you moved Eradiel along in the story.  I had been wondering if Eradiel would alter her appearance for all meetings, and now I know she probably does! I would assume the Black Butterfly and his cohorts know she is, in truth, a Drow. Would I be correct?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 22, 2004)

Yes, the Butterfly knows she's a drow, but Eradiel is smart enough to know that she has to disguise her race when she goes out.  And she does have _alter self_.


----------



## Rhia (May 23, 2004)

And, of course, why she has a lesser extend rod! 

I have a question before I take myself off to bed and before I post. Cydric said "one of those knights." I'm wondering how much Eradiel already knows about the knights and their appearances. 

Thanks!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 23, 2004)

In the first post of the thread I have some rumors and whatnot of Andeluvay.  There have been occasions of these knights, armored like they were on parade, showing up and rescuing the downtrodden.  The city guard suspects the church of Hoar.  Other rumors say that the king has created an order of vigiltante knights on the request of his comatose queen.  If you want a better out of character look at them, go to page 7 of the IC thread and take a read.  There's also an example of them on page 4 of For the Greater Good.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 23, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> If you want a better out of character look at them, go to page 7 of the IC thread and take a read.  There's also an example of them on page 4 of For the Greater Good.




If anyone doesn't really want to go and look them up... 



			
				Post 123 of Vile Darkness said:
			
		

> From around the corner strides a knight in parade-ground finery. Silvery plate-mail, helm with a blue feather, and a blue cloak showing a device of a silvery throne topped with a golden crown. But what sets him truely apart are his glowing white eyes.






			
				Post 70 For the Greater Good said:
			
		

> *But what is holding the tough is quite a contradiction. Garbed and armored as a knight, wearing full plate armor, an open helm with a blue feather plume on it, and a blue cloak, he is holding the tough by the throat by one mailed fist, his feet dangling a foot off the ground. On the cloak is a strange device, one of a throne picked out in silvery white thread, on top of which is a crown in gold thread. The knight is impeccably clean, looking more like he was on his way to parade than anything else.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 23, 2004)

In both of these occasions he showed up to right some wrong.  In Of Vile Darkness, he showed up to stop Terrel from raping Loviana.  In For The Greater Good the knight was stopping a man from beating a bar maid in an alley.  In both cases they knights seemed to appear or disappear in a flash of light.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 23, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> In both of these occasions he showed up to right some wrong.



Yeah, I was trying to cut to spoilers down to a minimum in case others are reading those games or to limit any surprises for this game.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 23, 2004)

Well, isn't the technical definition of vigilantism?  They think they're righting some wrong that the law can't correct.  And since they're publically suspected as being agents of the church of Hoar, I don't consider that as much of a spoiler.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 23, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Well, isn't the technical definition of vigilantism?  They think they're righting some wrong that the law can't correct.



Yes, for the most part but it need not be out of the law’s hands as vigilante can also be doing the job of the law but without the proper authority.   (example: Batman.)



> vig·i·lan·te, n.  One who takes or advocates the taking of law enforcement into one's own hands.






			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> And since they're publically suspected as being agents of the church of Hoar, I don't consider that as much of a spoiler.



My concerns dealt with the barmaid from the other game, and well the characters of the other game, we could meet in all.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 23, 2004)

Meh, I think you guys are good enough roleplayers to separate OOC from IC knowledge.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 23, 2004)

True enough.   I myself trust myself not to act on it, but to be honest I would rather be as surprised as my character.

It’s like reading the last chapter of a murder mystery and knowing that the maid did it instead of the butler.


----------



## Ferrix (May 25, 2004)

I should have a character up within a day or two...

Either gonna end up a Ex-Monk 1/Corrupter 4/Ur-Priest 7 (i think it can be managed, haven't secured it yet) or a Wizard 3/something 2/Ur-Priest 2/MT 5


----------



## Ferrix (May 28, 2004)

Do we have any extra XP for crafting items or would it knock me back a level for spending the XP or just put me in extra XP debt for the next level?

I'm probably going to end up going Ex-Cleric 1/Wizard 4/Ur-Priest 2/MT 5, just need to know the answer to the above question to finalize gear.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 28, 2004)

Ok, your XP should be 2,000 above the minimum for 12th level.  Please calculate your item creation XP from there.


----------



## linnorm (May 28, 2004)

Isida, does the guild have a cleric on retainer that Ralam could consult?  Now that the cat's out of the bag wrt the curse there's no reason not to get a second opinion if possible.

thanks,


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 28, 2004)

There are several clerics that have connections to the guild.  A few clerics of Wee Jas, some other clerics of Beshaba, a couple of Hoar, and a few other assorted ones as well.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 4, 2004)

Isida, not to kvetch, but is there some cause for the slow rate of updates that I or other players can do anything about, or is it simply that we're running on different time frames?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Isida, not to kvetch, but is there some cause for the slow rate of updates that




Her personal laptop fried, and she's using computers in a public lab on campus, and she’s a tad leery about updating the game with someone over her shoulder.  (Seems like a good enough reason for me.)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 4, 2004)

I can certainly understand that.  I personally wouldn't mind, but then I'm just scary that way.


----------



## WizWrm (Jun 4, 2004)

Her computer got fried. See this thread.

EDIT: Shatterstone, you frighten me.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 4, 2004)

Given that I was the first responder to that thread, I should have known that.  Oh well.  That's why I'm not the omnipotent GM in this game, merely a player.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2004)

WizWrm said:
			
		

> EDIT: Shatterstone, you frighten me.




Hey thanks!   (I did go with the short and sweet version though.)



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I can certainly understand that.  I personally wouldn't mind, but then I'm just scary that way.




I use to to updates on this game at work when I was working mids and everyone else was asleep...

Then my job changed and it seemed like everyone was reading of my shoulder...  Not much fun when your boss is trying to pronounce your characters name while your typing.  (Brystasia btw)  I didn't mind this "fun" when it was a normal game but dark games like this change my outlook...

Now my job hasn't changed again but I have my own desk, my own PC, though its a laptop inside a docking station so that sort of blows, but I'm in the back of the room looking at the door and no one can look over my shoulder cause they would be standing on a work bench so now I do update games like this one.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 4, 2004)

I just figure if they see me write out Gwyn's actions, they'll either call the cops or just do everything they can not to piss me off.  Seattle's too liberal for the cops to hold me, so either way, I win.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I just figure if they see me write out Gwyn's actions, they'll either call the cops or just do everything they can not to piss me off.




Yeah but I'm play a lady in this game...  I don't want to win that battle...  Hell, I don't even want to fight it.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 4, 2004)

Lady?  She's also a sadist whose very religion revolves around hurting people.  I'm sure you could come up with something.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Lady?  She's also a sadist whose very religion revolves around hurting people.  I'm sure you could come up with something.



Of course I can...   I got asked to edit in a vile game.     but the point is I would rather not have people read over my shoulders while playing a vile character.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 4, 2004)

To each his own.  Me, I'd be just as glad to do it once, and then never need to worry about people reading over my shoulder ever again.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Me, I'd be just as glad to do it once, and then never need to worry about people reading over my shoulder ever again.



and I would rather not have to deal with my coworkers thinking I'm crazier than they already think I am.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 4, 2004)

In for a penny, in for a pound, I say.  Or giggle, rather, while licking a knife with which I've just mutilated a Mt. Dew can (true story, that).


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 4, 2004)

*Hijacking the Thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I update my threads all the time at work... vile and not. I figure that if someone reads it, they'll likely only do it once.  And, well.... a little healthy respect from my coworkers is always nice.

Okay, okay, fear - but they get the same result, do they not?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 4, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Given that I was the first responder to that thread, I should have known that. Oh well. That's why I'm not the omnipotent GM in this game, merely a player.



Ah... but are you not the Dm for the game I requested?... worrysome....  

Also, *I* for one, would like to hear the Mt., Dew story.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Also, *I* for one, would like to hear the Mt., Dew story.




I'm not sure if Isida could handle it...  (Her drink of choice.)

PA, I'm always in for a pound, but at 6'4 240 people look at me strangely when they find out I roleplay the fair sex...  (same boss, same character: Bry)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 4, 2004)

It was very simple, actually.  We were sitting in one of my friend's basements, nominally gaming but not doing much of it, and I had just finished a can of Mt. Dew (this was before I gave up soda).  I was bored, and had my knife on me, so I pulled it out and began punching holes in the can.  I noticed that there was still some soda in the can, and thus some had gotten on the blade; when I licked it clean, I found that there was also some aluminum on the edge, and the combination of tastes was really quite good.  I got some odd looks from some of my friends; I suppose it didn't help that I would periodically clutch the knife and hiss "My preciousssss. *Gollum* *Gollum*"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 4, 2004)

*Mt. Dew*

Wow... I laughed so hard at that my fiance ran upstairs to see what was the matter.  

And I thought doing weapon katas during a game was odd....

BTW, Isida - sorry about hijacking your game's OOC thread, I will stop now.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 4, 2004)

That's one of the tamer stories in my group, really.  In one GURPS Supers game, we got a little too deeply into character; understandable, given that I had my players playing themselves for the most part.  At one point, one character threatened another with a knife hanging on the wall (IC and OOC were inseperable at this point, and our actual location was our game location).  There were three or four tense seconds, as the threatened player's eyes went wide as saucers, and everyone else was trying to guess whether he was going to try to make a break for the door (he had threatened to leave, and knew too much).  Luckily, the mood was broken when someone realized that this was really a game, and no one was going to get shivved; if they hadn't, someone might have been.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> BTW, Isida - sorry about hijacking your game's OOC thread, I will stop now.




I showed you the thread, told you to post in it if you felt like you could add to the discussion, so I'll take full responsibility for any unseen issues with you posting here. 

PA, so how hard is it to type in a straight jacket?   are you using your nose or do you have a pencil in your mouth to help you strike the keys?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh, I'm not certifiable.  My impulse control is too good for me to have qualified for Conduct Disorder, so they can't diagnose me with Anti-Social Personality Disorder.  Quite.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2004)

PA, it's okay I think we all get labeled…   I have LD and ADD.  (Learning Disabiliy and Attention Deficit Disorder )


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 4, 2004)

Those are good things to get diagnosed with.  They let you legally use performance-enhancing drugs like Ritalin.  Sociopaths get much less fun prescriptions, designed to keep them from killing people.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> They let you legally use performance-enhancing drugs like Ritalin.



There’s never a good reason my friend...     I've not had something like than in my system in probably 15 or so years and the fact that I did take it made joining the navy harder, and also made getting a clearance harder.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 13, 2004)

Isida, how about an update?  

Either one in game or one on your laptop, I'm not too picky.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 14, 2004)

Laptop - Am getting memory backed up, and I send it out to the company to be repaired no later than Tuesday.

Game - Monday updates for everyone!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 14, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Laptop - Am getting memory backed up, and I send it out to the company to be repaired no later than Tuesday.




Great, I'm glad to hear your not losing any data.  (Though technical memory is simply your RAM, it’s your hard drive there backing up. )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 21, 2004)

Isida, FIY I am ready to move on IC, there no need to draw out the “day trip” on Loviana account.


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 25, 2004)

I am back (well for now) I have a lot of reading to do, and I probably back only for this game (due to the horrendously slow speed that this place loads at).  Am I still welcome?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 25, 2004)

Of course.  Continue when ready.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2004)

Paxus - Gwyn is a vile, evil, sadistic, degenerate freak.  Keep up the good work.  

Love,
The DM.


----------



## Wrahn (Jun 28, 2004)

Just wanted to let you all know, you make me sick!

In a good way of course.


----------



## Rhia (Jun 28, 2004)

Isida, I have a question on how the spell _Misdirection_ functions before I make my next post. It says it can be cast on something close. Since Eradiel will most likely be moving around while under this spell, can she cast it on a mundane object on her person, such as a nonmagical bracelet or a bobby pin? I mostly wonder if an object worn by an evil person would read as an evil alignment or still be neutral like it naturally is.

Thanks!


----------



## linnorm (Jun 29, 2004)

I pulled the bit in my latest post about Pellek out of the air, let me know if you have a different way you want that to work and I'll edit it in.

Keep up the bad work everyone!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 30, 2004)

Rhia said:
			
		

> Isida, I have a question on how the spell _Misdirection_ functions before I make my next post. It says it can be cast on something close. Since Eradiel will most likely be moving around while under this spell, can she cast it on a mundane object on her person, such as a nonmagical bracelet or a bobby pin? I mostly wonder if an object worn by an evil person would read as an evil alignment or still be neutral like it naturally is.
> 
> Thanks!



  Sure, you could cast it on some jewelry.  A metal object (unless it's sentient) is neutral.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2004)

Isida, I see that you got your signature up to date with out my help.   Did all the links work? 

Edit: Also the small box error I get on my punctuation on AIM I'm pretty sure I know where it's coming from...  (Though I realize why I get the error.)  Anyhow it’s the program I've been using that allows me to be online on AIM, yahoo, MSN, and ICQ...  I'm curious of trying something, so if you get bored, I want to see if yahoo chat gives the same “errors” as AIM, maybe it’s only the AIM part of the program.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 30, 2004)

Yup, the links work very well.  I spent an obscene amount of time on them, so they better darn well work.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 30, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Yup, the links work very well.  I spent an obscene amount of time on them, so they better darn well work.




 

How do you define obscene?  Because surely it didn't take nearly as long for you as it did for me to get them in the first place...  

Did I miss anything? 

Oh and I edit my previous post after your post.


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 1, 2004)

Paxus, Rhia,

I am not sure that Isida explained how she does hit point in her game.  For every ECL you get, you receive 1d8 hit points + Con bonus (no other benefit).  Other than that it is max at 1st and 75% of the rest.  I assume (correct me if I am wrong Isida) that your ECL hit dice are first, so

Gwyn:

8d8 + 4d10 +36 = 116

and 

Eradiel:

2d8+10d4 +12 = 56


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 1, 2004)

Right.  Thanks.  Forgot that bit.  Correcting now.


----------



## Rhia (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks for the head's up, Wrahn. Numbers and me don't really get a long.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 5, 2004)

Rhia, your character mentioned it was about time she became a faithful worshiper of Tyr.  Except it's not Tyr, it's Heironeous.


----------



## Rhia (Jul 5, 2004)

Oops. I knew that! I did!


----------



## Rhia (Jul 13, 2004)

My apologies, Isida. I hadn't posted since I had taken myself to the temple services because I hadn't heard an update from you about that. I had assumed all of our characters were not in the same time synch and that's why I hadn't heard from you. It's a bit confusing when we're all passing the days at different speeds. It seems as if Eradiel is at least one day ahead of Loviana. But oh well!

I guess I'll just assume I saw nobody in the temple and start posting with my meeting in a little bit.


----------



## Rhia (Jul 16, 2004)

I've already talked with Isida about this, I'm bowing out of this game. I've enjoyed reading all of your dastardly acts and will continue to keep track as it's devilishly fun.   

Linnorm, Isida will most likely just give you the information you need from Eradiel, especially since I would have needed her to tell it anyway!

Take care.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 16, 2004)

Sorry to see you go Rhia, but I understand your reasons.  I hope you continue to have fun in Planetouched Peril.


----------



## Wrahn (Jul 16, 2004)

:\


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 16, 2004)

Rhia said:
			
		

> I'm bowing out of this game.




Mind if I ask why?  I will honesty hate to see you leave this game...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 1, 2004)

Ok guys, I am spinning Loviana's story off into a separate solo game because it has deviated so much from this game.  Now, the rest of you are currently in the Baroness manor... so what are you up to?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 1, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ok guys, I am spinning Loviana's story off into a separate solo game because it has deviated so much from this game.



Yay me!  I wish you all the best of luck, and if I can use my Jedi mind power to help those of evil hearts I shall do so.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 1, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Now, the rest of you are currently in the Baroness manor... so what are you up to?



Well, Gwyn doesn't exactly need to freshen up or nap; he's damned impatient to see his charge/quarry, but the guards don't need to know that.  I just have a strange aversion to making posts that don't further the storyline (also why I haven't posted much in Life in Vein).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 1, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I just have a strange aversion to making posts that don't further the storyline (also why I haven't posted much in Life in Vein).



Well if the DM is waiting for the post, I'm pretty sure you don't have to worry about your strange aversion as the post is going to advance the plot.


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 2, 2004)

Darn it, how am I suppose to kill your character if you are going on a spin off series?  Well, I guess I can always make guest appearances.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 2, 2004)

As this adventure seems to demonstrate quite clearly, Isida has no qualms about mixing different adventures into a whole.  I wonder, has this been planned from the beginning?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 2, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I wonder, has this been planned from the beginning?



I've pretty much know since October of last year... 



			
				Wrahn said:
			
		

> Darn it, how am I suppose to kill your character if you are going on a spin off series?  Well, I guess I can always make guest appearances.




  Don't take this the wrong way but Loviana has enough issues to deal with, she doesn't need a revisit from Aekir...


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 2, 2004)

Aekir's background is interelated with one of the "do-gooders" backgrounds.  Isida all but said at that point, this is what she had in mind.  I guess my question would be, does the spell the end for the two game.  There are about to be casualties on both sides me thinks.  I am not sure where we will go from there.


----------



## linnorm (Aug 2, 2004)

As much as I'd hate to see Ralam die, I'd have no issues with starting a new character and continuing the game.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 2, 2004)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> Aekir's background is interelated with one of the "do-gooders" backgrounds.  Isida all but said at that point, this is what she had in mind.



Yup.   I couldn't give the first first time I read this but that sounds right. 




			
				Wrahn said:
			
		

> I guess my question would be, does the spell the end for the two game.  There are about to be casualties on both sides me thinks.  I am not sure where we will go from there.




Yeah, I think the blood is going to run deep...  I'm not sure what it means for the greater good game as I think they've always been a party, but Vile Darkness has always been considered a game of individuals and though I don’t know it’s fate I do know that Loviana splitting off was the simple fact she was no long vile and not a reflection of the games “impending” doom.


----------



## linnorm (Aug 9, 2004)

How high is the ceiling?  Would Ralam have a reasonable chance of succeeding if he used a potion of Spider Climb to climb up on the ceiling and drop onto one of the opponents?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 9, 2004)

'Twould be a bit hard to hide... you have some spells or whatnot to help you blend in with the ceiling?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 9, 2004)

No handy pillars or what-not?  Perhaps a skirted couch, light enough for someone with a 24 Strength to throw off and stand easily?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 10, 2004)

I mean, you could climb up there without much difficulty, it's the remaining hidden thing that I would worry about.  Though there is a nice couch over there.


----------



## linnorm (Aug 10, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I mean, you could climb up there without much difficulty, it's the remaining hidden thing that I would worry about.  Though there is a nice couch over there.




A ring of invisibility should do the trick, plus being above eye level is usually pretty effective for hiding even without magic.  I'm mostly wondering if the ceiling is flat, like in a house or office building, or vaulted like a church or something.  If it's flat Ralam can drop off of it onto a victim, if it's vaulted that's alot harder.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 10, 2004)

Isida, this out of character thread is at the point where we like to see a cut off...   I know you got a lot going on, and that you have big things going on in this game, so if you need it to stay open keep me inform and if not, please upon up a new OOC thread.

Thanks,
BS
PbP Moderator


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 12, 2004)

Isida,

Do you need anything else from us?  

I think the plan is to have the baroness send down for as many of the slavers that are willing to come.  When they enter, we hit them with all the force we can muster.  Assuming we finish them off, we move down and take the stragglers.


----------



## linnorm (Aug 17, 2004)

Ping?


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 17, 2004)

Isida is away at Gen Con, so I don't think she is going to be able to answer until it is over.


----------



## linnorm (Aug 25, 2004)

Isida,

I'm on vacation until next Tuesday so my internet access will be pretty spotty.  If you need to autopilot Ralam he'll wait for the fighting to start and then drop down on one of the enemies with his assassin's dagger.  He'll then switch to Dread Lord's Touch and look for opportunities to attack from behind.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 13, 2004)

Hey guys, this final confrontation is taking a lot longer than I thought, so would you guys mind if I were to abstract some stuff to move this along quicker?  There's one last big scene coming up, and I think I'd like to try to wrap this up before the New Year.  Yay?  Nay?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 13, 2004)

No objection here.  Dead is dead, whether I mark off the hit points one by one or no.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 13, 2004)

Heh...  Right on.  Once we have an concensus, I shall make a big 'ol post to shift this baby into the next gear.


----------



## linnorm (Dec 13, 2004)

Fine with me.  By the by, I'll be on vacation for a week starting tomorrow (Monday) night and my access will be spotty at best.  In case it comes up Ralam will: [sblock]Ralam will continue as he has been, studying an opponent and dropping on them from the ceiling.  He will try to stay invisible as much as possible, and if a death attack fails he will try to withdraw to the Baroness's chaple for healing and buffing.[/sblock]


----------



## Wrahn (Dec 14, 2004)

No objections here.  It is obviously difficult to adjudicate a fight like this over a message board (or even over a tabletop) I think you are correct in going to the narrative mode.  Fights like this take hours normally, over the board we will probably be at this until we are all old.

Just so you understand, Aekir will attempt to lead Sebastian away from the others to deal with their "issues" privately.  The general combat plan (if you need it) is to weaken him a few times with some a round or two of claw attacks and then grapple to make sure that Aekir grants Sebastian peace.  (negative energy levels subtract from ability rolls, so it is unlikely he will be able to break the grapple before Aekir sucks his life out).

Afterwards (assuming he lives) he will sneak (his dust of disappears should have long since expired) and try to find out what happened back at the combat.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 10, 2005)

The tale is finished!  http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2025204#post2025204


----------

